# Did Chris brackett poach in Indiana?



## Pig Swinger

Jack ficarra who’s mom owns shrink wrap reported that bracket shot two deer in indiana and left the other to rot. Chip city showed the ficarra guy the vid and it’s now posted on his Facebook page since he works for jack now. How much truth is there too this? Happened years ago from what chip says










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bambikiller

Yup he did 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bambikiller

Land owner video got pulled , Chris is scrambling 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MX9799

This gonna be good :thumbs_up


----------



## bambikiller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nate W

Gotta be a real piece of trash to do that.


----------



## DTK1

In for this


----------



## Huntinsker

Wow. Did you guys get to see the video before it was pulled?


----------



## Boatman71

BooYaah :fuming:


----------



## bambikiller

Huntinsker said:


> Wow. Did you guys get to see the video before it was pulled?


Yea saw them both he's busted 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntinsker

bambikiller said:


> Yea saw them both he's busted
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What exactly happened? Did he just literally shoot 2 deer, two separate shots, and leave one lay?


----------



## bambikiller

Showed up wounded one , land owner said ok go back out but don't shoot this tall 8 he's only 2 years old wait for the big 10 ... dude shoots the tall 8 , literally 3 mins later (video uncut ) reloads muzzle loader shoots the big 10 ... tells land owner I Texas heart shot the big 10 . Never tells him about the 8 , never looks for the 8 ... didn't gut the 10. Spoiled the meat for pics ... just recently when confronted by the land owner . Told him it's in gods hands essentially and pretty much F-off .... so the land owner made a video with everything documented . Then posted the video you see on this thread . CB is deleting everything but last I saw the videos had over 12k views and a ton of shares 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntinsker

bambikiller said:


> Showed up wounded one , land owner said ok go back out but don't shoot this tall 8 he's only 2 years old wait for the big 10 ... dude shoots the tall 8 , literally 3 mins later (video uncut ) reloads muzzle loader shoots the big 10 ... tells land owner I Texas heart shot the big 10 . Never tells him about the 8 , never looks for the 8 ... didn't gut the 10. Spoiled the meat for pics ... just recently when confronted by the land owner . Told him it's in gods hands essentially and pretty much F-off .... so the land owner made a video with everything documented . Then posted the video you see on this thread . CB is deleting everything but last I saw the videos had over 12k views and a ton of shares
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow. That's pretty messed up. What an idiot. I hope he gets the book thrown at him.


----------



## MX9799

bambikiller said:


> Showed up wounded one , land owner said ok go back out but don't shoot this tall 8 he's only 2 years old wait for the big 10 ... dude shoots the tall 8 , literally 3 mins later (video uncut ) reloads muzzle loader shoots the big 10 ... tells land owner I Texas heart shot the big 10 . Never tells him about the 8 , never looks for the 8 ... didn't gut the 10. Spoiled the meat for pics ... just recently when confronted by the land owner . Told him it's in gods hands essentially and pretty much F-off .... so the land owner made a video with everything documented . Then posted the video you see on this thread . CB is deleting everything but last I saw the videos had over 12k views and a ton of shares
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How can CB delete videos when it's a video the land owner made?


----------



## bambikiller

MX9799 said:


> How can CB delete videos when it's a video the land owner made?


He had Facebook delete them and the land owners acct locked . His lawyers have also contacted the land owners friend as he stated earlier today to share the hell out of the video 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntinsker

MX9799 said:


> How can CB delete videos when it's a video the land owner made?


You can report it as inappropriate. Facebook hates hunting videos anyway so they'd for sure take it down. CB could also claim that it's fake and only meant to make him look bad. Either way, it wouldn't take much for facebook to take a hunting post down even though this is apparently not a hunting but poaching video.


----------



## River420Bottom

He is an idiot, always came off that way and am not surprised to see something like this with his name behind it. Yes I have met him multiple times in person, he's a douche.


----------



## MX9799

bambikiller said:


> He had Facebook delete them and the land owners acct locked . His lawyers have also contacted the land owners friend as he stated earlier today to share the hell out of the video
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So anybody on facebook can have another user's posts removed and account locked just like that? Not a facebook user here, but that seems awful strange....


----------



## jmann28

Here's the video

https://www.facebook.com/robbynitschke/posts/10212826391427358


----------



## bambikiller

MX9799 said:


> So anybody on facebook can have another user's posts removed and account locked just like that? Not a facebook user here, but that seems awful strange....


Yea it's rather easy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MX9799

bambikiller said:


> Yea it's rather easy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, I would've never thought you could do that.


----------



## cschwanz

I don't know who Chris Bracket is. 


But screw him, hope they throw the book at him.


----------



## River420Bottom

jmann28 said:


> Here's the video
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/robbynitschke/posts/10212826391427358


Not a Facebook user but would definitely like to see the landowner video.


----------



## Garin22

I can't find the videos at all and FB has shut down any link to it.


----------



## Browtine22

jmann28 said:


> Here's the video
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/robbynitschke/posts/10212826391427358


Looks like it was taken down already


----------



## bambikiller

Garin22 said:


> I can't find the videos at all and FB has shut down any link to it.


It's still being shared , it's popped up on my feed 3 times last 10 mins


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bambikiller

Heck go to his page someone just tagged him in all the videos


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KYBowhunter

jmann28 said:


> Here's the video
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/robbynitschke/posts/10212826391427358


No video. Guess it got deleted as well.


----------



## cschwanz

Watched it before i t was taken down, what a POS. Hope that guy just keeps uploading the video repeatedly.


----------



## bambikiller

Shows him being a **** to the camera man that turned over the video to the land owner too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravensgait

I think CB is a tool but we have people in this tread saying he is a poacher but they seem to have no evidence to support their claim .


----------



## BMB

bambikiller said:


> Showed up wounded one , land owner said ok go back out but don't shoot this tall 8 he's only 2 years old wait for the big 10 ... dude shoots the tall 8 , literally 3 mins later (video uncut ) reloads muzzle loader shoots the big 10 ... tells land owner I Texas heart shot the big 10 . Never tells him about the 8 , never looks for the 8 ... didn't gut the 10. Spoiled the meat for pics ... just recently when confronted by the land owner . Told him it's in gods hands essentially and pretty much F-off .... so the land owner made a video with everything documented . Then posted the video you see on this thread . CB is deleting everything but last I saw the videos had over 12k views and a ton of shares
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Am i missing something here....a muzzle loader??? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bambikiller

ravensgait said:


> I think CB is a tool but we have people in this tread saying he is a poacher but they seem to have no evidence to support their claim .


Lmao . Watch the videos . He's dead to rights . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bambikiller

BMB said:


> Am i missing something here....a muzzle loader???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea muzzle loader 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cschwanz

Here is the poaching vid from another source....It was posted directly to CB's page....until it gets taken down: https://www.facebook.com/dan.coffma...652079322835/2075651959322847/?type=3&theater


----------



## BMB

I wish i could see this video i don’t have Facebook 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PABBD

There is a second video going around with CB using some pretty harsh language.


----------



## bambikiller

PABBD said:


> There is a second video going around with CB using some pretty harsh language.


Yup that's to the camera man ... wonder why the camera man gave the land owner the video ??? Hmmmm lucky he didn't get his face caved in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cschwanz

BMB said:


> I wish i could see this video i don’t have Facebook
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you click on the link? it may be a public video so you wouldnt need an account to see it


----------



## Atchison

Video has been deleted from the sources I had watched it. It definitely paints a bad picture although its not 100% fact like some say it is. I didn't get to see the land owner video so its hard to put that together as a factor personally. If its true he will lose a lot of sponsors etc even though the land owner can't prosecute because its been 3 or 4 years.


----------



## bambikiller

Here yea go it's public https://www.facebook.com/dan.coffman.188/posts/2075652079322835


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cschwanz

One question I do have, they keep talking about it being a long time ago. Anyone know how long?? Indiana used to be a 2-buck state but its been a looooooong time since that was the case and I don't remember the stipulations of if they had to be dif weapons, etc back then.


----------



## bambikiller

It was a 1 buck state at that time , he only had one tag as confirmed by camera man and land owner . Don't make excuses for the guy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cschwanz

bambikiller said:


> It was a 1 buck state at that time , he only had one tag as confirmed by camera man and land owner . Don't make excuses for the guy.


If thats the case, then I stand by my original "screw him" ( dont want to say what I really feel bc i dont want the mods to be mad at me  )


----------



## Huntinsker

cschwanz said:


> Here is the poaching vid from another source....It was posted directly to CB's page....until it gets taken down: https://www.facebook.com/dan.coffma...652079322835/2075651959322847/?type=3&theater


Wow. Not only does he shoot 2 bucks, he takes a Texas heart shot on the second paralyzing its back legs while it crawls out of view. He didn't even try to reload for a follow-up shot.

Just saw the second video of how he was treating his camera man. What a total choad.


----------



## ravensgait

bambikiller said:


> Lmao . Watch the videos . He's dead to rights .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There wasn't a video in this thread until minutes ago ! And that video sucks ! could be shooting the neighbors goats IE really really bad video quality !



BMB said:


> I wish i could see this video i don’t have Facebook
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't have to be a member just click the link, it is crappy video !


----------



## bambikiller

Atchison said:


> Video has been deleted from the sources I had watched it. It definitely paints a bad picture although its not 100% fact like some say it is. I didn't get to see the land owner video so its hard to put that together as a factor personally. If its true he will lose a lot of sponsors etc even though the land owner can't prosecute because its been 3 or 4 years.


Land owner vid be out later again . It connects all the dots for you . It's a slam dunk . He is busted and he's going to learn the internet is a bad mama jama today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Browtine22

bambikiller said:


> Heck go to his page someone just tagged him in all the videos
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well that pretty well closes the case.


----------



## bambikiller

Browtine22 said:


> Well that pretty well closes the case.


Yup stick a fork in him ... roosters came home 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cschwanz

yea, the current FB vid must have been shot with a potato camera at the time bc its garbage. but you do see enough to piss you off if you're the type of person who, ya know, follows the rules and has a decent set of morals.


----------



## bambikiller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MISSION X3

Was in the middle of watching video and I guess it was pulled, because it just stopped and would not play any more. Don't care for CB. Too loud and obnoxious for me, but I've seen Bigfoot videos that were better quality. What was the camera man using an original iPhone? Need more info before I can say poacher. Seen his show enough to say douche though lol.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin2

If that is the video, then nobody is getting in trouble. That doesn't show anything, other then 2 shots, maybe at the same deer. 

Can't even tell who's in the video. Can't believe I spent 10 minutes of my life watching that! *DON"T waste your time...*



cschwanz said:


> Here is the poaching vid from another source....It was posted directly to CB's page....until it gets taken down: https://www.facebook.com/dan.coffma...652079322835/2075651959322847/?type=3&theater


----------



## jmann28

Here’s another video

https://www.facebook.com/finalimpactoutdoors/posts/1852464534781444


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nate W

Maybe all that fake bible thumping will help him out lol.


----------



## cschwanz

True, cant tell whos in the vid unless you know the guys voice? (which I dont, never heard of him before this). but it clearly shows 2 different deer being shot. even thru poor quality. The first link that was posted that I watched was a little clearer though. This one was probably downloaded then re-uploaded. 

skip to 6:30ish for the first one


----------



## KYBowhunter

Kevin2 said:


> If that is the video, then nobody is getting in trouble. That doesn't show anything, other then 2 shots, maybe at the same deer.
> 
> Can't even tell who's in the video. Can't believe I spent 10 minutes of my life watching that! *DON"T waste your time...*


Dude, he shoots the first and says we got out buck, big 8 point. Then looks out the other window and tells the camera guy that the big 170 is out there and to move over. No doubt it's two different deer.


----------



## seiowabow

River420Bottom said:


> He is an idiot, always came off that way and am not surprised to see something like this with his name behind it. Yes I have met him multiple times in person, he's a douche.


Big time dbag. When he got sponsored by Elite, there was a lot of backlash in a Facebook post from Elite. CB was on there personally attacking the people critizing him until the whole post was pulled. Classy guy to have represent a company.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## bambikiller

Kevin2 said:


> If that is the video, then nobody is getting in trouble. That doesn't show anything, other then 2 shots, maybe at the same deer.
> 
> Can't even tell who's in the video. Can't believe I spent 10 minutes of my life watching that! *DON"T waste your time...*


Wait for the other video to come back up . He's done 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KYBowhunter

So how long ago was this?


----------



## bambikiller

Kevin2 said:


> If that is the video, then nobody is getting in trouble. That doesn't show anything, other then 2 shots, maybe at the same deer.
> 
> Can't even tell who's in the video. Can't believe I spent 10 minutes of my life watching that! *DON"T waste your time...*


He also had that hunt on his show so tell me again how you don't know who it was ... I'll wait 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Browtine22

Hope they are contacting everyone of his sponsors. Elite, CBE Mossy Oak, Hunter's Specialties Rage. Surprised he had so many. Guy sure acted like a tool when he posted here.


----------



## bambikiller

Kevin2 said:


> If that is the video, then nobody is getting in trouble. That doesn't show anything, other then 2 shots, maybe at the same deer.
> 
> Can't even tell who's in the video. Can't believe I spent 10 minutes of my life watching that! *DON"T waste your time...*


Here's the famous "unicorn buck " you know the second deer he shot in the video ... again I'll wait tell me how it's not him ... still waiting










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bambikiller

Kevin2 said:


> If that is the video, then nobody is getting in trouble. That doesn't show anything, other then 2 shots, maybe at the same deer.
> 
> Can't even tell who's in the video. Can't believe I spent 10 minutes of my life watching that! *DON"T waste your time...*


You prolly thought Hilary was innocent too lmao


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MISSION X3

bambikiller said:


> Here's the famous "unicorn buck " you know the second deer he shot in the video ... again I'll wait tell me how it's not him ... still waiting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do not like CB, but in the video I didn't see any snow. Is this from days later?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtech8401

BMB said:


> I wish i could see this video i don’t have Facebook
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't have Facebook and can watch the video above your post. Although it's very blurry for some reason but can tell what's going on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bambikiller

MISSION X3 said:


> Do not like CB, but in the video I didn't see any snow. Is this from days later?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


He didn't gut the deer he let it spoil and took the pics the following day that's from the land owners mouth himself ... notice how it was dark in the video ... yet nice sun going down pic the next day , land owner even said a storm rolled in that night ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin2

hey, to all you, from the video that is up, that I watched, I stand by what I said. IT doesn't show anything. Don't be all pissed at me cause the video blows. COME ON! That video is a joke. Some other evidense comes out and shows all this put together, then hey, he may have done something wrong. HOWEVER, I'm in the court room and they show that, I'd laugh, as would the prosecutor. Looking forward to said evidence to surface.


bambikiller said:


> You prolly thought Hilary was innocent too lmao
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodmaster0462

cschwanz said:


> One question I do have, they keep talking about it being a long time ago. Anyone know how long?? Indiana used to be a 2-buck state but its been a looooooong time since that was the case and I don't remember the stipulations of if they had to be dif weapons, etc back then.


U could never kill 2 bucks with a gun in Indiana


----------



## JasePohl

unfortunately thats not the only thing ground around either. there is also this 
https://www.facebook.com/finalimpactoutdoors/videos/1852462058115025/


----------



## Cole Henry

Amazing how fast your dream job can go out the window...


----------



## Cole Henry

Wheres the land owner video?


----------



## bambikiller

Cole Henry said:


> Wheres the land owner video?


CB had it pulled for now . As stated earlier in the thread .... sit back with some popcorn it'll be back out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crankn101

oh lawd

in this one


----------



## cschwanz

woodmaster0462 said:


> U could never kill 2 bucks with a gun in Indiana


Ok, i couldnt remember, its been too long ago. Now that i think about it, it may have been one with a bow then a 2nd with a gun. Thanks


----------



## bambikiller

crankn101 said:


> oh lawd
> 
> in this one


What's up buddy ain't chatted in a while , how yea been ? Gotcha pop corn ready?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cole Henry

bambikiller said:


> CB had it pulled for now . As stated earlier in the thread .... sit back with some popcorn it'll be back out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Someone needs to post it to youtube


----------



## KYBowhunter

bambikiller said:


> He didn't gut the deer he let it spoil and took the pics the following day that's from the land owners mouth himself ... notice how it was dark in the video ... yet nice sun going down pic the next day , land owner even said a storm rolled in that night ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, there was snow on the ground in the pic but none in the video.


----------



## KYBowhunter

My question is why is this just now coming out if it happened in 2013.


----------



## MISSION X3

bambikiller said:


> He didn't gut the deer he let it spoil and took the pics the following day that's from the land owners mouth himself ... notice how it was dark in the video ... yet nice sun going down pic the next day , land owner even said a storm rolled in that night ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really couldn't care less about this loud mouth so I'll take your word on the landowner part. Didn't see anything from him yet.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bambikiller

KYBowhunter said:


> Yeah, there was snow on the ground in the pic but none in the video.


I just explained why . Land owner said so himself . Just wait . Pop corn ready all the doubters will be like oooh I see know ... but I understand if you didn't see the video last night 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nate W

He blocked me or just deleted his Facebook page. Can anyone else still see it?


----------



## bambikiller

Nate W said:


> He blocked me or just deleted his Facebook page. Can anyone else still see it?


He blocked all comments on his page , search Dan Coffman , he has the videos up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crankn101

bambikiller said:


> What's up buddy ain't chatted in a while , how yea been ? Gotcha pop corn ready?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ive been pretty good. Trying to stay off the message boards and causing trouble. You kill anything yet?


I used to support Bracket kinda as a joke/devils advocate type thing. I cant anymore, dude is to big of a DB to even pretend to defend. Now Spook on the other hand...:angel:


----------



## bambikiller

crankn101 said:


> Ive been pretty good. Trying to stay off the message boards and causing trouble. You kill anything yet?
> 
> 
> I used to support Bracket kinda as a joke/devils advocate type thing. I cant anymore, dude is to big of a DB to even pretend to defend. Now Spook on the other hand...:angel:


Lmao 3 deer down , struck out in Ohio . Got flooded out of our spot last week on the river bottom 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bambikiller

crankn101 said:


> Ive been pretty good. Trying to stay off the message boards and causing trouble. You kill anything yet?
> 
> 
> I used to support Bracket kinda as a joke/devils advocate type thing. I cant anymore, dude is to big of a DB to even pretend to defend. Now Spook on the other hand...:angel:


Maybe it's an elite thing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KYBowhunter

bambikiller said:


> I just explained why . Land owner said so himself . Just wait . Pop corn ready all the doubters will be like oooh I see know ... but I understand if you didn't see the video last night
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know, I said that in support of your comments about pics being taken the next day.


----------



## bambikiller

KYBowhunter said:


> I know, I said that in support of your comments about pics being taken the next day.


Oh gotcha hard to keep up with all the questions I misread it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KYBowhunter

bambikiller said:


> Oh gotcha hard to keep up with all the questions I misread it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No worries. Any idea why the video is just coming out after 4 years?


----------



## Widgeon84

He keeps removing the posts on his facebook page.


----------



## bambikiller

KYBowhunter said:


> No worries. Any idea why the video is just coming out after 4 years?


From the land owner video yesterday he said The camera man said it had been eating at him for a while and he turned over the video to him . Not sure outside of that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msvet06

Man I might have to get facebook just for this, might be worth the drama


----------



## Early Ice

Whoopidy dooo. I feel bad for those two majestic bucks, they didn't deserve to die via hot lead...and illegally. I hope they hang him by his balls. That video quality did suck. A good lawyer will get him off.


----------



## Huntinsker

I'm sure the video quality is much better than what it shows on Facebook. When you load something from your computer, because of the size, it sometimes reverts to a lesser quality to load faster. If you don't adjust the settings, it'll look like crap. It's happened to me when loading stuff before too even though the original video I took was in 1080p.


----------



## Skiminims

Kevin2 said:


> hey, to all you, from the video that is up, that I watched, I stand by what I said. IT doesn't show anything. Don't be all pissed at me cause the video blows. COME ON! That video is a joke. Some other evidense comes out and shows all this put together, then hey, he may have done something wrong. HOWEVER, I'm in the court room and they show that, I'd laugh, as would the prosecutor. Looking forward to said evidence to surface.


Although the video quality is poor, I listened with headphones and you can clearly hear him whisper "I'm not even sure where the other one went." Very sad situation all around, and it broke my heart watching the second buck drag himself off to the woods.


----------



## Browtine22

He has been deleting posts from his Facebook about as fast as they go up. If it didn't happen, you think he would make a statement. Smells guilty to me and I did stay in a Holiday Inn Express last night.


----------



## JasePohl

Huntinsker said:


> I'm sure the video quality is much better than what it shows on Facebook. When you load something from your computer, because of the size, it sometimes reverts to a lesser quality to load faster. If you don't adjust the settings, it'll look like crap. It's happened to me when loading stuff before too even though the original video I took was in 1080p.


facebook sometimes changes video quality when most videos are uploaded pending on file size. and video that long will definately need to be compressed which inturn affects resolution


----------



## horsehands

He did it for the children.


----------



## KYBowhunter

He was videoing this for his show. No chance the original isn't great quality.


----------



## KYBowhunter

bambikiller said:


> From the land owner video yesterday he said The camera man said it had been eating at him for a while and he turned over the video to him . Not sure outside of that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotcha. So the camera guy just now gave it to the land owner. I thought the landowner had it all this time and for some reason just released it. Is the camera guy the same dude CB is cussing at in the other video?


----------



## rodney482

This was 4 years ago, statue of limitations is 2 years in IN. IE he can not be charged.


----------



## bambikiller

KYBowhunter said:


> Gotcha. So the camera guy just now gave it to the land owner. I thought the landowner had it all this time and for some reason just released it. Is the camera guy the same dude CB is cussing at in the other video?


Yea there were rumors he still owed chip cash I have no idea if that's true but that's what I'm hearing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bambikiller

rodney482 said:


> This was 4 years ago, statue of limitations is 2 years in IN. IE he can not be charged.


Not for criminal offenses just an FYI 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KYBowhunter

Even if the law can't get him for this, if it's all true it will likely cost him his career in the industry.


----------



## bambikiller

KYBowhunter said:


> Even if the law can't get him for this, if it's all true it will likely cost him his career in the industry.


Indeed poachers give us all a bad name 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntinsker

KYBowhunter said:


> Even if the law can't get him for this, if it's all true it will likely cost him his career in the industry.


I know from a friend who is a rep for one of his sponsors, he's already lost their sponsorship. Not going to give the company name but it'll all come out in the end.


----------



## ShootnBlind

All videos have been deleted! I wanted to see. He always has been an a** hat in my book. When he shot that turkey with the bow fishing rig I wanted to punch him in the face. Since then I've found a few arrows with fishing lines cut in the trees. What a horrible representative to our sport. Booo


----------



## Nate W

Not all of them have been.....


----------



## AmishArcher

bambikiller said:


> From the land owner video yesterday he said The camera man said it had been eating at him for a while and he turned over the video to him . Not sure outside of that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sticking up for him, he's not my style of guy, but I am saying, if it's fully true, you're not handling it with a lotta grace either. If you were so sure on it, I'd think I'd let the facts come out and speak for themselves, instead of being a just as brash and loud as he is. JMO, and I have absolutely 0 rooting interest in him.


----------



## bambikiller

AmishArcher said:


> Not sticking up for him, he's not my style of guy, but I am saying, if it's fully true, you're not handling it with a lotta grace either. If you were so sure on it, I'd think I'd let the facts come out and speak for themselves, instead of being a just as brash and loud as he is. JMO, and I have absolutely 0 rooting interest in him.


Na I'm good I hate poachers with a passion


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bambikiller

AmishArcher said:


> Not sticking up for him, he's not my style of guy, but I am saying, if it's fully true, you're not handling it with a lotta grace either. If you were so sure on it, I'd think I'd let the facts come out and speak for themselves, instead of being a just as brash and loud as he is. JMO, and I have absolutely 0 rooting interest in him.


You need to see the other video . Your opinion would surely change 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntinsker

ShootnBlind said:


> All videos have been deleted! I wanted to see. He always has been an a** hat in my book. When he shot that turkey with the bow fishing rig I wanted to punch him in the face. Since then I've found a few arrows with fishing lines cut in the trees. What a horrible representative to our sport. Booo


https://www.facebook.com/dan.coffma...652079322835/2075652055989504/?type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/dan.coffma...652079322835/2075651959322847/?type=3&theater

Try watching them here.


----------



## bghunter7311

So many of these guys give the sport a sore spot bracket the relentless pursuit guy etc etc


----------



## AmishArcher

bambikiller said:


> You need to see the other video . Your opinion would surely change
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I said, i'm not sticking up for the guy. I don't think he's a high quality human being. Never have. Just saying, with something as serious as these allegations, I'd have probably kept my mouth shut after releasing the vids and let the law enforcement take it from there. If there's a way he wiggles off the hook, you're pretty deep into libel and slander territory.


----------



## Garin22

100% Karma. When you treat people like he apparently does and acts like he is the top dog and above the law and human decently, karma will always get you when you make a living on camera.


----------



## bambikiller

AmishArcher said:


> I said, i'm not sticking up for the guy. I don't think he's a high quality human being. Never have. Just saying, with something as serious as these allegations, I'd have probably kept my mouth shut after releasing the vids and let the law enforcement take it from there. If there's a way he wiggles off the hook, you're pretty deep into libel and slander territory.


Na I already seen them before they were deleted so I'm good with it. It thanks for looking out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman

Nate W said:


> Maybe all that fake bible thumping will help him out lol.



The real bible thumper CB
[video]https://www.facebook.com/dan.coffman.188/videos/pcb.2075652079322835/2075652055989504/?type=3&theater[/video]


----------



## AmishArcher

rodney482 said:


> This was 4 years ago, statue of limitations is 2 years in IN. IE he can not be charged.


yikes.

the moral fallout may be heavier (lost sponsors, etc), but that sucks if he did in fact do that.


----------



## Garin22

The posts from other cameramen are also telling. Many have said the same type of abuse has happened to them by Chris. Getting cussed out for not for working for free for him. That boy needs to put the cross away and get a true attitude adjustment.


----------



## Hower08

JasePohl said:


> unfortunately thats not the only thing ground around either. there is also this
> https://www.facebook.com/finalimpactoutdoors/videos/1852462058115025/


3 seconds in that camera would have been shoved so far down his throat he would have been sitting on it if I was in that blind with him


----------



## bambikiller

Hower08 said:


> 3 seconds in that camera would have been shoved so far down his throat he would have been sitting on it if I was in that blind with him


You ain't lying


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMAX-HD

Maybe Ohiobooners is really Chris Bracket? Just say'n...


:awkward:

In for the rest of the saga.


----------



## Dextee

Oh no - Not our local celebrity! Bwahaha


----------



## 4IDARCHER

Hower08 said:


> 3 seconds in that camera would have been shoved so far down his throat he would have been sitting on it if I was in that blind with him


This is what surprised me. Chris is far from an intimidating dude. I am surprised those tripod legs weren't used to beat the man upside the face for talking to someone like that.


----------



## bghunter7311

I'd say the video just with the language is enough any descent sponsor will be dropping him. I bet this is the last we see of Bracket for awhile.


----------



## camlock4

ShootnBlind said:


> All videos have been deleted! I wanted to see. He always has been an a** hat in my book. When he shot that turkey with the bow fishing rig I wanted to punch him in the face. Since then I've found a few arrows with fishing lines cut in the trees. What a horrible representative to our sport. Booo


the bowfishing thing was bad, it was dumb, it was terrible and Chris Brackett is making his own bed....but I don't for a second believe you've been walking through the woods and just FOUND arrows with fishing line tied to them cause people everywhere are shooting at turkey all in the woods b/c of something Brackett did once on video! Come on...really....get real dude


----------



## bghunter7311

camlock4 said:


> the bowfishing thing was bad, it was dumb, it was terrible and Chris Brackett is making his own bed....but I don't for a second believe you've been walking through the woods and just FOUND arrows with fishing line tied to them cause people everywhere are shooting at turkey all in the woods b/c of something Brackett did once on video! Come on...really....get real dude


lol I thought the same thing


----------



## MX9799

Controversial TV hunter..... check
Unflattering video footage of said controversial TV hunter.... check
A few CB supporters and fence sitters playing devil's advocate..... check

This thread delivers!!!!


----------



## hunt1up

4IDARCHER said:


> This is what surprised me. Chris is far from an intimidating dude. I am surprised those tripod legs weren't used to beat the man upside the face for talking to someone like that.


Not intimidating?! Haven't you seen the pictures of him holding a dead alligator like a sack of potatoes? Or the one with him in his "Killer" sleeveless and bandanna? Plus he fears no evil, he has to be tough. :angry:


----------



## SCJW

Hower08 said:


> 3 seconds in that camera would have been shoved so far down his throat he would have been sitting on it if I was in that blind with him


I'm with you! I hope the worst for this moron!


----------



## Joe_Pople

rodney482 said:


> This was 4 years ago, statue of limitations is 2 years in IN. IE he can not be charged.


"Charged" and "career over" are two vastly different things. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## patriotoutlaw

I don't know Chris Brackett, but if that is him doing the shooting in this video, he should be prosecuted to the highest extent of the law.


----------



## sawtoothscream

Liked his show arrow affliction, mostly since it was alot of small game hunting.

But wow is he a D bag, stopped watching when he released his new show, the first episode was enough for me to stop watching.


----------



## I like Meat

I wonder if the Indiana DNR/conservation officers are aware of this scum .... what are the statue of limitations on wildlife violations ?? ....


----------



## Jester1023

bambikiller said:


> Here yea go it's public https://www.facebook.com/dan.coffman.188/posts/2075652079322835
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are we sure that's not an Atari hunting game? Chris Brackett can stay the eff off my lawn.


----------



## Jester1023

I like Meat said:


> I wonder if the Indiana DNR/conservation officers are aware of this scum .... what are the statue of limitations on wildlife violations ?? ....


Not sure of the statute of limitations in our state. I haven't read every post in this thread and didn't follow every link, but if there is a solid link to the property owner's video, I can send it to my C.O.


----------



## bambikiller

Jester1023 said:


> Not sure of the statute of limitations in our state. I haven't read every post in this thread and didn't follow every link, but if there is a solid link to the property owner's video, I can send it to my C.O.


He already did from my understanding , he's more pissed than anyone else 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bghunter7311

Jester1023 said:


> Are we sure that's not an Atari hunting game? Chris Brackett can stay the eff off my lawn.


I think Bracket is a tool but that video was like the proof of Bigfoot videos


----------



## I like Meat

what county was this in ???


----------



## bambikiller

bghunter7311 said:


> I think Bracket is a tool but that video was like the proof of Bigfoot videos


It was on his damn show just edited ... wow your narrow sited 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I like Meat

again, what county did this happen in ??


----------



## bowmanmt

I and many others will boycott any company that does business with him, if this proves to be true.


----------



## bghunter7311

bambikiller said:


> It was on his damn show just edited ... wow your narrow sited
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


easy there cowboy no need to get wound up. I'm referencing the link posted to this thread it was a bit hard to watch.


----------



## I like Meat

what county did this happen in ??


----------



## bambikiller

I like Meat said:


> again, what county did this happen in ??


I'll tell you when the land owner can post again until then chill or look for it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bambikiller

bghunter7311 said:


> easy there cowboy no need to get wound up. I'm referencing the link posted to this thread it was a bit hard to watch.


That's what happens when you upload a 20 minute video to Facebook 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Passing Through

If you go on Facebook and search his name, you'll see a lot of different videos of lots of different qualities.

My opinion of CB definitely changed for the worse after watching them all.


----------



## GoosepondMonstr

Mossy Oak has dropped him. If I remember correctly he shot the Unicorn Buck somewhere in southeastern Indiana.


----------



## bhutso

I love it, I hope this loser finally gets what he deserves


----------



## AmishArcher

bambikiller said:


> It was on his damn show just edited ... wow your narrow sited
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*you're

*sighted


----------



## hooiserarcher

Have never cared for him, and he puts true believers in a terrible light. Hopefully he has finally been exposed enough that his outdoor influence is over. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bambikiller

AmishArcher said:


> *you're
> 
> *sighted


Lol nothing to do eh ? Does that make you feel superior ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

those videos very well might not result in any legal action but hopefully he loses his show and sponsors because one thing most of us can agree on is that Chris is NOT a good representative for the sport


----------



## pchunterpa

Tagging this one fore sure. Never like the guy after he started fear no evil show, what am asshat.


----------



## rodney482

Jester1023 said:


> Not sure of the statute of limitations in our state. I haven't read every post in this thread and didn't follow every link, but if there is a solid link to the property owner's video, I can send it to my C.O.


Its 2 years


----------



## bhutso

hooiserarcher said:


> Have never cared for him, and he puts true believers in a terrible light. Hopefully he has finally been exposed enough that his outdoor influence is over.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


^ this, cussing your camera guy out while your cross hangs from your neck.
I've also watched him rant for 10 minutes on Facebook live because someone called him a poser. Quoting the Bible while calling the guy a "jack ass" and bragging about his bucks and his car..... if I thought that was " Christian" I would join a different religion


----------



## rodney482

GoosepondMonstr said:


> Mossy Oak has dropped him. If I remember correctly he shot the Unicorn Buck somewhere in southeastern Indiana.


That was buck #2


----------



## bambikiller

Heard mossy oak terminated sponsorship today and shd be a press release today .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E. Johnson

Will have to wait and see which sponsors pull from him and which don't. Heck, even Ole Spook still has sponsors after what he's done.


----------



## Monster11

I still hate Spook more!!

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jester1023

rodney482 said:


> Its 2 years


Gotcha. I've never had the need to know that answer.


----------



## Jester1023

This was on twitter 30 mins ago. It has begun. 

https://twitter.com/coyotefeeder/status/930172462012223489

Um, Mossy Oak...Toxey sir, I'll fill the void with your new sponsorship needs.


----------



## pinski79

Dear archery talk mods. Please remove the Mr. Bracketts ban. Lets make this the best thread ever


----------



## pinski79

Sup buddy. You get the truck out this year to take down some deer ?


AmishArcher said:


> *you're
> 
> *sighted


----------



## Passing Through

Some sponsors are already speaking out on the issue(s). The floodgates are opening, which isn't something that happens if this was "much ado 'bout nothin"

The free-market at work early on this Monday afternoon.


----------



## SilentElk

pinski79 said:


> Dear archery talk mods. Please remove the Mr. Bracketts ban. Lets make this the best thread ever


I like that idea! Maybe we can get OhioBooners back while we are at it.


----------



## TheRiverBottom

OMG he was so mean to that cameraman!!! ***GASP*** Where's my fainting couch!? LOL. Sounds like he got an ass chewing. Maybe he deserved it, maybe he didn't.....I don't know.

The poaching is a different story and one that is believable because he is mostly famous for taking unethical shots.


----------



## 50encore

I like Meat said:


> I wonder if the Indiana DNR/conservation officers are aware of this scum .... what are the statue of limitations on wildlife violations ?? ....


Following









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoosierArcher88

I like Meat said:


> what county did this happen in ??


No clue, but if I was a betting man, I’d wager Switzerland or Dearborne county due to the amount of publicity they get for hunting.


----------



## bambikiller

TheRiverBottom said:


> OMG he was so mean to that cameraman!!! ***GASP*** Where's my fainting couch!? LOL. Sounds like he got an ass chewing. Maybe he deserved it, maybe he didn't.....I don't know.
> 
> The poaching is a different story and one that is believable because he is mostly famous for taking unethical shots.


You going to sit there and honestly say if someone talked to you that way you'd sit there and be fine with it ? If that's pretty damn weak


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRiverBottom

bambikiller said:


> You going to sit there and honestly say if someone talked to you that way you'd sit there and be fine with it ? If that's pretty damn weak
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Words hurt too!

:set1_rolf2:


----------



## KYBowhunter

TheRiverBottom said:


> OMG he was so mean to that cameraman!!! ***GASP*** Where's my fainting couch!? LOL. Sounds like he got an ass chewing. Maybe he deserved it, maybe he didn't.....I don't know.
> 
> The poaching is a different story and one that is believable because he is mostly famous for taking unethical shots.


You can chew someones butt without being a complete jerk in the way you do it. Especially if you are going to throw your religion around every chance you get. If I screw up and my boss wants to get on me fine but he isn't going to cuss me.


----------



## Billy H

Crooked politicians have nothing on TV hunters. Neck and neck in the scumbag department.


----------



## Hower08

KYBowhunter said:


> You can chew someones butt without being a complete jerk in the way you do it. Especially if you are going to throw your religion around every chance you get. If I screw up and my boss wants to get on me fine but he isn't going to cuss me.


My boss tried this twice. Both times it almost cost both is our jobs. He now speaks to everyone like a normal person . For the most part


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Yup


----------



## Browtine22

I'm all out of popcorn. Gonna have to get some dinner. Still waiting on the landowner video. :darkbeer:


----------



## bhutso

His Facebook page is gone at the moment 

Not since OB has someone disappeared so fast.....nothing to see here folks lol


----------



## Ryan570

Just following in hopes of the landowner video popping up. Between the videos he's obviously guilty of poaching (pay attention to the audio)...and a full on douche canoe.


----------



## Pig Swinger

Man I really was hoping it was just a hoax video to stir the pot. I find his show entertaining. Didn’t get to see the vid that’s why I asked on here. Id forgive him after some thought probably as we all make mistakes. I’m sure the show adds pressure on top of the usual. Could this all be true? Idk . Maybe this is was another reason that chip left the show. Hope this works out for chris and can help him with his faith becoming stronger. But hiding it for so many years if true ain’t gonna help vs comming clean out of the gate. GL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntinsker

rodney482 said:


> Its 2 years


I don't think the statute of limitations applies in this case. Here you can read about when the statute can be tolled to essentially extend or eliminate the statute. In his case, I don't think he lives in Indiana and he concealed evidence and that evidence wasn't available to the prosecuting authority. 

https://www.criminaldefenselawyer.c...e-of-limitations/IN-felonies-misdemeanors.htm


----------



## Huntinsker

Browtine22 said:


> I'm all out of popcorn. Gonna have to get some dinner. Still waiting on the landowner video. :darkbeer:


I have a feeling that the landowner video that allegedly actually shows who did the poaching will be off the web for a while. It's probably now evidence in their investigation and won't become public again until they charge him and show it in court or until he pleads out of it.


----------



## jacobh

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php&_rdr



QUOTE=Browtine22;1106455543]I'm all out of popcorn. Gonna have to get some dinner. Still waiting on the landowner video. :darkbeer:[/QUOTE]


----------



## RidgeNinja91

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Yup


Haha yes!!!!


----------



## hooiserarcher

pinski79 said:


> Dear archery talk mods. Please remove the Mr. Bracketts ban. Lets make this the best thread ever


^^^^^^^^ yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Browtine22

jacobh said:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php&_rdr
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=Browtine22;1106455543]I'm all out of popcorn. Gonna have to get some dinner. Still waiting on the landowner video. :darkbeer:


[/QUOTE]


There is another video where the land owner explains everything. I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## EricO

He's going to pay nice fine.


----------



## Browtine22

Huntinsker said:


> I have a feeling that the landowner video that allegedly actually shows who did the poaching will be off the web for a while. It's probably now evidence in their investigation and won't become public again until they charge him and show it in court or until he pleads out of it.


Good point.


----------



## rodney482

I would be highly surprised if they used that provision in a poaching case. 




Huntinsker said:


> I don't think the statute of limitations applies in this case. Here you can read about when the statute can be tolled to essentially extend or eliminate the statute. In his case, I don't think he lives in Indiana and he concealed evidence and that evidence wasn't available to the prosecuting authority.
> 
> https://www.criminaldefenselawyer.c...e-of-limitations/IN-felonies-misdemeanors.htm


----------



## TimmyZ7

Chip City is a member. I would love to hear his take. This guy is a scumbag for talking that way to his cameraman and especially for letting a deer spoil for a good picture while allowing the other deer to feed the coyotes.


----------



## Huntinsker

rodney482 said:


> I would be highly surprised if they used that provision in a poaching case.


I don't know if it's a provision they have to "use" but just a fact of how it works. There is no statute of limitations in those cases so this is still a prosecutable crime.


----------



## pinski79

Dear hunting industry sponsors


I will take your money and free stuff and I guarantee I will never make you look bad by getting in trouble. I promise I will never shoot two deer and only tag one. The odds of me being happy enough with one deer to actually shoot it are so slim, there's no way I'd find two . I will promote your gear and at the end of the year we can have a bonfire with my unused tags


----------



## hoytshooter03

JasePohl said:


> unfortunately thats not the only thing ground around either. there is also this
> https://www.facebook.com/finalimpactoutdoors/videos/1852462058115025/


Nice Cross on his neck as well. I am not perfect but cussing with a cross on his neck isn't good.


----------



## bhutso

TimmyZ7 said:


> Chip City is a member. I would love to hear his take. This guy is a scumbag for talking that way to his cameraman and especially for letting a deer spoil for a good picture while allowing the other deer to feed the coyotes.


Yes!!

Chip city where you at??


----------



## jacobh

Oh ok this was the 1st I saw. Where he says we got our buck down!! Then says there's the 170" he's in big trouble



QUOTE=Browtine22;1106455815][/QUOTE]


There is another video where the land owner explains everything. I haven't seen it yet.[/QUOTE]


----------



## hoytshooter03

Jester1023 said:


> This was on twitter 30 mins ago. It has begun.
> 
> https://twitter.com/coyotefeeder/status/930172462012223489
> 
> Um, Mossy Oak...Toxey sir, I'll fill the void with your new sponsorship needs.


Exactly.


----------



## pinski79

Does him treating his camera guy like crap surprise anyone ? He's always got a new best friend working for him , then he hates the guy . He went from wishing chip well to saying he's not my friend anymore .I don't even really pay attention to these tv guys, and it's not hard to see who dongs are


----------



## jager69

I heard Jefferson county?


----------



## Hntrss95

He is done. I just listened to the Audio


----------



## bowhunter2377

I'll admit I've followed him for a little while now. So so disappointing. It's just so surprising what they don't show. I've watched the videos. I know I'm not perfect at my Christian faith. But I also don't have a TV show where I have professed my faith even reading the Bible on air. To me it's more disappointing of who he said he was in Christ. I wouldn't be surprised if he loses all of his sponsors. Kind of makes me wonder who else is a jerk in the hunting industry. I kind of hope his show gets pulled on both accounts of poaching and that little tirade he went on. Hate to say it but swearing/cursing however you want to put it, doesn't make you sound tough. It makes you sound stupid. Just my two cents.


----------



## applejacks87

I followed him tell now, he took down a page lol and allot of my friends shared video as I did, what a jok

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bhutso

bowhunter2377 said:


> I'll admit I've followed him for a little while now. So so disappointing. It's just so surprising what they don't show. I've watched the videos. I know I'm not perfect at my Christian faith. But I also don't have a TV show where I have professed my faith even reading the Bible on air. To me it's more disappointing of who he said he was in Christ. I wouldn't be surprised if he loses all of his sponsors. Kind of makes me wonder who else is a jerk in the hunting industry. I kind of hope his show gets pulled on both accounts of poaching and that little tirade he went on. Hate to say it but swearing/cursing however you want to put it, doesn't make you sound tough. It makes you sound stupid. Just my two cents.


As a Christian he has always rubbed me the wrong way, You don't have to be a deep theological man to recognize the shallowness in his proclaimed faith.
Now I'm not saying I'm not a sinner like the next person but the way he portrayed his faith has always been far from biblical and never passed for a true Christ follower with me 

No man can be that full of himself and live their life for Jesus. It just don't work


----------



## pinski79

bhutso said:


> As a Christian he has always rubbed me the wrong way, You don't have to be a deep theological man to recognize the shallowness in his proclaimed faith.
> Now I'm not saying I'm not a sinner like the next person but the way he portrayed his faith has always been far from biblical and never passed for a true Christ follower with me
> 
> No man can be that full of himself and live their life for Jesus. It just don't work


It always seemed like he was using faith to try and keep himself from going nutty.


----------



## ShootnBlind

https://www.facebook.com/TeamAAOC/posts/1626961107361301


----------



## bhutso

pinski79 said:


> It always seemed like he was using faith to try and keep himself from going nutty.


I'm sure that's part of it 

But also to get people to like him and get sponsors. He has had trouble in the past, been dropped by many companies. What better way to sell yourself as a changed man than to be saved?

I hope he has a genuine faith that is just completely immature 
But I suspect it's all been an act to get more fans and money


----------



## bambikiller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinski79

bhutso said:


> I'm sure that's part of it
> 
> But also to get people to like him and get sponsors. He has had trouble in the past, been dropped by many companies. What better way to sell yourself as a changed man than to be saved?
> 
> I hope he has a genuine faith that is just completely immature
> But I suspect it's all been an act to get more fans and money


I'm sure it was to get sponsors. I genuinely think he's mentally ill . Not sure if it's the pressure of having to provide content , or if that's just how he is


----------



## biddz7x

Wow, hope this clown doesn't consider himself a hunter


----------



## TheKingofKings

So many perfect people on here....it's amazing.


----------



## Berzerker9

so I'm guessing selling my chris brackett signed elite in the classifieds is not a good idea anymore


----------



## bambikiller

Blood sport dropped him


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hooiserarcher

TheKingofKings said:


> So many perfect people on here....it's amazing.


No one is perfect, but when you conduct yourself like cb does it's a matter of time for you are exposed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bo Dangles

TheKingofKings said:


> So many perfect people on here....it's amazing.


Perfect enough to not do something that ignorant while being filmed....


----------



## bambikiller

TheKingofKings said:


> So many perfect people on here....it's amazing.


No ones perfect but how many poachers ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E. Johnson

bambikiller said:


> Blood sport dropped him
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure enough, just read this.


----------



## bhutso

pinski79 said:


> I'm sure it was to get sponsors. I genuinely think he's mentally ill . Not sure if it's the pressure of having to provide content , or if that's just how he is


Someone said it earlier but I believe he is at the very least a sociopath 

I know a person who knew him when he was clawing his way into the industry and he was the same back then

Shame of it is he made it, he scratched and clawed his way into doing what he loved for a living but it was never enough.
He could have really changed, humbled himself, treated people around him right and done things the right way and he could have been a great inspiration to young hunters 
Instead he chose his own self serving path, continued to build himself up while stepping on others to climb even higher. 
It's almost poetic that he has lived by his Facebook fame for the last few years, taking on the ASA pros and all that joke of an adventure. Facebook live his every move, and today its that same internet, the same adoring fanbase and haters who made him rich taking him down 

Pride before the fall


----------



## Charman03

bhutso said:


> His Facebook page is gone at the moment
> 
> Not since OB has someone disappeared so fast.....nothing to see here folks lol


I think I found OBs Facebook the other day


----------



## bowhunter2377

bhutso said:


> As a Christian he has always rubbed me the wrong way, You don't have to be a deep theological man to recognize the shallowness in his proclaimed faith.
> Now I'm not saying I'm not a sinner like the next person but the way he portrayed his faith has always been far from biblical and never passed for a true Christ follower with me
> 
> No man can be that full of himself and live their life for Jesus. It just don't work


I hear ya there. He definitely is full of himself. When you do that, there isn't much room for Jesus. I kind of makes me a little sick to my stomach thinking of the platform he had and then yeah boom there goes that I guess.


----------



## bhutso

TheKingofKings said:


> So many perfect people on here....it's amazing.


There is a difference between making mistakes and being human like everyone else 
And the blatant disregard for all that is good and right that is portrayed in the videos of him that came out today 

The problem with the world is not that too many people call things what they are 
It's that too many people look the other way and don't call a spade a spade 

The line between right and wrong is blurred because good people kept their mouth shut 

This effects everyone who hunts 
Including you 
You can wait for further evidence but 
You can only be for it or against it, there is no middle


----------



## pinski79

TheKingofKings said:


> So many perfect people on here....it's amazing.


No one is claiming to be perfect. His pattern of prickisness will definitely make people less sensitive to his down fall


----------



## bhutso

Charman03 said:


> I think I found OBs Facebook the other day


Chad teft..... yep I've visited it lol


----------



## nrlombar

Outdoor Channel said anything yet?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter2377

I just read from that last Facebook link. It was four years ago according to the Archery America page. I read through the comments. It's just interesting that it only popped up now. Why wasn't anything said when it happened? It does looks like split limb bow so I'm guessing when he was with Martin. I'm not saying that he is justified cause obviously it isn't. Anywho in regard to the whole so many perfect people on here, dude none of us having a hunting show that reaches millions. He has a pretty high platform and pulls something like this. I for one will be done with his show. At least when Lee Lakosky poached, it seemed to be an honest mistake. Here it does not seem the case.


----------



## DeathFromBelow

Check out his Wikipedia page.


----------



## pinski79

bhutso said:


> Chad teft..... yep I've visited it lol


I know he did it to himself , but I kinda feel bad for Chad. To want something so bad that you will do anything to get it is hard for me to understand. It's still super funny , I just don't understand the lying


----------



## bambikiller

bowhunter2377 said:


> I just read from that last Facebook link. It was four years ago according to the Archery America page. I read through the comments. It's just interesting that it only popped up now. Why wasn't anything said when it happened? It does looks like split limb bow so I'm guessing when he was with Martin. I'm not saying that he is justified cause obviously it isn't. Anywho in regard to the whole so many perfect people on here, dude none of us having a hunting show that reaches millions. He has a pretty high platform and pulls something like this. I for one will be done with his show. At least when Lee Lakosky poached, it seemed to be an honest mistake. Here it does not seem the case.


He shot them both with a muzzle loader that he still hasn't returned from the Guy he borrowed it to poach the deer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Khal_Hasselhoff

These are from his Twitter. Seem relevant.


----------



## BSmith12

He’s a nice guy for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ex-wolverine

bowhunter2377 said:


> I just read from that last Facebook link. It was four years ago according to the Archery America page. I read through the comments. It's just interesting that it only popped up now. Why wasn't anything said when it happened? It does looks like split limb bow so I'm guessing when he was with Martin. I'm not saying that he is justified cause obviously it isn't. Anywho in regard to the whole so many perfect people on here, dude none of us having a hunting show that reaches millions. He has a pretty high platform and pulls something like this. I for one will be done with his show. At least when Lee Lakosky poached, it seemed to be an honest mistake. Here it does not seem the case.


 Maybe it was that camera man he called the "R" word and threw the F bomb at like 20 times ...To me that was worse than the video of him shooting two deer....


----------



## tackscall

bhutso said:


> ^ this, cussing your camera guy out while your cross hangs from your neck.
> I've also watched him rant for 10 minutes on Facebook live because someone called him a poser. Quoting the Bible while calling the guy a "jack ass" and bragging about his bucks and his car..... if I thought that was " Christian" I would join a different religion


Lol, reminds me of Artie Langes story about his bookie threatening to kill him if he doesn't pay up, all the while with ashes on his forehead from Ash Wednesday


----------



## bhutso

bowhunter2377 said:


> I just read from that last Facebook link. It was four years ago according to the Archery America page. I read through the comments. It's just interesting that it only popped up now. Why wasn't anything said when it happened? It does looks like split limb bow so I'm guessing when he was with Martin. I'm not saying that he is justified cause obviously it isn't. Anywho in regard to the whole so many perfect people on here, dude none of us having a hunting show that reaches millions. He has a pretty high platform and pulls something like this. I for one will be done with his show. At least when Lee Lakosky poached, it seemed to be an honest mistake. Here it does not seem the case.


I'll save you from reading the whole thread 
But it appears a camera man who was either disgruntled with brackett or finally let his conscience get to him finally turned the video of the poaching over to the landowner where the incident took place, said land owner had another video that ties it all together but has been taken down, likely because it is part of the investigation. Legally he may or may not be in trouble, financially his sponsors don't need a conviction to drop him, and many have.

I'm not sure if the camera man that was betaited in the video is the same one who turned in the footage and I haven't seen the landowners video but it's all very damming evidence the way I see it


----------



## CareyHamil

hooiserarcher said:


> ^^^^^^^^ yes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why did Brackett get banned from AT?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter2377

ex-wolverine said:


> Maybe it was that camera man he called the "R" word and threw the F bomb at like 20 times ...To me that was worse than the video of him shooting two deer....


Oh i absolutely agree. I'm no defending him in any way. He sounds like a two year old who didn't get his way. The poaching thing is way less to me than his tirade.


----------



## bhutso

tackscall said:


> Lol, reminds me of Artie Langes story about his bookie threatening to kill him if he doesn't pay up, all the while with ashes on his forehead from Ash Wednesday


Lol 
So true


----------



## Aevetts

There's a couple things I want to clear up for the ones who are having to watch the terrible videos now. The vids were much better quality early today. Absolutely no doubt as to who it was and what he did. He said after he shoots the first buck " we just killed a big 8, it was a long hard hunt but we did it. Then he looks out a different window after they've filmed the 8 run off and says the big 170 is out here move over. He reloads his muzzleloader and takes a Texas heart shot on it and it crawls around dragging it's back half. There are so many things wrong I don't want this to come off the wrong way but what gets me is the first buck he shoots is an awesome deer. There was absolutely no reason to shoot the bigger buck, he had just shot a stud. I'm still in shock at what he was thinking and what he did. He had a great deer dead on video. He should have been celebrating. I just wonder what else these camera men could tell?


----------



## bowhunter2377

bhutso said:


> I'll save you from reading the whole thread
> But it appears a camera man who was either disgruntled with brackett or finally let his conscience get to him finally turned the video of the poaching over to the landowner where the incident took place, said land owner had another video that ties it all together but has been taken down, likely because it is part of the investigation. Legally he may or may not be in trouble, financially his sponsors don't need a conviction to drop him, and many have.
> 
> I'm not sure if the camera man that was betaited in the video is the same one who turned in the footage and I haven't seen the landowners video but it's all very damming evidence the way I see it


 That's a good point. I saw bloodsport dropped him and TOG is looking into. I imagine they will drop him as well.


----------



## Charman03

bhutso said:


> Chad teft..... yep I've visited it lol


Is he from West Virginia?


----------



## lungpuncher1

Charman03 said:


> Is he from West Virginia?


Why yes he is. Parkersburg or something like that 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## bhutso

pinski79 said:


> I know he did it to himself , but I kinda feel bad for Chad. To want something so bad that you will do anything to get it is hard for me to understand. It's still super funny , I just don't understand the lying


Yeah I wasn't involved in either side of the deal, but I think I read every page of that thread after the fact, he will live on in infamy here


----------



## KYBowhunter

bowhunter2377 said:


> That's a good point. I saw bloodsport dropped him and TOG is looking into. I imagine they will drop him as well.


Scentloc made a general statement about ethics with their hunters but didn't say they were dropping him yet. Got to believe it's coming.


----------



## Boatman71

Aevetts said:


> There's a couple things I want to clear up for the ones who are having to watch the terrible videos now. The vids were much better quality early today. Absolutely no doubt as to who it was and what he did. He said after he shoots the first buck " we just killed a big 8, it was a long hard hunt but we did it. Then he looks out a different window after they've filmed the 8 run off and says the big 170 is out here move over. He reloads his muzzleloader and takes a Texas heart shot on it and it crawls around dragging it's back half. There are so many things wrong I don't want this to come off the wrong way but what gets me is the first buck he shoots is an awesome deer. There was absolutely no reason to shoot the bigger buck, he had just shot a stud. I'm still in shock at what he was thinking and what he did. He had a great deer dead on video. He should have been celebrating. I just wonder what else these camera men could tell?


Wow...just wow. Guy is a tool. Always has been, always will be.


----------



## Charman03




----------



## Charman03




----------



## bowhunter2377

KYBowhunter said:


> Scentloc made a general statement about ethics with their hunters but didn't say they were dropping him yet. Got to believe it's coming.


I forgot to look at that one. If it was my company, I would definitely drop him. I really hope he had changed in four years since the little tirade happened. He seemed like a standup guy at least when the camera is on and I don't know about anyone else but I hope he would actually live out his faith.


----------



## bhutso

bowhunter2377 said:


> That's a good point. I saw bloodsport dropped him and TOG is looking into. I imagine they will drop him as well.


I don't expect any of them to stand by him in this, they are in the business of selling products. And I have a feeling he has been on thin ice just for the way he is anyway 

He's one of those guys who people pay attention to, love or hate it's still publicity for his sponsors. But there is a line and he finally crossed it.
I know for a fact a lot of his value to outdoor companies is his social media. People I know met him at an ASA this year and he was telling them all about it.
It's an internet driven world, his 280,000 plus followers, all the views and comments on his videos and posts = $$$$$ 
He has completely lost that at this point
His Facebook isn't even active right now


----------



## bowhunter2377

bhutso said:


> I don't expect any of them to stand by him in this, they are in the business of selling products. And I have a feeling he has been on thin ice just for the way he is anyway
> 
> He's one of those guys who people pay attention to, love or hate it's still publicity for his sponsors. But there is a line and he finally crossed it.
> I know for a fact a lot of his value to outdoor companies is his social media. People I know met him at an ASA this year and he was telling them all about it.
> It's an internet driven world, his 280,000 plus followers, all the views and comments on his videos and posts = $$$$$
> He has completely lost that at this point
> His Facebook isn't even active right now


 I saw that. I bet it got taken done awfully fast. I guess we'll what happens with everything. I hope the best for the guy but he shot himself in the foot


----------



## rodney482

Making threats 





CareyHamil said:


> Why did Brackett get banned from AT?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinski79

rodney482 said:


> Making threats


Rodney did it to make people sad . I remember it like it was yesterday


----------



## primal-bow




----------



## bhutso

Bring him back 
I haven't been able to talk to him on Facebook since I disagreed with him about the speed of his impulse and he banned me 

I'd love to hear his take on this thread


----------



## frog gigger

View attachment 6299633


----------



## pchunterpa

Need a list of who has dropped him and who still supports him.


----------



## bhutso

pchunterpa said:


> Need a list of who has dropped him and who still supports him.


Give it time 

Blood sport has released a statement saying they dropped him
Mossy oak I believe dropped him 
Scent lok is on the way to dropping him as is elite if they haven't already 

In a day or two he will be sponsor-less 
Mark my words


----------



## frog gigger

I think all celebs would be sponsor-less if the truth be told.


----------



## nrlombar

Elite just posted this









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bhutso

frog gigger said:


> I think all celebs would be sponsor-less if the truth be told.


Maybe not all 
But many of them for sure 

Wouldn't hurt my feelings a bit 
Maybe I could afford a new bow instead of always buying last years model from the classifieds


----------



## KYBowhunter

nrlombar said:


> Elite just posted this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That's basically the same thing scentloc posted.


----------



## rangercupz20

The hunting industry is about as corrupt as Washington DC


----------



## bhutso

I'm sure they are both doing a complete investigation before dropping him to protect themselves. Making 100% sure they have cause to do it 
He's already guilty in the court of public opinion but to terminate a contract they probably need to be more diligent about it


----------



## pchunterpa

It just sucks that some people that hunt for a living would ruin the opportunity that a lot of people would love to have for whatever reason CB had for doing it. I imagine it would be pretty awesome going around hunting and getting paid to do it.


----------



## Darrens6601

Just watched the video and it sure looks completely legit to me . Get this clown out of our sport. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## todd39

Makes you wonder how many more of these so called professional celebrity hunters are poaching or have poached.


----------



## Stick&String96

All you have to do is Facebook search ‘Chris Brackett poaching’ to find the video. I’m not going to lie, I used to watch Arrow Affliction. Dudes a joke, takes from real hunters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darrens6601

KYBowhunter said:


> That's basically the same thing scentloc posted.


Didn’t elites VP or some higher up get busted poaching in Illinois? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrlombar

The shooting 2 bucks is bad, but the way he talked to his camera man was just despicable. As a project manager who has a crew of around 50 guys I work with daily, I can't imagine talking to any of them like that no matter the circumstance. That was cringeworthy and rough to listen to, nothing any decent human being would do. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## nrlombar

Darrens6601 said:


> Didn’t elites VP or some higher up get busted poaching in Illinois?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


looks like it....

http://www.daily-journal.com/sports...cle_fe1e462d-9602-5648-bf24-99f158524613.html

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bhutso

todd39 said:


> Makes you wonder how many more of these so called professional celebrity hunters are poaching or have poached.


Not sure 
Probably a lot of them 

Either way most of them can take a hike as far as I'm concerned 
They have done nothing but ruin hunting for the average guy imo


----------



## Darrens6601

nrlombar said:


> looks like it....
> 
> http://www.daily-journal.com/sports...cle_fe1e462d-9602-5648-bf24-99f158524613.html
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


25 conservation violations ! OMG ..The things behind the scenes in the hunting industry are so corrupt. Smh ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kentuckybowman

Statute, statue, not the same.


----------



## AntlerInsane83

frog gigger said:


> I think all celebs would be sponsor-less if the truth be told.


I agree


----------



## bhutso

Darrens6601 said:


> 25 conservation violations ! OMG ..The things behind the scenes in the hunting industry are so corrupt. Smh ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And we buy their stuff and pay for the pouching trips and the fine 

It's sad


----------



## 4IDARCHER

Yep. We created and built the alter of the “TV hunter”. Want to know why Rages cost $45 bucks for 3? When one of these guys that steps up on the alter gets knocked down due to behavior and shortcomings they are simply replaced by the next charismatic guy or good looking women. We no longer support them but we still flock to the alter and this is the predictable result.


----------



## ncsurveyor

http://whackstarhunters.com/chris-brackett-accused-poaching/
Here's the video if nobody has posted it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bambikiller

http://whackstarhunters.com/chris-brackett-accused-poaching/
In case people don't want to read 100 pages or are not believing like earlier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SFCSNOW

Worst part of watching the vid to me was him purposely shooting the second buck in the *****. Sad to see him trying to drag himself off. I know it occasionally happens but it should never be on purpose.


----------



## jrod p&y

I hate the video talking to the camera man. I wouldn't have put up with that. He woulda been eating his mashed taters through a straw.


----------



## bambikiller

jrod p&y said:


> I hate the video talking to the camera man. I wouldn't have put up with that. He woulda been eating his mashed taters through a straw.


True that brotha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bambikiller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I like Meat

^^^^^ roflmao !!


----------



## bambikiller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrod p&y

Dude those memes are hilarious bambikiller!


----------



## NYyotekiller

All that's about to unfold couldn't have happened to a nicer guy. 

Like my grandfather always told me; "What goes around, comes around".

Good riddance CB, You won't be missed one bit.


----------



## scarn150

bambikiller said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That just made my day!!!!!!


----------



## chaded

bambikiller said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Lol!


----------



## B4L Okie

I wonder....will this top the OB/OG thread???
Shame that it probably will!


----------



## bambikiller

B4L Okie said:


> I wonder....will this top the OB/OG thread???
> Shame that it probably will!


Na OB actually tried defending himself which only made it worse . Chris is banned so we will unfortunately miss out on the self implosion 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JMart294

Booyah.


----------



## standsitter

WTH!!!!!! I posted "No more BOOYAH!!!" on my FB page in within a few minutes CB responds "Don't count on it"......


----------



## jrod p&y

Really? How long ago?


----------



## bambikiller

standsitter said:


> WTH!!!!!! I posted "No more BOOYAH!!!" on my FB page in within a few minutes CB responds "Don't count on it"......


Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Birddog-445

Just watched the videos,What a complete POS...


----------



## bambikiller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bambikiller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull

ncsurveyor said:


> http://whackstarhunters.com/chris-brackett-accused-poaching/
> Here's the video if nobody has posted it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


both videos are pretty classy:wink:

glad the video surfaced for law enforcement. he is pretty well screwed.... and so deserving


----------



## ahunter55

Several years ago there was a well known fella busted for several game violations BUT on one charge he could not be charged (killed over the legal limit where he had hunted in TX) because the statute of limitations came into play. Not right but if this was long ago, how long & would this law apply?


----------



## sapper1

I would bet good money that this happens a lot within the "TV Hunting" industry.


----------



## JMart294

Booyah.


----------



## roosiebull

it's quite ironic how he was speaking to his camera man.....calling the kettle black


----------



## bhutso

ahunter55 said:


> Several years ago there was a well known fella busted for several game violations BUT on one charge he could not be charged (killed over the legal limit where he had hunted in TX) because the statute of limitations came into play. Not right but if this was long ago, how long & would this law apply?


It's been discussed that the limitation is 2 years. I don't know if there is a loop hole or way around it where they could charge him but I would guess legally he probably will face no charges 

Career and sponsor wise is already a different story 
He is losing sponsors already 
No sponsors, no money, no show. 
He wasn't smart with his money anyway from what I can gather. Always looking for free labor on his Facebook or trying to sell something 

I think/hope he will need to start looking for a new job soon


----------



## ncsurveyor

Good riddance, i'd be happy to see then entire commercialized hunting industry go with him. Its the reason 90% of us no longer have access to hunting land and our children have no idea how to appreciate a deer unless it scores 180".


----------



## iceman14

Fake news


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullhound

roosiebull said:


> it's quite ironic how he was speaking to his camera man.....calling the kettle black


that was truly disgusting listening to him. Karma, she will come knockin' on your door, and then you get what you deserve.................


----------



## Frank Allnutt

try this link http://whackstarhunters.com/chris-brackett-accused-poaching/


----------



## Garin22

From my understanding he wasn’t supposed to shoot that 8 point per the land owner as he was only 2. He was given the big 170 buck to hunt. What does the jack wagon do. Kills the 2 yr old. That alone should show you he is a rat let alone leaving it in the field to kill the 170” buck a few minutes later.


----------



## RangerJ

Who is OB???


----------



## walle1

why is Busbice being part of the memes?


----------



## copterdoc

RangerJ said:


> Who is OB???


Who is Chris Brackett?


----------



## km04

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Yup


LOL!!!!!! Big Bill gettin out done by ole Chrissy Brackett!!!!!!!!


----------



## bghunter7311

Some guy who poaches deer


----------



## NCBuckNBass

Catch me up to speed

Who is OB and what did he do?

When did Lee Lakosky poach and how? I seriously doubt that happened.

What set the clown off to talk to the cameraman like that---was that right after he shot the second buck? Did the cameraman call him on it while in the blind?


----------



## trebor69

LoL

I saw some posts claiming the video quality was so poor it would never stand up in court...and the video quality that I just watched is not good.

But he QUITE CLEARLY says after he shoots the first buck it was a nice 8 pointer....

Then if I'm not mistaken shoots the 2nd buck while its facing straight away from him???

And the way he talks to that cameraman in the other video....well lets just say he wouldn't have to worry about finishing that days hunt if it were me.


----------



## nrlombar

NCBuckNBass said:


> Catch me up to speed
> 
> Who is OB and what did he do?
> 
> When did Lee Lakosky poach and how?
> 
> What set the clown off to talk to the cameraman like that---was that right after he shot the second buck?


Does it really matter what set him off, that was repulsive. Looks like that was separate time, different blind and weapon.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## QSA01

This is bad stuff all the way around....just dang.


----------



## bhutso

trebor69 said:


> LoL
> 
> I saw some posts claiming the video quality was so poor it would never stand up in court...and the video quality that I just watched is not good.
> 
> But he QUITE CLEARLY says after he shoots the first buck it was a nice 8 pointer....
> 
> Then if I'm not mistaken shoots the 2nd buck while its facing straight away from him???
> 
> And the way he talks to that cameraman in the other video....well lets just say he wouldn't have to worry about finishing that days hunt if it were me.


The thing people aren't thinking of is the edited footage of the kill of the second buck is on his show somewhere. Passed off as the only buck he killed that day 

Combine the two videos and you bet it will hold up in court 
Problem is it probably happened too long ago to matter 

Good news is his career is still screwed


----------



## copterdoc

NCBuckNBass said:


> ....Who is OB and what did he do?


 Ohio Booners. He was a fraud.



NCBuckNBass said:


> ....When did Lee Lakosky poach and how? I seriously doubt that happened.


 Last year he shot a buck and tagged it with an antlerless tag. It definitely happened.



NCBuckNBass said:


> ...What set the clown off to talk to the cameraman like that---was that right after he shot the second buck?


 I have no idea.


----------



## Huntinsker

bhutso said:


> Not sure
> Probably a lot of them
> 
> Either way most of them can take a hike as far as I'm concerned
> They have done nothing but ruin hunting for the average guy imo


Agreed. Only "TV hunter" I like is Randy Newberg. Just wish he'd do more bow stuff and less rifle. Guy is awesome. All public land and all DIY.


----------



## IL John

CB was a douche even before he was a confirmed poacher, it's sad companies that we purchase products from would ever associate with someone that represents hunters so poorly.


----------



## bhutso

IL John said:


> CB was a douche even before he was a confirmed poacher, it's sad companies that we purchase products from would ever associate with someone that represents hunters so poorly.


Been saying this a long time, along with many others

He has had a lot of people fooled and the difference now is in these two videos people who either liked him, had a bro crush on him, or just gave the guy the benifit of the doubt can see it for themselves.

There is no defending this.


----------



## Huntinsker

Huntinsker said:


> I don't think the statute of limitations applies in this case. Here you can read about when the statute can be tolled to essentially extend or eliminate the statute. In his case, I don't think he lives in Indiana and he concealed evidence and that evidence wasn't available to the prosecuting authority.
> 
> https://www.criminaldefenselawyer.c...e-of-limitations/IN-felonies-misdemeanors.htm





ahunter55 said:


> Several years ago there was a well known fella busted for several game violations BUT on one charge he could not be charged (killed over the legal limit where he had hunted in TX) because the statute of limitations came into play. Not right but if this was long ago, how long & would this law apply?





bhutso said:


> It's been discussed that the limitation is 2 years. I don't know if there is a loop hole or way around it where they could charge him but I would guess legally he probably will face no charges
> 
> Career and sponsor wise is already a different story
> He is losing sponsors already
> No sponsors, no money, no show.
> He wasn't smart with his money anyway from what I can gather. Always looking for free labor on his Facebook or trying to sell something
> 
> I think/hope he will need to start looking for a new job soon


Read from my quote above. The statute of limitations may not apply here.


----------



## bhutso

Huntinsker said:


> Read from my quote above. The statute of limitations may not apply here.


I hope that it doesn't apply. I hope he faces the maximum penalty 

But at the same time, whether he gets off on a technicality or not 
I hope the damage is done 
A fine or a loss of hunting privileges hurt a lot 
But to a sociopath like him what is going to hurt him more is the loss of money, fame, and his cult following


----------



## crankn101

Huntinsker said:


> Agreed. Only "TV hunter" I like is Randy Newberg. Just wish he'd do more bow stuff and less rifle. Guy is awesome. All public land and all DIY.


 Randy does seem like a legit good guy.


----------



## biddz7x

copterdoc said:


> Ohio Booners. He was a fraud.
> 
> Last year he shot a buck and tagged it with an antlerless tag. It definitely happened.
> 
> I have no idea.


lee did not poach a deer. He had a valid antlered tag and tug him with the wrong tag. It got flagged when he reported it as your supposed to. Just a mistake on his end as putting the wrong tag on it.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

Spook Spann has multiple wildlife violations yet is still in the industry... CB will undoubtedly float back from the bottom of the sewage tank which is a sad indictment on the hunting 'industry'... 

I will be interested to see some of the non-big name industry response with the likes of BowJunky (Big GP) who gave CB a platform and then came to bat for him on FB... The Working Class Bowhunter podcast guys have had Chip City on so that would be a nice guest to get back plus they're pretty staunch anti-poaching dudes and elite fanboys... 

Here's a wildcard... I think we were led to believe the TOG/Elite were doing a documentary style film about CB doing the ASA.... presuming that TOG drops CB, certainly they aren't going to produce/release the film with CB as the focal point if they release a film at all now?


----------



## Larry brown

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1Gz09TGeec&feature=share

There is a YouTube video of it if it has been posted from YouTube before sorry but it’s a little better quality maybe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbucks170

he hates getting no love ...he went ballistic when AT members didn't shower him with affection ...talked mad smack about 
archery talk and its members ..he has always been a stroke,woman beater, don't be fooled when he releases something like
Lee did when he got popped ...I don't know how he will survive, we all have ego's but his is enormous and fragile and needs
to be stroked at all times or he has a melt down ...did he call the camera guy fat? hahaha should have said every comment to
the mirror especially the R word ...lol ba ba busted fool


----------



## APAsuphan

Crap now we won't get to see him fling arrows at 110 yards at deer anymore


----------



## mlima5

MX9799 said:


> So anybody on facebook can have another user's posts removed and account locked just like that? Not a facebook user here, but that seems awful strange....


Ive had my pictures reported before


----------



## BowHuntnKY

The video in question are on Youtube. If yoi cant find them om FB


----------



## Burtle

I don't care what anyone says. - The individual who filmed the two deer getting shot in Indiana is just as guilty. Anyone else who has known about this illegal act since the day it happened is just as guilty as well.


Everything has been released for one reason.....$$$$$$$$$$$$

Money is the root of all evil. If Chris would of paid who he owed $$$ to this would of never came out. Sick stuff....


----------



## Dickenscpa

Burtle said:


> I don't care what anyone says. - The individual who filmed the two deer getting shot in Indiana is just as guilty. Anyone else who has known about this illegal act since the day it happened is just as guilty as well.
> 
> 
> Everything has been released for one reason.....$$$$$$$$$$$$
> 
> Money is the root of all evil. If Chris would of paid who he owed $$$ to this would of never came out. Sick stuff....


Was thinking the same thing. The honorable thing to do would have been to report it WHEN it occurred. Then there would be no questions on the statutes. It may have cost him his job, but it didn't look like a cushy gig the way he was talked to and how's that job working out for him now? I really don't think the camera guy lost sleep, it was revenge. On the flip side CB just had to do the right thing and it wouldn't have been an issue.

I had a decision to make back in Dec 2004 with a client I'd had since 1999, my biggest client up to that point and maybe still. It wasn't easy but doing the right thing paid off in spades over time. It was rough for about a year but I slept well.

I've never been a super fan of his but refrained from totally bashing him, but this video is pretty bad.

My relationship with the Lord is the most important thing in my life, but I came to a decision about 3-4 years ago not to do business with people who had a fish on their business card or used Christianity as a business tool. I don't end my business emails with have a blessed day anymore either. I've only been super-screwed twice and both basically had the attitude of "I'm about to screw you but you have to forgive me since we're both Christians."


----------



## Billy H

Surprised at how many here actually watch TV hunting shows. I liken them to TV evangelist. Put on a big front all the while doing whatever they have to do to stack up money, no matter how unethical. Maybe I’m showing my age but hunting was much more fun before it became an “Industry”. IMHO TV hunting celebrities have done more damage to our sport than all the anti hunting groups combined. But it’s quite obvious just from reading here that they will always have thier flock of sheep worshipping them as they continue to degrade the sport we all love so much.


----------



## lunghit

APAsuphan said:


> Crap now we won't get to see him fling arrows at 110 yards at deer anymore


This always bothers me. The industry turned many bowhunters into snipers and probably the reason for many of the the "can't find my deer" threads. I wish this would go back to a 30-40 yard sport. 

I can't believe he was not happy with the first deer. Some people go their whole life and never lay eyes on a deer that big.


----------



## jmclfrsh

I sure hope he gets busted. He is a POS anyway. Besides the obvious poaching, he should have never shot at that second deer IMO the way it was facing. 

Guys like that have no respect nor ethics, and if he gets bit by a big ‘ol rattler in the woods someday and never makes it out, well, that’s life. What goes around comes around.


----------



## Lazarus

Waiting patiently for BowJunky to start a new series following (stroking) CB. :embara:


----------



## kda082

The video with him belittling the camera man show that he is exactly the kind of tool that he comes across as. Regardless of the legal outcome I hope I never see his face on a tv show again.


----------



## rodney482

biddz7x said:


> lee did not poach a deer. He had a valid antlered tag and tug him with the wrong tag. It got flagged when he reported it as your supposed to. Just a mistake on his end as putting the wrong tag on it.


He 100% did not have a tag and purchased it after the harvest.
Info came straight from IDNR.


----------



## rodney482

Huntinsker said:


> Read from my quote above. The statute of limitations may not apply here.


I can see it going federal by transporting it across state lines.


----------



## DV1

DMAX-HD said:


> Maybe Ohiobooners is really Chris Bracket? Just say'n...
> 
> 
> :awkward:
> 
> In for the rest of the saga.


LOL. Was just thinking about him yesterday. I was hunting SE Ohio and saw a guy who looked familiar in a hotel there. Went back to the OG thread to look at pics of him and if it wasn't OB, it was his twin


----------



## Bobman

Billy H said:


> Surprised at how many here actually watch TV hunting shows. I liken them to TV evangelist. Put on a big front all the while doing whatever they have to do to stack up money, no matter how unethical. Maybe I’m showing my age but hunting was much more fun before it became an “Industry”. IMHO TV hunting celebrities have done more damage to our sport than all the anti hunting groups combined. But it’s quite obvious just from reading here that they will always have thier flock of sheep worshipping them as they continue to degrade the sport we all love so much.


I agree 100 percent the commercialization of hunting is horrible and has also really damaged access for kids who cannot afford the leasing that has spread across the country.

When anyone starts telling you what a great Christian they are grab you wife, kids and wallet.


----------



## nicko

bambikiller said:


> Here yea go it's public https://www.facebook.com/dan.coffman.188/posts/2075652079322835
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Complete tool. Talks about Jesus Christ and God and acts like this.


----------



## dbierman

bhutso said:


> And we buy their stuff and pay for the pouching trips and the fine
> 
> It's sad


I don't.

I don't buy any of the crap on TV.

The incessant commercials have stopped me from watching just about all these shows.

Guy to your nearest hunting/fishing store and buy what works for you, not them.


----------



## blazinsoles

dbierman said:


> I don't.
> 
> I don't buy any of the crap on TV.
> 
> The incessant commercials have stopped me from watching just about all these shows.


Truth!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohegan

Billy H said:


> Surprised at how many here actually watch TV hunting shows. I liken them to TV evangelist. Put on a big front all the while doing whatever they have to do to stack up money, no matter how unethical. Maybe I’m showing my age but hunting was much more fun before it became an “Industry”. IMHO TV hunting celebrities have done more damage to our sport than all the anti hunting groups combined. But it’s quite obvious just from reading here that they will always have thier flock of sheep worshipping them as they continue to degrade the sport we all love so much.



^^^Yep^^^


----------



## optimal_max

Burtle said:


> I don't care what anyone says. - *The individual who filmed the two deer getting shot in Indiana is just as guilty*. Anyone else who has known about this illegal act since the day it happened is just as guilty as well.
> 
> 
> Everything has been released for one reason.....$$$$$$$$$$$$
> 
> *Money is the root of all evil*. If Chris would of paid who he owed $$$ to this would of never came out. Sick stuff....



Not how our justice system works. You see someone speeding on the highway and don't report it, you are just as guilty? I think not.

And it's the "LOVE of money is the root of all evil." Look it up.


----------



## tackscall

rodney482 said:


> He 100% did not have a tag and purchased it after the harvest.
> Info came straight from IDNR.


That was my understanding. And he gets a complete pass because he’s a nice guy?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bhutso

kscumminsdriver said:


> Spook Spann has multiple wildlife violations yet is still in the industry... CB will undoubtedly float back from the bottom of the sewage tank which is a sad indictment on the hunting 'industry'...
> 
> I will be interested to see some of the non-big name industry response with the likes of BowJunky (Big GP) who gave CB a platform and then came to bat for him on FB... The Working Class Bowhunter podcast guys have had Chip City on so that would be a nice guest to get back plus they're pretty staunch anti-poaching dudes and elite fanboys...
> 
> Here's a wildcard... I think we were led to believe the TOG/Elite were doing a documentary style film about CB doing the ASA.... presuming that TOG drops CB, certainly they aren't going to produce/release the film with CB as the focal point if they release a film at all now?


I can't speak for the others but I asked Bowjunky this exact question
Here is GP's response. It really aggravated me when they gave him so much coverage for finishing next to last and Greg went to bat for him on Facebook. They are at least smart enough to know when to cut bait and run


----------



## Atchison

Glad to see his sponsors dropping him, anyone have a link to the landowner video? Still haven't been able to find that.


----------



## ArkDeerSlayer

Interesting


----------



## nrlombar

Wondering what TOG is waiting for to dump him. Even though he hasn't been charged with poaching, talking to his camera man like that would be enough for me. I hope they are just dotting i's and crossing t's to cover themselves before cutting ties but would be nice for the outdoor brands to band together and have a zero tolerance policy when it comes to issues like poaching. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## nrlombar

ArkDeerSlayer said:


> Interesting


If this is true maybe CB's old sponsors who cut him loose can pay for this guys attorney with the money they just freed up. Would be some good PR out of this for them. Help out the whistle blower. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Widgeon84

Never herd of this guy til yesterday, but who is he sponsored by so I can avoid buying any of their products.


----------



## ppkaprince98

Did Chris and Chip city (Chris' camera man) break up? Did Chip throw him under the bus with that video? How did all this come out?


----------



## ArkDeerSlayer

nrlombar said:


> If this is true maybe CB's old sponsors who cut him loose can pay for this guys attorney with the money they just freed up. Would be some good PR out of this for them. Help out the whistle blower.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


No doubt.

I also seem to remember a situation where CB allegedly gave away an all expenses paid hunt to a veteran and never made good on it. I seem to remember posts on several Facebook groups about it last year.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtech2

Nate W said:


> He blocked me or just deleted his Facebook page. Can anyone else still see it?


His fear no evil page is down too


----------



## NYyotekiller

ppkaprince98 said:


> Did Chris and Chip city (Chris' camera man) break up? Did Chip throw him under the bus with that video? How did all this come out?


Word is on the street that Chris owed Chip City money either before, or after their breakup and Chris wasn't planning on paying him back, so Chip made the video hit the interweb. Somebody correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## ArkDeerSlayer

ArkDeerSlayer said:


> No doubt.
> 
> I also seem to remember a situation where CB allegedly gave away an all expenses paid hunt to a veteran and never made good on it. I seem to remember posts on several Facebook groups about it last year.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


Found it

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10208229653957684&id=1192585917

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

If these details are true and it’s not some vendetta between hunter and landowner, Brackett can kiss [emoji182] his ass goodbye !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bambikiller

bhutso said:


> I can't speak for the others but I asked Bowjunky this exact question
> Here is GP's response. It really aggravated me when they gave him so much coverage for finishing next to last and Greg went to bat for him on Facebook. They are at least smart enough to know when to cut bait and run
> View attachment 6300187
> View attachment 6300189


Greg Poole is the man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrlombar

ArkDeerSlayer said:


> Found it
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10208229653957684&id=1192585917
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


Link no longer works...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Passing Through

What makes me the most mad is right after shooting the big 8 he clearly says "Cut the camera, big 170s out there."

He knew full well what he was doing was illegal.


----------



## ArkDeerSlayer

nrlombar said:


> Link no longer works...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Here









Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Early Ice

Who really gives a chit what happens to Brackett. I'm concerned more about those two beautiful giants he shot. Too bad a scum bag got to shoot them and with a gun. Getting revenge again on the big bucks that outsmarted the bow hunters all year. I hate gun kills, way too easy. CB is a tool anyway, he needs 60 yard shots at bucks with the bow and kills two pigs in 5 minutes with a ML. GREEDY


----------



## NCBuckNBass

I find the fact that he has hundreds of thousands of social media followers pretty scary.


----------



## Outsider

Said thing is a lot of celebrities or businesses use religion to attract customers and fans. They always brag how Christian they are but in real life they never held a bible in their hands.


----------



## KYBowhunter

rodney482 said:


> He 100% did not have a tag and purchased it after the harvest.
> Info came straight from IDNR.


I couldn't find anything that said he bought the tag after. He was fined $100. I would think if he bought the tag after the penalty would have been greater.


----------



## ppkaprince98

NYyotekiller said:


> Word is on the street that Chris owed Chip City money either before, or after their breakup and Chris wasn't planning on paying him back, so Chip made the video hit the interweb. Somebody correct me if I'm wrong.


Oh damn. Karma is a bee-otch!!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

KYBowhunter said:


> I couldn't find anything that said he bought the tag after. He was fined $100. I would think if he bought the tag after the penalty would have been greater.


Rodney is correct tag was purchased after the fact


----------



## vonfoust

Billy H said:


> Surprised at how many here actually watch TV hunting shows. I liken them to TV evangelist. Put on a big front all the while doing whatever they have to do to stack up money, no matter how unethical. Maybe I’m showing my age but hunting was much more fun before it became an “Industry”. IMHO TV hunting celebrities have done more damage to our sport than all the anti hunting groups combined. But it’s quite obvious just from reading here that they will always have thier flock of sheep worshipping them as they continue to degrade the sport we all love so much.


Agreed. Why would a grown man 'follow' another grown man's 'hunting career'? (I now have an image in my mind of someone watching a hunting show while wearing a 'hunting jersey', camo with 'Brackett' written on the back like an NFL jersey. I don't get a grown man wearing another grown man's jersey either but that's another topic.) I saw 3 minutes of this show, that was enough to tell me Chris Brackett is a jerk. I keep turning on outdoor shows hoping that one of them will be at least ok. Never really happens. The problem is that there is now a 'hunting industry' that employs 'professional hunters'. 
I would love to hear what my Grandfather thought of that.


----------



## seiowabow

vonfoust said:


> Agreed. Why would a grown man 'follow' another grown man's 'hunting career'? (I now have an image in my mind of someone watching a hunting show while wearing a 'hunting jersey', camo with 'Brackett' written on the back like an NFL jersey. I don't get a grown man wearing another grown man's jersey either but that's another topic.) I saw 3 minutes of this show, that was enough to tell me Chris Brackett is a jerk. I keep turning on outdoor shows hoping that one of them will be at least ok. Never really happens. The problem is that there is now a 'hunting industry' that employs 'professional hunters'.
> I would love to hear what my Grandfather thought of that.


Totally agree. Stop watching the crap and giving these idiots a platform. When it's about money, I'm sure they all would do similar things to get the footage needed.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kletos

Outsider said:


> Said thing is a lot of celebrities or businesses use religion to attract customers and fans. They always brag how Christian they are but in real life they never held a bible in their hands.


Yes, many wolves in sheep's clothing. Always have been. Doesn't matter if it's gaining access to children or big deer, people will go where they think they can take advantage of people and situations. It's not just a 'Christian' thing, either. How many teachers have made headlines in recent years? Fame is MUCH more important than character in our current generation. But something else I've noticed is that an awful lot of people today loudly throw stones while living in very large glass houses themselves.


----------



## jmann28

Now that we know who the attorney is representing this douche of human, should we all start blowing up the phones at his office? I think he'd appreciate a few hundred phone calls for the next couple days?


----------



## fap1800

vonfoust said:


> Agreed. Why would a grown man 'follow' another grown man's 'hunting career'? (I now have an image in my mind of someone watching a hunting show while wearing a 'hunting jersey', camo with 'Brackett' written on the back like an NFL jersey. I don't get a grown man wearing another grown man's jersey either but that's another topic.) I saw 3 minutes of this show, that was enough to tell me Chris Brackett is a jerk. I keep turning on outdoor shows hoping that one of them will be at least ok. Never really happens. The problem is that there is now a 'hunting industry' that employs 'professional hunters'.
> I would love to hear what my Grandfather thought of that.


95% of hunting content on TV or Youtube is garbage, but there are a few good ones out there. Rinella and Newberg do it right as well as a couple Youtube channels. Born and Raised and Elk101 come to mind.


----------



## meatman




----------



## Khal_Hasselhoff

You can provide your feedback to Outdoor Channel here:

http://outdoorchannel.com/showfeedback.aspx

Why hasn't Mossy Oak dropped him yet? Anyone have an email contact for Mossy Oak?


----------



## M.Magis

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Rodney is correct tag was purchased after the fact


According to....? Just saying you read it on the internet isn't a source. Killing a deer without a tag is classified as poaching. The DNR specifically said it wasn't a poaching incident.


----------



## M.Magis

Khal_Hasselhoff said:


> Why hasn't Mossy Oak dropped him yet? Anyone have an email contact for Mossy Oak?


Maybe because it all just started yesterday? Most people don't spend all day on the internet.


----------



## JMart294

Booyah


----------



## GoosepondMonstr

Pretty sure Mossy Oak was the first to drop him.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

M.Magis said:


> Maybe because it all just started yesterday? Most people don't spend all day on the internet.


Mossy oak dropped him yesterday


----------



## MISSION X3

Totally agree that CB is a jerk. Can't stand him. He clearly acts like he got the first deer. Then shoots a second, which I understand is poaching. What I don't understand is everyone is saying he says "cut the camera" when he sees the second deer. Sounds to me like he says get the camera. The camera man obviously moves himself and the camera to the other window. It even looks like CB moves over to give him room. Then you her CB ask camera man if he has good light about 10 seconds before the second shot. Just what I heard. Not that it makes a difference. I personally hope he looses everything he has got from hunting based on the shot he took on the second deer alone. What an A-hole!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Meat

This guys world is crashing down around him because of a deer! I can't believe what people will do for a set of antlers! 

Meat


----------



## bowtech2

I just contacted mossy oak they terminating their sponsorship with Chris brackett. They will have statement later today.


----------



## bowtech2

Meat said:


> This guys world is crashing down around him because of a deer! I can't believe what people will do for a set of antlers!
> 
> Meat


you are so right


----------



## maxx98

Is the video just junk because it has been processed or downloaded so many times. I can get better footage from a 1000 canon G20. 

Say what you want about the camera man but if I am in the blind with him and he shoots the first deer there is no way I sit and video and watch him shoot the second deer. I cut the video and tell him it's illegal. 

I have taken some verbal criticism in my life and I am ok with most of it but there is no one that I would let talk to me like that. That dude would have eaten a fist quickly in that blind if he came off on me like that. His facepaint would have been red. 

The guy has always been a tool. This doesn't mean to dog on all the TV guys out there. I still like Randy Newberg. If you listen to his podcast he doesn't do more bowhunts because that isn't what the sponsors want which I get he still has to operate a business. I like Meateater a lot. I think Steven is a stand up guy. I listen to Dudleys podcast. He is sincere and the dude is a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## mathews8pt

bowtech2 said:


> I just contacted mossy oak they terminating their sponsorship with Chris brackett. They will have statement later today.


Im not trying to aim this question at you only, but why do you feel the need to contact his sponsor a day after this comes out? Is it your business who is sponsored by who? You pretty much know what they are going to say, and big business works slow so give them a chance to catch up to some facts. Blows me away to see people messaging businesses less then 24 hours after some news is released. 

I agree 100% that Chris is a piece of [email protected]#t and he doesnt deserve to have any TV show or the ability to influence other "hunters" if you want to call him that. Total Dbag and has been for years.


----------



## Pope & Young 24

Too many people start out producing hunting shows for the love of hunting, then the spotlight gets too bright for them. They feel the need to always shoot bigger and better deer, no matter what. I don't know Chris Brackett on a personal level, but I'm hoping this dude 1. pays for what he did and 2. is seriously remorseful. I shot a 158" buck last year in late October. My wife still had a tag so I purchased a fall turkey tag and wanted to shoot a fall gobbler with my bow. Wouldn't you know on November 6 I had a mid-160s 10 point cruise through at 32 yards. I wasn't even tempted to pick up my bow, but I know there are a lot of people who would have drilled that deer and had the wife tag it. I'm not telling this story to make myself sound better than anyone else. I'm just hoping this one bad apple doesn't spoil the whole bunch in the hunting community. I hate poachers!!!!


----------



## PassinThrough24

So Mossy Oak and Bloodline dropped him. Anyone have a list of sponsor's that still have not?


----------



## palmatedbuck04

mathews8pt said:


> Im not trying to aim this question at you only, but why do you feel the need to contact his sponsor a day after this comes out? Is it your business who is sponsored by who? You pretty much know what they are going to say, and big business works slow so give them a chance to catch up to some facts. Blows me away to see people messaging businesses less then 24 hours after some news is released.
> 
> I agree 100% that Chris is a piece of [email protected]#t and he doesnt deserve to have any TV show or the ability to influence other "hunters" if you want to call him that. Total Dbag and has been for years.


Agreed i got better things to do besides chase around CB's sponsor like a tattle tale,maybe when he is done he can get a razor blade out and start taking all the stickers off his truck windows


----------



## ArkDeerSlayer

Khal_Hasselhoff said:


> You can provide your feedback to Outdoor Channel here:
> 
> http://outdoorchannel.com/showfeedback.aspx
> 
> Why hasn't Mossy Oak dropped him yet? Anyone have an email contact for Mossy Oak?


They have









Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

PassinThrough24 said:


> So Mossy Oak and Bloodline dropped him. Anyone have a list of sponsor's that still have not?


Dude this came out yesterday afternoon! Any reputable company is gonna investigate things before a knee jerk reaction relax


----------



## bhutso

mathews8pt said:


> Im not trying to aim this question at you only, but why do you feel the need to contact his sponsor a day after this comes out? Is it your business who is sponsored by who? You pretty much know what they are going to say, and big business works slow so give them a chance to catch up to some facts. Blows me away to see people messaging businesses less then 24 hours after some news is released.
> 
> I agree 100% that Chris is a piece of [email protected]#t and he doesnt deserve to have any TV show or the ability to influence other "hunters" if you want to call him that. Total Dbag and has been for years.


People contact them because we are there customers 
I have no doubt the massive amount of feedback his sponsors have received plays a part in the process.

Just so happens the very qualitys you mentioned about brackett have caused this response from a lot of people. Many were just looking for a chance to jump on him (guilty). Because of the way he is and the interaction many have had with him.

If you are going to be an a-hole to everyone you meet and everyone on the internet everyday you better make sure you do things right, or that no one knows who you are


You can call it being a tattle tail if you want
I call it looking out for our sport 

We can't stand behind companies who stand behind this behavior


----------



## Idaho_Brad

Did the landowner just find out?


Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bghunter7311

everyone makes mistakes


----------



## Khal_Hasselhoff

Pope & Young 24 said:


> Too many people start out producing hunting shows for the love of hunting, then the spotlight gets too bright for them. They feel the need to always shoot bigger and better deer, no matter what. I don't know Chris Brackett on a personal level, but I'm hoping this dude 1. pays for what he did and 2. is seriously remorseful. I shot a 158" buck last year in late October. My wife still had a tag so I purchased a fall turkey tag and wanted to shoot a fall gobbler with my bow. Wouldn't you know on November 6 I had a mid-160s 10 point cruise through at 32 yards. I wasn't even tempted to pick up my bow, but I know there are a lot of people who would have drilled that deer and had the wife tag it. I'm not telling this story to make myself sound better than anyone else. I'm just hoping this one bad apple doesn't spoil the whole bunch in the hunting community. I hate poachers!!!!


This is why I really enjoy "The Hunting Public" on youtube. Their show is about _the hunt_, not the kill. Majority of their episodes that are of them hunting don't result in kills, it's just a peek into their process, something I enjoy far more than a Hunting Evangelist killing a monster animal everyshow that they paid for or was handed to them on a silver platter.


----------



## KYBowhunter

M.Magis said:


> According to....? Just saying you read it on the internet isn't a source. Killing a deer without a tag is classified as poaching. The DNR specifically said it wasn't a poaching incident.


The only thing I could find on him not having a tag was a thread on here. Rodney said he saw a pic of the ticket and it said tag was bought after he shot the deer. However no one could prove the pic was altered. If there was a different thread about it I couldn't find it. Dude paid $100 fine and no loss of hunting privileges. I just don't see any evidence he bought the tag after.


----------



## Dextee

The reality is all of the sponsors are probably quite aware of the Ego that CB has. I bet there is more than one that has a love/hate relationship with him. Now they can jump ship.


----------



## ppkaprince98

Meat said:


> This guys world is crashing down around him because of a deer! I can't believe what people will do for a set of antlers!
> 
> Meat


Actually because of 2 deer. haha


----------



## ppkaprince98

Mods, please change the title of this thread to say "Is Chris Brackett Struggling"!!


----------



## meatman

ppkaprince98 said:


> Mods, please change the title of this thread to say "Is Chris Brackett Struggling"!!


This is hilarious hahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## ArkDeerSlayer

bghunter7311 said:


> everyone makes mistakes


Yep









Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bhutso

ppkaprince98 said:


> Mods, please change the title of this thread to say "Is Chris Brackett Struggling"!!


lol


----------



## Huntinsker

rodney482 said:


> I can see it going federal by transporting it across state lines.


That's a good point. I didn't think of that.


----------



## dublelung1

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Agreed i got better things to do besides chase around CB's sponsor like a tattle tale,maybe when he is done he can get a razor blade out and start taking all the stickers off his truck windows


Be quicker to just buy a new truck! :embara:

It should be interesting for him at SHOT and ATA shows this year. lol


----------



## PassinThrough24

palmatedbuck04 said:


> PassinThrough24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Mossy Oak and Bloodline dropped him. Anyone have a list of sponsor's that still have not?
> 
> 
> 
> Dude this came out yesterday afternoon! Any reputable company is gonna investigate things before a knee jerk reaction relax
Click to expand...

So Mossy oak and Bloodline are not reputable?


----------



## Meat

ArkDeerSlayer said:


> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


You win! That is priceless!


----------



## PassinThrough24

Dextee said:


> The reality is all of the sponsors are probably quite aware of the Ego that CB has. I bet there is more than one that has a love/hate relationship with him. Now they can jump ship.


It will be interesting to see if any of them continue to back him.


----------



## Elknutz_1

I kinda liked some of his viewer challenge shots on AA but he always seemed like a 17 yr old with severe adhd trapped in a 40 yr old's body?

Why would anyone cuss out a cameraman like that - I mean you are on camera! And in these PC correct times only a "mentally challenged DB" would call someone "mentally challenged" - wait... scratch that:mg:


----------



## BSmith12

Itll be interesting to see his excuse. I’m glad GP isn’t defending him.


----------



## Early Ice

hahah


----------



## palmatedbuck04

PassinThrough24 said:


> So Mossy oak and Bloodline are not reputable?


Have no idea what Bloodline is never heard of it what is it clothing,broadheads,safety harness??


----------



## BSmith12

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I like Meat

One thing I know for sure (I just got off the Phone with them)... is that the Indiana DNR Law Enforcement / Conservation Officers are aware of this and are looking into the allegations ... they want to interview the cameraman and landowner as part of the investigation... that may take some time .... whether a case can be made, is another question ...


----------



## GVDocHoliday

Baaahhhaaaaa


----------



## Dextee

GVDocHoliday said:


> Baaahhhaaaaa


LOL hhahahaha


----------



## geriggs

@$$HOLE!!!! pure and simple. It would have been a brawl in that ground blind he talked to me like that.


----------



## escout402

ArkDeerSlayer said:


> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk





Meat said:


> You win! That is priceless!


Wow, we are at the point in this thread where someone posts something that was posted 12 pages ago and he wins.


----------



## HamSolo

BSmith12 said:


> View attachment 6300445
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where are these conversations coming from?


----------



## BigDeer

I didn't go through all the pages, is there a current link that works? Curious to see this.


----------



## BSmith12

HamSolo said:


> Where are these conversations coming from?


Its comments on one of Greg Pooles old post on facebook. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HamSolo

BSmith12 said:


> Its comments on one of Greg Pooles old post on facebook.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Old posts from when...are the comments in relation to this specific event?


----------



## BSmith12

HamSolo said:


> Old posts from when...are the comments in relation to this specific event?


From August but someone commented a post on it today asking Greg if he still supports him or something. The comments I posted are from today and about the situation. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRiverBottom

Nothing brings out the self-righteous school girls like a celebrity fall from grace. Y'all should have a march or protest or something. I was triggered when I heard all that cussin'. LOL


----------



## Huntinsker

HamSolo said:


> Old posts from when...are the comments in relation to this specific event?


The way I take it is that they are new comments on an old post that may have had something to do with the 2nd buck he shot. Just a guess though.


----------



## PassinThrough24

palmatedbuck04 said:


> PassinThrough24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Mossy oak and Bloodline are not reputable?
> 
> 
> 
> Have no idea what Bloodline is never heard of it what is it clothing,broadheads,safety harness??
> 
> My bad *BloodSport. In the end it will be interesting to see who drops or who backs him. Regardsless, was never a fan of the guy.
Click to expand...


----------



## bghunter7311

strike while the iron is hot I bet you could get a deal now for your event or store opening. My stock investment strategy is buy after bad news lol.

CALL US TO BOOK
Want to book Chris Brackett or one of his FNE Warriors for a special event, speaking arrangement or store opening? Contact us today! 309.369.5614


----------



## DV1

sapper1 said:


> I would bet good money that this happens a lot within the "TV Hunting" industry.


Probably, and that might be why the camera man kept it under wraps...if you want to keep a job video taping hunts, you have to be able to keep some secrets. I'm betting he wanted to keep working in the industry and something finally happened where it no longer became necessary to keep the video hidden.


----------



## Meat

escout402 said:


> Wow, we are at the point in this thread where someone posts something that was posted 12 pages ago and he wins.


Well, someone has had a bad day if my post hit a nerve! Calm down, figure of speech! Just FYI, there was no competition, so you are still a winner too!


----------



## bhutso

TheRiverBottom said:


> Nothing brings out the self-righteous school girls like a celebrity fall from grace. Y'all should have a march or protest or something. I was triggered when I heard all that cussin'. LOL


You are one of the biggest turds 
In a punch bowl full of turds 

That's all


----------



## 40YardKev

This may have been said already, but the ironic part in all of this is Chris Brackett would have received more credit/admiration for making the right call and not shooting that buck, than he did for shooting that deer. And now that it has all came to light the true story behind how it all went down, it really makes him look bad. The thing that really stands out to me, as I did watch the entire 11 minute video...#1 about the 7:30 min mark after he shoots the 8pt he says "cut the camera, the big 170 is out here". It was a complete and total nonchalant shift. It truly makes you wonder how many times he has done this with not just deer but any game animal he is after.


----------



## TheRiverBottom

bhutso said:


> You are one of the biggest turds
> In a punch bowl full of turds
> 
> That's all


Aw. Him got triggered. What's up with the name calling. Didn't you read the rules? ADMIN are you going to ban this guy???


----------



## escout402

Meat said:


> Well, someone has had a bad day if my post hit a nerve! Calm down, figure of speech! Just FYI, there was no competition, so you are still a winner too!


I didn't post it, someone else did, but these threads crack me up because nobody takes the time to read them, they just tack stuff on the end so they go on and on for dozens of pages...


----------



## bhutso

TheRiverBottom said:


> Aw. Him got triggered. What's up with the name calling. Didn't you read the rules? ADMIN are you going to ban this guy???


lol, you only troll posts looking for something to disagree with 

You said I was triggered and then called for the mods

You always make yourself look dumb 
Glad I could help out even though you don't need it


----------



## Spider bow

That guys phohawk is too much. Looks like he hunts for a bottle of moose every morning. Wow. Never even heard of him till today. Is he representing the lgbt hunting community with that hair and makeup?


----------



## palmatedbuck04

bhutso said:


> lol, you only troll posts looking for something to disagree with
> 
> You said I was triggered and then called for the mods
> 
> You always make yourself look dumb
> Glad I could help out even though you don't need it


Agreed


----------



## IndianaArcher7

Is the video from the FNE show where he killed the unicorn buck on the net anywhere? I’m curious how he cut it up to make it a production. Or does anyone remember watching the show that could shed some light? Was the 8 pt even mentioned or showed on video? Any terrible post shot b roll? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRiverBottom

bhutso said:


> lol, you only troll posts looking for something to disagree with
> 
> You said I was triggered and then called for the mods
> 
> You always make yourself look dumb
> Glad I could help out even though you don't need it


You're just another school girl mad at the equivalent of a hunting Kardashian. Huff and puff and go write some concerned citizen letters to ol' Phohawks sponsors.


----------



## Ohanaman

Just to be clear, Lakosky didn't poach. He simply put the wrong tag on a deer he killed. A mistake for sure but nothing like what CB has done.


----------



## bhutso

IndianaArcher7 said:


> Is the video from the FNE show where he killed the unicorn buck on the net anywhere? I’m curious how he cut it up to make it a production. Or does anyone remember watching the show that could shed some light? Was the 8 pt even mentioned or showed on video? Any terrible post shot b roll?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't been able find it 
But he doesn't give anything away for free 

There's no way an ego maniac like him didn't publish film of him shooting a 170 though 
I would almost guarantee it's out there somewhere


----------



## bhutso

TheRiverBottom said:


> You're just another school girl mad at the equivalent of a hunting Kardashian. Huff and puff and go write some concerned citizen letters to ol' Phohawks sponsors.


You are quickly approaching dale status


----------



## bigbucks170

Ohanaman said:


> Just to be clear, Lakosky didn't poach. He simply put the wrong tag on a deer he killed. A mistake for sure but nothing like what CB has done.


thanks for the facts..were you there or can you point me to wear you found these facts


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Ohanaman said:


> Just to be clear, Lakosky didn't poach. He simply put the wrong tag on a deer he killed. A mistake for sure but nothing like what CB has done.


Sweet first post u must have cirst hand knowledge i assume? A thread about brackett u become a member this month and out of 18 pages of comments u defend Lakosky cmon spill ur guts


----------



## Stick&String96

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Sweet first post u must have cirst hand knowledge i assume? A thread about brackett u become a member this month and out of 18 pages of comments u defend Lakosky cmon spill ur guts


It’s Tiffany!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRiverBottom

Ohanaman said:


> Just to be clear, Lakosky didn't poach. He simply put the wrong tag on a deer he killed. A mistake for sure but nothing like what CB has done.


I think that is a legit distinction. But, I thought the story went that he did not have the correct tag to begin with. It sounds like you're saying he mistakenly put the wrong tag on as if if grab the wrong one from his pocket? I'm not sure what the real story is because I don't pay much attention to TV hunters.


----------



## bghunter7311

This is not defending Bracket but on a side note AT calls pretty much everything not by the letter of the law poaching. Field dress a deer before tagging=poaching shoot a deer when you can clearly see but did not verify if you are plus or minus 1 min legal shooting light = poaching etc etc etc


----------



## ArkDeerSlayer

Stick&String96 said:


> It’s Tiffany!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gary Levox won't be far behind!

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bambikiller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ohanaman

This is not true. I remember reading the story last Feb. The deer was simply tagged wrong and that was his citation. You can look it up.


----------



## bambikiller

Ohanaman said:


> This is not true. I remember reading the story last Feb. The deer was simply tagged wrong and that was his citation. You can look it up.


Lmao your thinking of the wrong guy bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KYBowhunter

IndianaArcher7 said:


> Is the video from the FNE show where he killed the unicorn buck on the net anywhere? I’m curious how he cut it up to make it a production. Or does anyone remember watching the show that could shed some light? Was the 8 pt even mentioned or showed on video? Any terrible post shot b roll?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I tried to find it but couldn't. I did find an episode list that showed it was Season 4, Episode 9 titled Legend of the Unicorn Buck. Just couldn't find a video of the actual show.


----------



## Xlr8n

bigbucks170 said:


> thanks for the facts..were you there or can you point me to wear you found these facts


Don't have a dog in the fight, but according to Iowa DNR, Lee didn't poach: 

http://www.wideopenspaces.com/lee-lakosky-receives-hunting-citation/

The Iowa DNR shared this statement on Facebook,

“*It was a standard ticket and court costs*, and we generally don’t issue news releases for those. *In the case of larger issues like poaching*, habitual violators, or criminal charges that have been handed down by a court, we will generally issue a news release.”


----------



## tpriest

He has spoke of this on his FB page now...for what it's worth...


----------



## incutrav

tpriest said:


> He has spoke of this on his FB page now...for what it's worth...
> View attachment 6300541


Thats about of solid of response to the situation that I could imagine.


----------



## Ohanaman

I don't have first hand knowledge. I remember reading it last winter. Sorry I only discovered this forum today! And thanks for the warm welcome to the forum!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

tpriest said:


> He has spoke of this on his FB page now...for what it's worth...
> View attachment 6300541


Eff him dont believe any of that bullchit he typed,id rather he just go away and say nothing at all


----------



## bigbucks170

Ohanaman said:


> I don't have first hand knowledge. I remember reading it last winter. Sorry I only discovered this forum today! And thanks for the warm welcome to the forum!


yeah someone posted a link to a DNR statement ..I trust the DNR they don't play at all...Great first post ..welcome to AT


----------



## Huntinsker

tpriest said:


> He has spoke of this on his FB page now...for what it's worth...
> View attachment 6300541


You'll have to forgive me if I don't 100% believe he actually feels that way. He used religion to pull the wool over people's eyes for a long time and it "feels" like he's using it again. The only thing I believe from that post is that he was wrong, he will face consequences and that he treated people "wrongly" haha.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Ohanaman said:


> I don't have first hand knowledge. I remember reading it last winter. Sorry I only discovered this forum today! And thanks for the warm welcome to the forum!


Found this forum today,go to the Brackett thread out of 400+ posts u find 2 about Lee and thats the road u go down and its all a coincedence riiiigggghhht,welcome to AT


----------



## SilentElk

Anyone who believes he really means that is a fool. He is only saying that as an act of desperation and garner sympathy. Said part is some people will still forgive him and feel bad. Sucker born every minute. If he did, he would have came forward and said it a long time ago. Once a Dbag, always a Dbag. this guy is one to the core.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Huntinsker said:


> You'll have to forgive me if I don't 100% believe he actually feels that way. He used religion to pull the wool over people's eyes for a long time and it "feels" like he's using it again. The only thing I believe from that post is that he was wrong, he will face consequences and that he treated people "wrongly" haha.


Bingo


----------



## Dextee

tpriest said:


> He has spoke of this on his FB page now...for what it's worth...
> View attachment 6300541


Bwhah. Classic response. I love when all these people start trying to fix their purposeful & deliberate acts by talking about Jesus Christ. This guy has been in my neck of the woods from day one. Tool then. Tool now, and will be a Tool after all of this over. He's NEVER changed. Not one single moment.


----------



## Ohanaman

I found the write up I had read. I can't link it but you can probably look it up.
wideopenspaces.com/lee-lakosky-receives-hunting-citation


----------



## bghunter7311

tpriest said:


> He has spoke of this on his FB page now...for what it's worth...
> View attachment 6300541


I forgive him!


----------



## bigbucks170

bghunter7311 said:


> I forgive him!


he's looking for a new Camera guy ..if you can control your breathing around him , you should apply


----------



## hooiserarcher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ohanaman

Not really sure why I feel I have to justify my first post to a absolute jerk like you but here you go. I saw a link come across my FB account, followed it to this site. I knew nothing about the CB deal so I've spent at least an hour catching up. I saw the comment about Lakosky and remember reading about it before. I registered and commented on something I already read about. I'm simply not crazy about people jumping to conclusions. Sorry if me joining in a discussion bothered you. I frankly enjoy watching some shows about deer hunting. I like the Crush, Drury's and a few others. Not CB's. I didn't even know who he was until I saw a picture of him on this thread.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Ohanaman said:


> Not really sure why I feel I have to justify my first post to a absolute jerk like you but here you go. I saw a link come across my FB account, followed it to this site. I knew nothing about the CB deal so I've spent at least an hour catching up. I saw the comment about Lakosky and remember reading about it before. I registered and commented on something I already read about. I'm simply not crazy about people jumping to conclusions. Sorry if me joining in a discussion bothered you. I frankly enjoy watching some shows about deer hunting. I like the Crush, Drury's and a few others. Not CB's. I didn't even know who he was until I saw a picture of him on this thread.


Since you are new might want to check the rules name calling is an infraction that can cause a ban


----------



## Ohanaman

Looks like you beat me to it. I don't have a dog in the fight either but you're not allowed to post the truth when others are jumping on the bandwagon of guilt.


----------



## OxMan80

Did he poach? No. Did he break the law on camera? Yes. Now he's going to try to hide behind Jesus to save himself. Bottom line I care less about him giving the farmer lip than the fact he's just a immoral hunter. I'm not going to support any company that backs up this D-bag. He shot 2 deer, and basically let them both rot. He left the 8pt lying there, and let the 10pt rot so he could take more pictures with it for his sponsors. Then he lied about it like nothing happened for a year until he got busted...and now he's real sorry. I personally don't believe in sorry. Sorry is for where your backing up your truck and run over your kids big wheel in the driveway because you didn't see it. 

Sorry does not cover anything you do on purpose. So Jesus might forgive him but I hope his sponsors throw him under the bus. He can be sorry when he's working at McDonalds for a living instead of hunting.


----------



## M.Magis

Ohanaman said:


> Not really sure why I feel I have to justify my first post to a absolute jerk like you but here you go. I saw a link come across my FB account, followed it to this site. I knew nothing about the CB deal so I've spent at least an hour catching up. I saw the comment about Lakosky and remember reading about it before. I registered and commented on something I already read about. I'm simply not crazy about people jumping to conclusions. Sorry if me joining in a discussion bothered you. I frankly enjoy watching some shows about deer hunting. I like the Crush, Drury's and a few others. Not CB's. I didn't even know who he was until I saw a picture of him on this thread.


You don't have to justify anything to him. He's one of the MANY resident trolls that for whatever reason, are never dealt with.


----------



## reylamb

OxMan80 said:


> Did he poach? No. Did he break the law on camera? Yes. Now he's going to try to hide behind Jesus to save himself. Bottom line I care less about him giving the farmer lip than the fact he's just a immoral hunter. I'm not going to support any company that backs up this D-bag. He shot 2 deer, and basically let them both rot. He left the 8pt lying there, and let the 10pt rot so he could take more pictures with it for his sponsors. Then he lied about it like nothing happened for a year until he got busted...and now he's real sorry. I personally don't believe in sorry. Sorry is for where your backing up your truck and run over your kids big wheel in the driveway because you didn't see it.
> 
> Sorry does not cover anything you do on purpose. So Jesus might forgive him but I hope his sponsors throw him under the bus. He can be sorry when he's working at McDonalds for a living instead of hunting.


Um....he killed a buck he did not have a tag for.....that is poaching....


----------



## Ohanaman

No worries palmated, I hear your message loud and clear. No room for levelheaded responses here. I'll go back to the place I came from. You are what make forums worthless!


----------



## hooiserarcher

OxMan80 said:


> Did he poach? No. Did he break the law on camera? Yes. Now he's going to try to hide behind Jesus to save himself. Bottom line I care less about him giving the farmer lip than the fact he's just a immoral hunter. I'm not going to support any company that backs up this D-bag. He shot 2 deer, and basically let them both rot. He left the 8pt lying there, and let the 10pt rot so he could take more pictures with it for his sponsors. Then he lied about it like nothing happened for a year until he got busted...and now he's real sorry. I personally don't believe in sorry. Sorry is for where your backing up your truck and run over your kids big wheel in the driveway because you didn't see it.
> 
> Sorry does not cover anything you do on purpose. So Jesus might forgive him but I hope his sponsors throw him under the bus. He can be sorry when he's working at McDonalds for a living instead of hunting.


Absolutely 100% did poach. One buck and one buck only. She was tagged out on the first buck, second was shooting a deer without license, Aka poaching. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArkDeerSlayer

hooiserarcher said:


> Absolutely 100% did poach. One buck and one buck only. She was tagged out on the first buck, second was shooting a deer without license, Aka poaching.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've seen a lot of people on Facebook groups say it isn't poaching. It really makes you wonder how many of them are out doing things they shouldn't...


----------



## TheRiverBottom

The ol' Jesus mea culpa play. Who didn't see that coming. "I done found Jesus"....gimme a break.


----------



## ppkaprince98

Yea Jesus might forgive him, but the Hunting world is small and I doubt he will be hunting soon with any sponsors. But, then again Spoof span and all the other sh*t head celeb hunters on TV somehow always make it back into the limelight and are shooting trophys on TV like nothing happened.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

hooiserarcher said:


> Absolutely 100% did poach. One buck and one buck only. She was tagged out on the first buck, second was shooting a deer without license, Aka poaching.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed Don


----------



## onedawg69

Ohanaman said:


> Not really sure why I feel I have to justify my first post to a absolute jerk like you but here you go. I saw a link come across my FB account, followed it to this site. I knew nothing about the CB deal so I've spent at least an hour catching up. I saw the comment about Lakosky and remember reading about it before. I registered and commented on something I already read about. I'm simply not crazy about people jumping to conclusions. Sorry if me joining in a discussion bothered you. I frankly enjoy watching some shows about deer hunting. I like the Crush, Drury's and a few others. Not CB's. I didn't even know who he was until I saw a picture of him on this thread.


Don't feel you have to justify anything with anyone. People are who they are and you can never change their views no matter how hard you try. Welcome to AT, it is a great site.


----------



## Huntinsker

OxMan80 said:


> Did he poach? No. Did he break the law on camera? Yes. Now he's going to try to hide behind Jesus to save himself. Bottom line I care less about him giving the farmer lip than the fact he's just a immoral hunter. I'm not going to support any company that backs up this D-bag. He shot 2 deer, and basically let them both rot. He left the 8pt lying there, and let the 10pt rot so he could take more pictures with it for his sponsors. Then he lied about it like nothing happened for a year until he got busted...and now he's real sorry. I personally don't believe in sorry. Sorry is for where your backing up your truck and run over your kids big wheel in the driveway because you didn't see it.
> 
> Sorry does not cover anything you do on purpose. So Jesus might forgive him but I hope his sponsors throw him under the bus. He can be sorry when he's working at McDonalds for a living instead of hunting.


Uhh what? He shot a deer and left it to rot without even following the trail. That's poaching. He also, after shooting the first deer, shot a second deer and used the same tag that should have been for the first deer. That means that he shot the second deer with no tag which is also poaching. You're correct that he broke the law on camera but he broke it by poaching.


----------



## BigDeer

Just noticed checking my FB feed on lunch, Waddell just threw his 2 cents out there on this and the hunting industry.


----------



## TheRiverBottom

Ohanaman said:


> No worries palmated, I hear your message loud and clear. No room for levelheaded responses here. I'll go back to the place I came from. You are what make forums worthless!


Agree. He's a big ____.


----------



## ArkDeerSlayer

BigDeer said:


> Just noticed checking my FB feed on lunch, Waddell just threw his 2 cents out there on this and the hunting industry.


Here it is

https://www.facebook.com/officialbonecollector/videos/10156749935129409/


----------



## crawdad

Notice how CB says he has treated people wrongly. "*SINCE THEN* I have met Jesus Christ."

Really? I read on here that he has been playing up the religion angle on TV for a while. Hmmm. Not that I watch the show.

Who is Greg Poole anyway?


----------



## pinski79

cutie pie?


TheRiverBottom said:


> Agree. He's a big ____.


----------



## reylamb

ppkaprince98 said:


> Yea Jesus might forgive him, but the Hunting world is small and I doubt he will be hunting soon with any sponsors. But, then again Spoof span and all the other sh*t head celeb hunters on TV somehow always make it back into the limelight and are shooting trophys on TV like nothing happened.


That didn't work out so well back in the day for Noel Feathers though......


----------



## hooiserarcher

pinski79 said:


> cutie pie?


Stud muffin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hooiserarcher

TheRiverBottom said:


> Agree. He's a big ____.


He is original and blunt, and he can be a real $&@/$ but he is real and I appreciate his opinion. Not everyone can be a social butterfly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxx98

Screw him makes me dislike him more. He covering his tracks and trying to hid behind JC. 

I hope Christains don't take this the wrong way because I know some great ones but some of the people that have wronged me the most have hidden behind the fact that they are Christians. They sit on a pedestal and act like they are better than everyone while they treat people like complete dog poo. 

Am I always the nicest person no I have some bad days but in general I try to treat everyone with respect and fairness until you do something to me that changes the way I respect you.


----------



## Xlr8n

hooiserarcher said:


> sent from my iphone using tapatalk


lol!!


----------



## MNarrow

ArkDeerSlayer said:


> Here it is
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/officialbonecollector/videos/10156749935129409/


Is the camera on a drone or something? The floating camera is driving me nuts.


----------



## TheRiverBottom

hooiserarcher said:


> He is original and blunt, and he can be a real $&@/$ but he is real and I appreciate his opinion. Not everyone can be a social butterfly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amen to that. lol.


----------



## maxxis88

You’d think with all this going on he’d take (sergeant slaughter) down after his name.


----------



## Outsider

tpriest said:


> He has spoke of this on his FB page now...for what it's worth...
> View attachment 6300541


Even that he is my Illinois neighbor. I don't believe he feel that way. I'm pretty sure he found out today that most of his sponsors dropped him and he have to do something. So now he tries to get everyone back by using Jesus name. Nothing new.


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Does anyone who maybe has seen other videos or know some second hand knowledge know if the camera man said anything to him? Try at all to stop him? I didn’t hear him say anything in the video I saw. But maybe on another you could hear him? 

I have no clue about CB or the camera guy so I’m not throwing stones or trying to defend anyone. But i would like to know if cameraman tried to talk sense into him. 

If it was me and one of my buddies tried shooting an extra animal, me and him are having words. Right there. I understand CB was his boss, but still. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

KS-Hoyt-Hunter said:


> Does anyone who maybe has seen other videos or know some second hand knowledge know if the camera man said anything to him? Try at all to stop him? I didn’t hear him say anything in the video I saw. But maybe on another you could hear him?
> 
> I have no clue about CB or the camera guy so I’m not throwing stones or trying to defend anyone. But i would like to know if cameraman tried to talk sense into him.
> 
> If it was me and one of my buddies tried shooting an extra animal, me and him are having words. Right there. I understand CB was his boss, but still.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


By the way he spoke to the camera man in the other video i dont think there is any talking to him


----------



## shooter6687

Well if he really did make a change in his life then it should show in his actions. God can make a change and some people are slow in there growth and some grow fast. God knows what's in his heart and we're only human far from perfect. .. I can't judge anyone not my place. But this also is not good for hunters everywhere and for Believers in Christ. That's a fact not Judgment. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## bghunter7311

ArkDeerSlayer said:


> Here it is
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/officialbonecollector/videos/10156749935129409/


Enjoyed the video by Waddell


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

palmatedbuck04 said:


> By the way he spoke to the camera man in the other video i dont think there is any talking to him


I doubt it either. You can’t stop someone from doing it. Just would’ve been nice to hear someone standing up for what’s right in heat of the moment. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KYBowhunter

Does anyone know when the video with him cussing the camera guy happened?


----------



## BigDeer

Found this on YT, not the best quality but you can see what appears to go down.


----------



## pinski79

a year ago


KYBowhunter said:


> Does anyone know when the video with him cussing the camera guy happened?


----------



## maxx98

bghunter7311 said:


> Enjoyed the video by Waddell


Link doesn't work is there another place it is hosted?


----------



## bhutso

pinski79 said:


> a year ago


So after he found Christ?

Interesting, you wouldn't expect that from his statement


----------



## ppkaprince98

Its on Michael Waddels Bone collector facebook page.


----------



## BigDeer

KYBowhunter said:


> Does anyone know when the video with him cussing the camera guy happened?


http://whackstarhunters.com/chris-brackett-accused-poaching/


----------



## AmishArcher

pinski79 said:


> Sup buddy. You get the truck out this year to take down some deer ?


Baler spear already mounted...


----------



## pinski79

that a boy. hope you have a good season


AmishArcher said:


> Baler spear already mounted...


----------



## pchunterpa

ArkDeerSlayer said:


> Here it is
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/officialbonecollector/videos/10156749935129409/


Thumbs up on that one


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Ohanaman said:


> No worries palmated, I hear your message loud and clear. No room for levelheaded responses here. I'll go back to the place I came from. You are what make forums worthless!


Ill tell ya what,ill check your profile and posts in a week and if have been posting in other threads and legitimatly on the forums for info and entertainment and just didnt sign up to come on defend someone ( which we all know is what happened ) then i will start a thread and publicly apologize to you and admit i was wrong.
Im sorry i just call them as i see them


----------



## Huntinsker

KYBowhunter said:


> Does anyone know when the video with him cussing the camera guy happened?





pinski79 said:


> a year ago





bhutso said:


> So after he found Christ?
> 
> Interesting, you wouldn't expect that from his statement


Exactly what I thought when reading his statement from facebook. The guy is lying through his teeth trying to save his *****. If he were really feeling guilty by this whole thing, he'd have admitted fault and apologized at the very beginning. Instead he threatened the people posting the video and threatened people and deleted comments they made on his pages. That's not the work of someone who's sorry for what they've done, that's the work of someone who's sorry for themselves that they got caught. He's not even sorry to the people that this may have affected, he's just sorry for himself and how it's going to affect him.


----------



## bhutso

Huntinsker said:


> Exactly what I thought when reading his statement from facebook. The guy is lying through his teeth trying to save his *****. If he were really feeling guilty by this whole thing, he'd have admitted fault and apologized at the very beginning. Instead he threatened the people posting the video and threatened people and deleted comments they made on his pages. That's not the work of someone who's sorry for what they've done, that's the work of someone who's sorry for themselves that they got caught. He's not even sorry to the people that this may have affected, he's just sorry for himself and how it's going to affect him.


Agree 100%
I don't see it as sincere at all 

He doesn't represent the Christian faith I believe in 
He is the "I'll do whatever I want and ask forgiveness" Christian 

I don't know the mans heart, I can only see the fruit of his belief and it doesn't look good to me 

the God he speaks of does know his heart 
And while he is merciful he is also just 
Mr brackett will answer to him 

Sorry I made this religious for those who don't want to hear it but he tries to represent something I believe in and does a horrible self serving job of it 
I don't want him to be the picture of Christianity to those who don't believe


----------



## AmishArcher

pinski79 said:


> that a boy. hope you have a good season


I don't believe in having any other kind of season...

Together, I'm gonna make killing deer with a truck great again


----------



## AmishArcher

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Im sorry i just call them as i see them


My experience has been, that anyone who "calls em as they sees em" needs glasses


----------



## pointndog

The cussing the cameraman couldn't be too old he has an option in his hands. So no more than a year ago.


----------



## bullybbq

I watched the video of the 2 bucks being shot. I only see a barrel hanging out the blind and see the 2 shots. Is there another video that shows him shoot both bucks? Could the cameraman have shot once and Chris shot once? Just asking.


----------



## IL John

This guy is a scum bag, he pulls the religious card asking for redemption? What a low life. Sponsors and the industry need to kick this douche to the curb. I can't believe he ever had a platform to begin with , who would watch this clown.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

AmishArcher said:


> My experience has been, that anyone who "calls em as they sees em" needs glasses


Had Lasik im good


----------



## survivalistd

IL John said:


> This guy is a scum bag, he pulls the religious card asking for redemption? What a low life. Sponsors and the industry need to kick this douche to the curb. I can't believe he ever had a platform to begin with , who would watch this clown.


I believe he liked watching himself... 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## AmishArcher

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Had Lasik im good


fake news


----------



## Pastor Jamie

I do not know much about CB, or his shows. I've watched very little of him. But my .02...

I truly hope he is sorry, though I certainly understand all of the suspicion that he is only trying to cover his tracks and save his name (I share the same suspicion). Actions do speak louder than words. There is a difference between godly sorrow and worldly sorrow (2 Corinthians 7:10). In my experience, truly repentant people simply take the fall. They do not say "but..." They do not try to justify. They do not try to reclaim their "position/platform (whatever that looks like)" too quickly; they understand and accept the consequences. And they don't even try to save their reputation. They just want to come clean, and be clean. In my experience, true repentance is not something you can judge in the emotion of a moment...time will tell - over months, years, etc - if he was truly sorry for this, as he (if he) SLOWLY rebuilds a solid reputation. But he would have to understand that will take A LOT of time, and he may never be where he was, and if he is truly repentant, he will accept that reality - as hard as it is.

Though the accusations bother me greatly (especially since he openly claimed the name of Christ), I will try not to take joy in his downfall (Proverbs 24:17-18). There, but by the grace of God, go I. As a pastor, I remember when countless pastors came out and blistered Bill Clinton for his sins with Monica Lewinsky. And yet, since then, over the years, I know of some of those same men who fell into the same sin. It's ok to call a sin a sin, but there's a fine line between that and falling into pride yourself as you condemn another (Galatians 6:1-3). So I can - at least try, in my human frailty - to call what CB did as wrong, and yet not rejoice in his downfall. If I rejoice in his downfall I 1) set myself up for a fall in pride, and 2) forget that I am no better than he in God's eyes.

I give no one here any advice; I can only tell you how I'm approaching this.

And Chris, if by some chance you see this, my advice to you would be to demonstrate some real humility, go off the grid, get under the supervision/mentoring/leadership of a strong Christian brother who you will allow to speak truth to you, don't try to make any excuses, take your medicine, understand why people or so upset and just accept it, care less about your reputation or hunting career, and focus 100% of your attention on getting your life back in order with Christ, or give your life truly to Christ for the first time (whichever is appropriate).


----------



## OCHO505

bullybbq said:


> I watched the video of the 2 bucks being shot. I only see a barrel hanging out the blind and see the 2 shots. Is there another video that shows him shoot both bucks? Could the cameraman have shot once and Chris shot once? Just asking.


He shoots one and it runs off... Then he dumps the what he calls "the 170 buck" so no hard to see that. 

I do wonder why its just coming out if this was like a year ago or is this more recent?


----------



## Outsider

OCHO505 said:


> He shoots one and it runs off... Then he dumps the what he calls "the 170 buck" so no hard to see that.
> 
> I do wonder why its just coming out if this was like a year ago or is this more recent?


It is old. I believe what happened there is after he fired that camera man , he waited for Chris to pay for his time spent with him on the hunt. It probably took a whole year exchanging conversations and phone calls. Chris telling him "don't worry I will pay" and finally the camera guy had enough and post it online. Like he said on facebook. Chris's lawyers keep sending him messages to take the video down because it is Chris's property , but since Chris have not paid the camera guy it is his property now so he it was legal for him to do whatever he likes with the video. Also he said Chris have not paid for some footage he recorded but still let it air on TV.


----------



## bhutso

Pastor Jamie said:


> I do not know much about CB, or his shows. I've watched very little of him. But my .02...
> 
> I truly hope he is sorry, though I certainly understand all of the suspicion that he is only trying to cover his tracks and save his name (I share the same suspicion). Actions do speak louder than words. There is a difference between godly sorrow and worldly sorrow (2 Corinthians 7:10). In my experience, truly repentant people simply take the fall. They do not say "but..." They do not try to justify. They do not try to reclaim their "position/platform (whatever that looks like)" too quickly; they understand and accept the consequences. And they don't even try to save their reputation. They just want to come clean, and be clean. In my experience, true repentance is not something you can judge in the emotion of a moment...time will tell - over months, years, etc - if he was truly sorry for this, as he (if he) SLOWLY rebuilds a solid reputation. But he would have to understand that will take A LOT of time, and he may never be where he was, and if he is truly repentant, he will accept that reality - as hard as it is.
> 
> Though the accusations bother me greatly (especially since he openly claimed the name of Christ), I will try not to take joy in his downfall (Proverbs 24:17-18). There, but by the grace of God, go I. As a pastor, I remember when countless pastors came out and blistered Bill Clinton for his sins with Monica Lewinsky. And yet, since then, over the years, I know of some of those same men who fell into the same sin. It's ok to call a sin a sin, but there's a fine line between that and falling into pride yourself as you condemn another (Galatians 6:1-3). So I can - at least try, in my human frailty - to call what CB did as wrong, and yet not rejoice in his downfall. If I rejoice in his downfall I 1) set myself up for a fall in pride, and 2) forget that I am no better than he in God's eyes.
> 
> I give no one here any advice; I can only tell you how I'm approaching this.
> 
> And Chris, if by some chance you see this, my advice to you would be to demonstrate some real humility, go off the grid, get under the supervision/mentoring/leadership of a strong Christian brother who you will allow to speak truth to you, don't try to make any excuses, take your medicine, understand why people or so upset and just accept it, care less about your reputation or hunting career, and focus 100% of your attention on getting your life back in order with Christ, or give your life truly to Christ for the first time (whichever is appropriate).


Good post 
Made me think about it 

If I'm honest I have taken joy in his sorrow
I shouldn't be that way and you did a great job of showing me why

Thanks


----------



## KYBowhunter

OCHO505 said:


> He shoots one and it runs off... Then he dumps the what he calls "the 170 buck" so no hard to see that.
> 
> I do wonder why its just coming out if this was like a year ago or is this more recent?


The poaching video is from Dec 2013. Apparently the camera guy had the video all along, got ticked at CB and gave it to the landowner who posted it on social media. That started the snowball rolling and the video of him cussing the camera guy followed.


----------



## bhutso

OCHO505 said:


> He shoots one and it runs off... Then he dumps the what he calls "the 170 buck" so no hard to see that.
> 
> I do wonder why its just coming out if this was like a year ago or is this more recent?


One video is supposed to be a year ago (the camera man)

The poaching was 2013. Season 4 episode 9 of fear no evil. Although no one can find the content from the show its out there somewhere 

Why did it come out now? My guess is he finally made the wrong people mad enough


----------



## BIP

To paraphrasea recently publicized quote “empty barrels make the most noise”.....


----------



## Jason Balazs

Got confirmation that the Outdoor Channel has taken his show off the air indefinitely. Heard that directly from the president of the Outdoor Channel.


----------



## OCHO505

CB could of just paid the dude and not pissed him off and likely none of this would of went this way. DOESNT MAKE IT RIGHT but even then he still screwed it up more by pissing the camera guy off!


----------



## IL John

Jason Balazs said:


> Got confirmation that the Outdoor Channel has taken his show off the air indefinitely. Heard that directly from the president of the Outdoor Channel.




Excellent


----------



## bhutso

OCHO505 said:


> CB could of just paid the dude and not pissed him off and likely none of this would of went this way. DOESNT MAKE IT RIGHT but even then he still screwed it up more by pissing the camera guy off!


That's the thing about his personality 
He thinks or at least thought he was untouchable 

Outdoor channels Facebook page confirms what Jason balazs said above
No more fear no evil 
At least not on their network

His apology from earlier, whether he realized it or not was also a confession


----------



## Wind Gypsy

bhutso said:


> That's the thing about his personality
> He thinks or at least thought he was untouchable
> 
> Outdoor channels Facebook page confirms what Jason balazs said above
> No more fear no evil
> At least not on their network
> 
> His apology from earlier, whether he realized it or not was also a confession


Yeah it was but it shouldn't matter, he's just a man and Jesus Christ is a much bigger deal than a god fearing man like Chris Brackett will ever be...


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Everyone that ever got caught doing something wrong is always sorry after they got caught. Every perpetrator still has to face the consequences after the fact! I just wish everyone would boycott all these clowns on TV.


----------



## adr1601

Looks like outdoor television just took a got a small step for the better.


----------



## iceman14

I was looking forward to watching the ASA documentary thing. Maybe it'll still be available somewhere


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbonerage14

I've read all dadgum day about this. Chris Brackett YOU sir ARRRRRRREEEE FIIIRRRRREEED! I have sent responses to all his sponsors. Ohhh who am I to contact them? Well I grew up in Mississippi and with Mossy Oak since day 1. I have always wore their brand even down to my wallet which is Mossy Oak. I DO NOT condone anything he did and I did NOT want to lose them as my company to turn to for all camo needs. I will not buy any product that someone who makes it to the top and still acts like a I will refrain. The one thing I hate about this is he made it. He was there. He had everything a TV show a reputation of an A*& but still he made it. I shoot RAGE myself which is why I had to send something there. Someone such as this does not deserve that opportunity especially how he cussed out that camera man. He acts better. I hope his Jesus lets him know how better he is. The comment he made on Facebook is 100% cover up. You don't suddenly find Jesus he is always in your heart. Do I forgive him, that's not my job. Do I judge him yes. He was and is supposed to be a model of the industry. There are guys just like me who would kill for the chance to represent companies and advertise products and hunt for a living. Only going by the book. I just know that Bracketts response is absolute CRAP. That is damage control. The way he was when seen is garbage. Found Jesus since. Sounds like a dadgum criminal in the court of law. He has no respect for wild life nor the values we were raised on. Lee? mistake he knew probably was wrong but forgot about not hving the correct Tag. Busbice has been tried in public eye and serving his time. Spook I just have no clue why folks still sponsor him maybe because he wasn't an *******. Yes he poached as well. But truly until DNR comes out with extreme strict laws there will be poaching. Loss of hunting privileges shouldn't be the only thing plus a fine. There should be jail time something attached. The sponsors should have withdrawn I side with Mossy Oak Next year I'll shoot Bloodsport Arrows and hopefully if Scent Blocker drops him, I'll buy their stuff. Because just like in sports where one man fails there are others to step up and maybe I'd get the chance to do something like he did. He needs to retire and ride off into the sunset. Too bad his beautiful wife and children wont have that stability no more. Welcome to the real world now Brackett.


----------



## bhutso

iceman14 said:


> I was looking forward to watching the ASA documentary thing. Maybe it'll still be available somewhere
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pursuit channel?


----------



## iceman14

bhutso said:


> Pursuit channel?


Is it on there? I cancelled my TV a while back so I'm all online stuff now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bambikiller

AmishArcher said:


> I don't believe in having any other kind of season...
> 
> Together, I'm gonna make killing deer with a truck great again


*going to. [emoji41]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbucks170

bhutso said:


> Good post
> Made me think about it
> 
> If I'm honest I have taken joy in his sorrow
> I shouldn't be that way and you did a great job of showing me why
> 
> Thanks


ditto for me ..


----------



## bhutso

iceman14 said:


> Is it on there? I cancelled my TV a while back so I'm all online stuff now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the only one I get now 

They have some terrible shows but no he is on outdoor and my outdoor tv 
I was just throwing it out there as a network that may welcome him
I mean they show hunting with hecs.....


Edit: but I think the ASA stuff was being done in partnership with TOG 
If they drop him I think that stuff will never air 
It was a joke to me anyway


----------



## JC-XT

maxx98 said:


> Screw him makes me dislike him more. He covering his tracks and trying to hid behind JC.
> 
> I hope Christains don't take this the wrong way because I know some great ones but some of the people that have wronged me the most have hidden behind the fact that they are Christians. They sit on a pedestal and act like they are better than everyone while they treat people like complete dog poo.
> 
> Am I always the nicest person no I have some bad days but in general I try to treat everyone with respect and fairness until you do something to me that changes the way I respect you.



Don’t worry, I won’t hide him. I can’t stand the guy.


----------



## pinski79

I hope he learns from this . Mostly I hope he stops treating his fans and co-workers like crap . Many of of have seen the way he treats people on here and social media . Hopefully he comes out on the other end a better man


----------



## bambikiller

Bet his wife wrote that for him ... found this too lol







. Created yesterday lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman14

bhutso said:


> It's the only one I get now
> 
> They have some terrible shows but no he is on outdoor and my outdoor tv
> I was just throwing it out there as a network that may welcome him
> I mean they show hunting with hecs.....


Dudley is a hecs believer. Wild


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JC-XT

pinski79 said:


> I hope he learns from this . Mostly I hope he stops treating his fans and co-workers like crap . Many of of have seen the way he treats people on here and social media . Hopefully he comes out on the other end a better man



Sometimes, when people try really hard for a long time to show us what D-bags they are, we should just believe them.


----------



## JMart294

Booyah


----------



## 17ghk

I'm thinking you would be shocked if all these shows had some unedited footage come out. This makes for some good entertainment since Ohio booners. Other than that I could care less. He screwed up and got caught.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

jbonerage14 said:


> I've read all dadgum day about this. Chris Brackett YOU sir ARRRRRRREEEE FIIIRRRRREEED! I have sent responses to all his sponsors. Ohhh who am I to contact them? Well I grew up in Mississippi and with Mossy Oak since day 1. I have always wore their brand even down to my wallet which is Mossy Oak. I DO NOT condone anything he did and I did NOT want to lose them as my company to turn to for all camo needs. I will not buy any product that someone who makes it to the top and still acts like a I will refrain. The one thing I hate about this is he made it. He was there. He had everything a TV show a reputation of an A*& but still he made it. I shoot RAGE myself which is why I had to send something there. Someone such as this does not deserve that opportunity especially how he cussed out that camera man. He acts better. I hope his Jesus lets him know how better he is. The comment he made on Facebook is 100% cover up. You don't suddenly find Jesus he is always in your heart. Do I forgive him, that's not my job. Do I judge him yes. He was and is supposed to be a model of the industry. There are guys just like me who would kill for the chance to represent companies and advertise products and hunt for a living. Only going by the book. I just know that Bracketts response is absolute CRAP. That is damage control. The way he was when seen is garbage. Found Jesus since. Sounds like a dadgum criminal in the court of law. He has no respect for wild life nor the values we were raised on. Lee? mistake he knew probably was wrong but forgot about not hving the correct Tag. Busbice has been tried in public eye and serving his time. Spook I just have no clue why folks still sponsor him maybe because he wasn't an *******. Yes he poached as well. But truly until DNR comes out with extreme strict laws there will be poaching. Loss of hunting privileges shouldn't be the only thing plus a fine. There should be jail time something attached. The sponsors should have withdrawn I side with Mossy Oak Next year I'll shoot Bloodsport Arrows and hopefully if Scent Blocker drops him, I'll buy their stuff. Because just like in sports where one man fails there are others to step up and maybe I'd get the chance to do something like he did. He needs to retire and ride off into the sunset. Too bad his beautiful wife and children wont have that stability no more. Welcome to the real world now Brackett.


Why u so mad brah????


----------



## pinski79

JC-XT said:


> Sometimes, when people try really hard for a long time to show us what D-bags they are, we should just believe them.


I was just trying to be positive for a minute there . It doesn't matter to me what happens


----------



## Boatman71

Poachers are nothing other than thieves that steal from honest people.


----------



## Uncleray

Quick - show of hands.

How many Brackett bashers in this thread also condemned the dentist Walter Palmer for shooting Cecil the Lion ? :teeth:


----------



## frog gigger

Uncleray said:


> Quick - show of hands.
> 
> How many Brackett bashers in this thread also condemned the dentist Walter Palmer for shooting Cecil the Lion ? :teeth:


Why should he have been condemned?


----------



## Twin6

I've never like him from the first time I saw him on tv. He's over dramatic and very annoying. 

If I was that cameraman and he talked to me like that, I would've waited until a shooter buck was within range and then just started yelling.

On a side note...even if he hadn't done this, I still wouldn't like him!


----------



## pa.bowhunter

Pastor Jamie said:


> I do not know much about CB, or his shows. I've watched very little of him. But my .02...
> 
> I truly hope he is sorry, though I certainly understand all of the suspicion that he is only trying to cover his tracks and save his name (I share the same suspicion). Actions do speak louder than words. There is a difference between godly sorrow and worldly sorrow (2 Corinthians 7:10). In my experience, truly repentant people simply take the fall. They do not say "but..." They do not try to justify. They do not try to reclaim their "position/platform (whatever that looks like)" too quickly; they understand and accept the consequences. And they don't even try to save their reputation. They just want to come clean, and be clean. In my experience, true repentance is not something you can judge in the emotion of a moment...time will tell - over months, years, etc - if he was truly sorry for this, as he (if he) SLOWLY rebuilds a solid reputation. But he would have to understand that will take A LOT of time, and he may never be where he was, and if he is truly repentant, he will accept that reality - as hard as it is.
> 
> Though the accusations bother me greatly (especially since he openly claimed the name of Christ), I will try not to take joy in his downfall (Proverbs 24:17-18). There, but by the grace of God, go I. As a pastor, I remember when countless pastors came out and blistered Bill Clinton for his sins with Monica Lewinsky. And yet, since then, over the years, I know of some of those same men who fell into the same sin. It's ok to call a sin a sin, but there's a fine line between that and falling into pride yourself as you condemn another (Galatians 6:1-3). So I can - at least try, in my human frailty - to call what CB did as wrong, and yet not rejoice in his downfall. If I rejoice in his downfall I 1) set myself up for a fall in pride, and 2) forget that I am no better than he in God's eyes.
> 
> I give no one here any advice; I can only tell you how I'm approaching this.
> 
> And Chris, if by some chance you see this, my advice to you would be to demonstrate some real humility, go off the grid, get under the supervision/mentoring/leadership of a strong Christian brother who you will allow to speak truth to you, don't try to make any excuses, take your medicine, understand why people or so upset and just accept it, care less about your reputation or hunting career, and focus 100% of your attention on getting your life back in order with Christ, or give your life truly to Christ for the first time (whichever is appropriate).



Well put. Thank you


----------



## maxxis88

Huntinsker said:


> You'll have to forgive me if I don't 100% believe he actually feels that way. He used religion to pull the wool over people's eyes for a long time and it "feels" like he's using it again. The only thing I believe from that post is that he was wrong, he will face consequences and that he treated people "wrongly" haha.


Exactly how I read it!


----------



## Boatman71

The dentist didn't poach the lion.


----------



## Uncleray

frog gigger said:


> Why should he have been condemned?


You obviously missed the thread where all the ATr's condemned him from the jump.


----------



## chadabear

jbonerage14 said:


> I've read all dadgum day about this. Chris Brackett YOU sir ARRRRRRREEEE FIIIRRRRREEED! I have sent responses to all his sponsors. Ohhh who am I to contact them? Well I grew up in Mississippi and with Mossy Oak since day 1. I have always wore their brand even down to my wallet which is Mossy Oak. I DO NOT condone anything he did and I did NOT want to lose them as my company to turn to for all camo needs. I will not buy any product that someone who makes it to the top and still acts like a I will refrain. The one thing I hate about this is he made it. He was there. He had everything a TV show a reputation of an A*& but still he made it. I shoot RAGE myself which is why I had to send something there. Someone such as this does not deserve that opportunity especially how he cussed out that camera man. He acts better. I hope his Jesus lets him know how better he is. The comment he made on Facebook is 100% cover up. You don't suddenly find Jesus he is always in your heart. Do I forgive him, that's not my job. Do I judge him yes. He was and is supposed to be a model of the industry. There are guys just like me who would kill for the chance to represent companies and advertise products and hunt for a living. Only going by the book. I just know that Bracketts response is absolute CRAP. That is damage control. The way he was when seen is garbage. Found Jesus since. Sounds like a dadgum criminal in the court of law. He has no respect for wild life nor the values we were raised on. Lee? mistake he knew probably was wrong but forgot about not hving the correct Tag. Busbice has been tried in public eye and serving his time. Spook I just have no clue why folks still sponsor him maybe because he wasn't an *******. Yes he poached as well. But truly until DNR comes out with extreme strict laws there will be poaching. Loss of hunting privileges shouldn't be the only thing plus a fine. There should be jail time something attached. The sponsors should have withdrawn I side with Mossy Oak Next year I'll shoot Bloodsport Arrows and hopefully if Scent Blocker drops him, I'll buy their stuff. Because just like in sports where one man fails there are others to step up and maybe I'd get the chance to do something like he did. He needs to retire and ride off into the sunset. Too bad his beautiful wife and children wont have that stability no more. Welcome to the real world now Brackett.


WHEW...Thank God we have you to defend all of the hunters/huntress' out there....who knows how far he would have gotten without all the calls you made to make his life worse than what he did himself.... :set1_rolf2: BTW......who are you???


----------



## bambikiller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trebor69

I'm glad this didn't happen during the rut.... there would be no replies in this thread because everybody would be too busy hunting.


----------



## Larry brown

jbonerage14 said:


> I've read all dadgum day about this. Chris Brackett YOU sir ARRRRRRREEEE FIIIRRRRREEED! I have sent responses to all his sponsors. Ohhh who am I to contact them? Well I grew up in Mississippi and with Mossy Oak since day 1. I have always wore their brand even down to my wallet which is Mossy Oak. I DO NOT condone anything he did and I did NOT want to lose them as my company to turn to for all camo needs. I will not buy any product that someone who makes it to the top and still acts like a I will refrain. The one thing I hate about this is he made it. He was there. He had everything a TV show a reputation of an A*& but still he made it. I shoot RAGE myself which is why I had to send something there. Someone such as this does not deserve that opportunity especially how he cussed out that camera man. He acts better. I hope his Jesus lets him know how better he is. The comment he made on Facebook is 100% cover up. You don't suddenly find Jesus he is always in your heart. Do I forgive him, that's not my job. Do I judge him yes. He was and is supposed to be a model of the industry. There are guys just like me who would kill for the chance to represent companies and advertise products and hunt for a living. Only going by the book. I just know that Bracketts response is absolute CRAP. That is damage control. The way he was when seen is garbage. Found Jesus since. Sounds like a dadgum criminal in the court of law. He has no respect for wild life nor the values we were raised on. Lee? mistake he knew probably was wrong but forgot about not hving the correct Tag. Busbice has been tried in public eye and serving his time. Spook I just have no clue why folks still sponsor him maybe because he wasn't an *******. Yes he poached as well. But truly until DNR comes out with extreme strict laws there will be poaching. Loss of hunting privileges shouldn't be the only thing plus a fine. There should be jail time something attached. The sponsors should have withdrawn I side with Mossy Oak Next year I'll shoot Bloodsport Arrows and hopefully if Scent Blocker drops him, I'll buy their stuff. Because just like in sports where one man fails there are others to step up and maybe I'd get the chance to do something like he did. He needs to retire and ride off into the sunset. Too bad his beautiful wife and children wont have that stability no more. Welcome to the real world now Brackett.



You do realize Cuz Strickland is with Mossy Oak right? He is a MS guy. He shot a buck that got him famous from the side of the road. That is common knowledge around his area and was just told that the other day from a guy who lives in Mccall Creek, MS. Is that what you wanna represent? Not that I care I wear realtree some so I support those guys. 
Everyone has some sorta skeleton in their closet, it just depends on how much rummaging you wanna do to find them. 
Now if Chris Brackett wasn’t famous he would prob never be heard about but because some people got on the outdoor channel and watched him act the way he does he got “famous” and I haw that loosely! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hooiserarcher

Pastor Jamie said:


> I do not know much about CB, or his shows. I've watched very little of him. But my .02...
> 
> I truly hope he is sorry, though I certainly understand all of the suspicion that he is only trying to cover his tracks and save his name (I share the same suspicion). Actions do speak louder than words. There is a difference between godly sorrow and worldly sorrow (2 Corinthians 7:10). In my experience, truly repentant people simply take the fall. They do not say "but..." They do not try to justify. They do not try to reclaim their "position/platform (whatever that looks like)" too quickly; they understand and accept the consequences. And they don't even try to save their reputation. They just want to come clean, and be clean. In my experience, true repentance is not something you can judge in the emotion of a moment...time will tell - over months, years, etc - if he was truly sorry for this, as he (if he) SLOWLY rebuilds a solid reputation. But he would have to understand that will take A LOT of time, and he may never be where he was, and if he is truly repentant, he will accept that reality - as hard as it is.
> 
> Though the accusations bother me greatly (especially since he openly claimed the name of Christ), I will try not to take joy in his downfall (Proverbs 24:17-18). There, but by the grace of God, go I. As a pastor, I remember when countless pastors came out and blistered Bill Clinton for his sins with Monica Lewinsky. And yet, since then, over the years, I know of some of those same men who fell into the same sin. It's ok to call a sin a sin, but there's a fine line between that and falling into pride yourself as you condemn another (Galatians 6:1-3). So I can - at least try, in my human frailty - to call what CB did as wrong, and yet not rejoice in his downfall. If I rejoice in his downfall I 1) set myself up for a fall in pride, and 2) forget that I am no better than he in God's eyes.
> 
> I give no one here any advice; I can only tell you how I'm approaching this.
> 
> And Chris, if by some chance you see this, my advice to you would be to demonstrate some real humility, go off the grid, get under the supervision/mentoring/leadership of a strong Christian brother who you will allow to speak truth to you, don't try to make any excuses, take your medicine, understand why people or so upset and just accept it, care less about your reputation or hunting career, and focus 100% of your attention on getting your life back in order with Christ, or give your life truly to Christ for the first time (whichever is appropriate).


Man of God has spoken. Great post.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wrathkhan

Xlr8n said:


> lol!!


Most awesome thing I have seen all day!


----------



## Nate W

Pastor Jamie said:


> I do not know much about CB, or his shows. I've watched very little of him. But my .02...
> 
> I truly hope he is sorry, though I certainly understand all of the suspicion that he is only trying to cover his tracks and save his name (I share the same suspicion). Actions do speak louder than words. There is a difference between godly sorrow and worldly sorrow (2 Corinthians 7:10). In my experience, truly repentant people simply take the fall. They do not say "but..." They do not try to justify. They do not try to reclaim their "position/platform (whatever that looks like)" too quickly; they understand and accept the consequences. And they don't even try to save their reputation. They just want to come clean, and be clean. In my experience, true repentance is not something you can judge in the emotion of a moment...time will tell - over months, years, etc - if he was truly sorry for this, as he (if he) SLOWLY rebuilds a solid reputation. But he would have to understand that will take A LOT of time, and he may never be where he was, and if he is truly repentant, he will accept that reality - as hard as it is.
> 
> Though the accusations bother me greatly (especially since he openly claimed the name of Christ), I will try not to take joy in his downfall (Proverbs 24:17-18). There, but by the grace of God, go I. As a pastor, I remember when countless pastors came out and blistered Bill Clinton for his sins with Monica Lewinsky. And yet, since then, over the years, I know of some of those same men who fell into the same sin. It's ok to call a sin a sin, but there's a fine line between that and falling into pride yourself as you condemn another (Galatians 6:1-3). So I can - at least try, in my human frailty - to call what CB did as wrong, and yet not rejoice in his downfall. If I rejoice in his downfall I 1) set myself up for a fall in pride, and 2) forget that I am no better than he in God's eyes.
> 
> I give no one here any advice; I can only tell you how I'm approaching this.
> 
> And Chris, if by some chance you see this, my advice to you would be to demonstrate some real humility, go off the grid, get under the supervision/mentoring/leadership of a strong Christian brother who you will allow to speak truth to you, don't try to make any excuses, take your medicine, understand why people or so upset and just accept it, care less about your reputation or hunting career, and focus 100% of your attention on getting your life back in order with Christ, or give your life truly to Christ for the first time (whichever is appropriate).



Great post, you have changed my outlook on this and probably many other things. Thank you.


----------



## JC-XT

pinski79 said:


> I was just trying to be positive for a minute there . It doesn't matter to me what happens


Don’t let it happen again.


----------



## ppkaprince98

hooiserarcher said:


> Man of God has spoken. Great post.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree^^^ A real man of god. 

Quite a bit different from someone who just claims to be.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbonerage14

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Why u so mad brah????


I'm mad at this entire situation because there are guys like me out there that always do the right thing and would continue to be brand ambassadors in the correct way and here is this chump ******* who made it doing stuff like this thinking he is God and untouchable. Its very frustrating for guys who dream to be in the industry because people like that ruin it for all of us.


----------



## bghunter7311

Tuned into the outdoor Chanel at 7 central with high expectation and was sad that FNC was not on


----------



## rakbowhunter

bghunter7311 said:


> Tuned into the outdoor Chanel at 7 central with high expectation and was sad that FNC was not on


I was just going to post this. Fear No Evil slated from 7-7:30 but something else is on... Coincidence? Perhaps....


----------



## jbonerage14

Larry brown said:


> You do realize Cuz Strickland is with Mossy Oak right? He is a MS guy. He shot a buck that got him famous from the side of the road. That is common knowledge around his area and was just told that the other day from a guy who lives in Mccall Creek, MS. Is that what you wanna represent? Not that I care I wear realtree some so I support those guys.
> Everyone has some sorta skeleton in their closet, it just depends on how much rummaging you wanna do to find them.
> Now if Chris Brackett wasn’t famous he would prob never be heard about but because some people got on the outdoor channel and watched him act the way he does he got “famous” and I haw that loosely!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Seems to me that my friend is hearsay I've known them a very long time I would doubt any of the sorts. I stand by them and their product without proof I would never believe that story.


----------



## RH1

rakbowhunter said:


> I was just going to post this. Fear No Evil slated from 7-7:30 but something else is on... Coincidence? Perhaps....


Yes... His 8pm show is not on either


----------



## Uncleray

jbonerage14 said:


> I'm mad at this entire situation because there are guys like me out there that always do the right thing and would continue to be brand ambassadors in the correct way and here is this chump ******* who made it doing stuff like this thinking he is God and untouchable. Its very frustrating for guys who dream to be in the industry because people like that ruin it for all of us.


Sounds to me that he just created an opening for you to slide into.
With the support of your good friends the Stricklands , you should be a shoe in. Let me know when your on. I'll watch.


----------



## 17ghk

Watching dish network and it says fear no evil on the guide but that is not what's on right now


----------



## Larry brown

jbonerage14 said:


> Seems to me that my friend is hearsay I've known them a very long time I would doubt any of the sorts. I stand by them and their product without proof I would never believe that story.


Well I have several people tell me the same story and same way. Gave location and all. It’s about 30 minutes from where I live in bude/meadville area. I don’t honestly care they are all a buncha people who get paid to hunt. Without that they are same as everyone else just hunters. 
There is a guy on YouTube Sean’s outdoors who I have a lot of respect for. He does public land hunting and that’s not easy as paying someone to kill a 160-200” Deer or a massive roped thunder chicken. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tackscall

trebor69 said:


> I'm glad this didn't happen during the rut.... there would be no replies in this thread because everybody would be too busy hunting.


The ruts over??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bhutso

iceman14 said:


> Dudley is a hecs believer. Wild
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know 
I can't figure that one out
Really like Dudley and he is normally a straight shooter. At least he appears to be


----------



## Rockyoutdoors

I don't get any joy out of kicking a person when they are down even if their problem is self inflicted. He will be sleeping in his uncomfortable bed that he made for himself for a long time. Hopefully he comes out of this mess a better person.


----------



## pinski79

Rockyoutdoors said:


> I don't get any joy out of kicking a person when they are down even if their problem is self inflicted. He will be sleeping in his uncomfortable bed that he made for himself for a long time. Hopefully he comes out of this mess a better person.


I hope he becomes a better person as well . In this instance people are enjoying it because he has crapped on so many people . He's banned from here for threatening people .


----------



## rodney482

17ghk said:


> Watching dish network and it says fear no evil on the guide but that is not what's on right now


The Outdoor Channel has cancelled his show. Saw their statement today


----------



## stiffwindpsr

*dropped*



Khal_Hasselhoff said:


> You can provide your feedback to Outdoor Channel here:
> 
> http://outdoorchannel.com/showfeedback.aspx
> 
> Why hasn't Mossy Oak dropped him yet? Anyone have an email contact for Mossy Oak?



Mossy oak dropped his sorry ***** yesterday


----------



## jbonerage14

Larry brown said:


> Well I have several people tell me the same story and same way. Gave location and all. It’s about 30 minutes from where I live in bude/meadville area. I don’t honestly care they are all a buncha people who get paid to hunt. Without that they are same as everyone else just hunters.
> There is a guy on YouTube Sean’s outdoors who I have a lot of respect for. He does public land hunting and that’s not easy as paying someone to kill a 160-200” Deer or a massive roped thunder chicken.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds more like Deer Hunting Envy and jealousy to me. They have Mossy Oak Properties that they actually manage, and they don't pay anybody to hunt. They do all their own property management and testing products. Now there are "normal folk" who travel take 2 weeks off a year and pay big money to hunt way more than Any of the Mossy Oak boys so "normal folk" pay more. They don't get paid to hunt, they get paid to market products that just happens to be for a hunting company, usually meaning that they can hunt some pretty awesome territory. I know Toxey, cuz all them actually get tons of offers to come hunt with us type situation so its important to know facts before slandering someone. They are all good guys.


----------



## Outsider

Larry brown said:


> Well I have several people tell me the same story and same way. Gave location and all. It’s about 30 minutes from where I live in bude/meadville area. I don’t honestly care they are all a buncha people who get paid to hunt. Without that they are same as everyone else just hunters.
> There is a guy on YouTube Sean’s outdoors who I have a lot of respect for. He does public land hunting and that’s not easy as paying someone to kill a 160-200” Deer or a massive roped thunder chicken.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love Sean's channel. Awesome guy


----------



## NCBuckNBass

Check out these guys!
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzlnaIrdxwJITyrESOReqxg/videos


----------



## Mohegan

Hecs???
Big thanks to the guy that kept bringing up the whole lakowski thing, really diluted this juicy thread.
Was it for sure Chip city that cb was being a toolbag too?
What the heck are hecs?


----------



## NCBuckNBass

Pastor Jamie said:


> I do not know much about CB, or his shows. I've watched very little of him. But my .02...
> 
> I truly hope he is sorry, though I certainly understand all of the suspicion that he is only trying to cover his tracks and save his name (I share the same suspicion). Actions do speak louder than words. There is a difference between godly sorrow and worldly sorrow (2 Corinthians 7:10). In my experience, truly repentant people simply take the fall. They do not say "but..." They do not try to justify. They do not try to reclaim their "position/platform (whatever that looks like)" too quickly; they understand and accept the consequences. And they don't even try to save their reputation. They just want to come clean, and be clean. In my experience, true repentance is not something you can judge in the emotion of a moment...time will tell - over months, years, etc - if he was truly sorry for this, as he (if he) SLOWLY rebuilds a solid reputation. But he would have to understand that will take A LOT of time, and he may never be where he was, and if he is truly repentant, he will accept that reality - as hard as it is.
> 
> Though the accusations bother me greatly (especially since he openly claimed the name of Christ), I will try not to take joy in his downfall (Proverbs 24:17-18). There, but by the grace of God, go I. As a pastor, I remember when countless pastors came out and blistered Bill Clinton for his sins with Monica Lewinsky. And yet, since then, over the years, I know of some of those same men who fell into the same sin. It's ok to call a sin a sin, but there's a fine line between that and falling into pride yourself as you condemn another (Galatians 6:1-3). So I can - at least try, in my human frailty - to call what CB did as wrong, and yet not rejoice in his downfall. If I rejoice in his downfall I 1) set myself up for a fall in pride, and 2) forget that I am no better than he in God's eyes.
> 
> I give no one here any advice; I can only tell you how I'm approaching this.
> 
> And Chris, if by some chance you see this, my advice to you would be to demonstrate some real humility, go off the grid, get under the supervision/mentoring/leadership of a strong Christian brother who you will allow to speak truth to you, don't try to make any excuses, take your medicine, understand why people or so upset and just accept it, care less about your reputation or hunting career, and focus 100% of your attention on getting your life back in order with Christ, or give your life truly to Christ for the first time (whichever is appropriate).


I appreciate your post but my discernment tells me I will next see this guy on TV standing next to Benny Hinn on late night cable asking me for money. His conversion was faster than Paul's on the Damascus road.

I truly hope I'm wrong.


----------



## NYyotekiller

Mohegan said:


> Hecs???
> Big thanks to the guy that kept bringing up the whole lakowski thing, really diluted this juicy thread.
> Was it for sure Chip city that cb was being a toolbag too?
> What the heck are hecs?


http://www.hecsllc.com/


----------



## bsstalker

Does CBs show ever show the recovery of the ten pointer?


----------



## Mohegan

OH,
Ok LOL!
Thanks NYyotekiller


----------



## Boatman71

NCBuckNBass said:


> Check out these guys!
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzlnaIrdxwJITyrESOReqxg/videos


That is hunting right there. Trying to do the right thing. Sadly not many young people like to watch that boring stuff. That is genuine hunting footage the way it should be.


----------



## sawtoothscream

Larry brown said:


> Well I have several people tell me the same story and same way. Gave location and all. It’s about 30 minutes from where I live in bude/meadville area. I don’t honestly care they are all a buncha people who get paid to hunt. Without that they are same as everyone else just hunters.
> There is a guy on YouTube Sean’s outdoors who I have a lot of respect for. He does public land hunting and that’s not easy as paying someone to kill a 160-200” Deer or a massive roped thunder chicken.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love his channel. Liked how after he killed his deer he went over how he figured out where to hunt without ever setting foot on the land before. Sean and DIYsportman are the only hunting channels I watch


----------



## NCBuckNBass

Boatman71 said:


> That is hunting right there. Trying to do the right thing. Sadly not many young people like to watch that boring stuff. That is genuine hunting footage the way it should be.


Nothing boring there.................boring is shooting pended deer and super private pet deer like we get spoon fed everyday by the you know who.............


----------



## Larry brown

jbonerage14 said:


> Sounds more like Deer Hunting Envy and jealousy to me. They have Mossy Oak Properties that they actually manage, and they don't pay anybody to hunt. They do all their own property management and testing products. Now there are "normal folk" who travel take 2 weeks off a year and pay big money to hunt way more than Any of the Mossy Oak boys so "normal folk" pay more. They don't get paid to hunt, they get paid to market products that just happens to be for a hunting company, usually meaning that they can hunt some pretty awesome territory. I know Toxey, cuz all them actually get tons of offers to come hunt with us type situation so its important to know facts before slandering someone. They are all good guys.




Well there are people who LIKE Chris Brackett I’m sure. 

I will find out more info tomorrow and report back with further details. AND sometimes when your young you do things that wouldn’t be happening later in life. So if you know them now you may not have known everything they have done. 

Anyway I’m interested in more CHRIS BRACKET MEMES anyway!!!


----------



## Bullhound

Larry brown said:


> Well there are people who LIKE Chris Brackett I’m sure.
> 
> *I will find out more info tomorrow and report back with further details*. AND sometimes when your young you do things that wouldn’t be happening later in life. So if you know them now you may not have known everything they have done.
> 
> Anyway I’m interested in more CHRIS BRACKET MEMES anyway!!!


what can't stand to not bring down someone else? Let's throw some more mud eh?


----------



## bhutso

bsstalker said:


> Does CBs show ever show the recovery of the ten pointer?


Season 4 episode 9

Though No one can find it and it really isn't relevant since his statement on Facebook was an apology instead of a denial 

I wish I could find it but as far as I am concerned the detective work ended when he spoke. You don't apologize for something you didn't do.


----------



## Bow Me

I just heard that God will no longer sponser him.


----------



## Larry brown

Bullhound said:


> what can't stand to not bring down someone else? Let's throw some more mud eh?


I ain’t bringing anyone down, if they did it they did it. I haven’t been a angel myself but I have never done anything illegal or shady while hunting.

EH!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yard Dog

He was drunk... and will spend the rest of his life as a gay man.... lol


----------



## 138104

Cameraman should have reported CB the day it happened. Holding it for 4 years and then rolling it out because CB was mean to him shows his character.


----------



## Bullhound

Larry brown said:


> I ain’t bringing anyone down, if they did it they did it. I haven’t been a angel myself but I have never done anything illegal or shady while hunting.
> 
> EH!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was referring to you bringing in your accusation about someone not connected to this thread. Then continuing to add on by suggesting you'll get more dirt and report back!


----------



## Larry brown

Bullhound said:


> I was referring to you bringing in your accusation about someone not connected to this thread. Then continuing to add on by suggesting you'll get more dirt and report back!


Really that’s what you were referring to, wow didn’t catch that, just kidding I knew what you were talking about. 
I was just putting out that others have done same thing, along with spook spam or whatever his name is and busbice, It’s all bringing the sport down. People look at these people who get paid to hunt and emulate or try to emulate them. I got caught up into watching all the monster bucks, drury and realized that most people don’t go out and shoot a buck like they do(in my area) unless they 1)pay 2)cheat and poach 3) hunt fenced in area so why should I wanna be like them and watch them. When it becomes about getting the horns and beating someone you should stop hunting and move to something else. 
My wife killed her first buck several years ago, with a rifle, and was more excited than anyone I have seen. She had hunted hard and put in her time and that makes me feel good and when her or one of my kids kill a nice animal. Not when someone on tv kills a HUGE deer. I still get pumped up over a dink buck I won’t shoot or when a doe walks out and I sling a arrow. But in my family we do it ethically and put in the work to kill a doe or a small buck cause that’s all we see.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burtle

Perry24 said:


> Cameraman should have reported CB the day it happened. Holding it for 4 years and then rolling it out because CB was mean to him shows his character.



Yup! I said the same thing pages back. Anyone who knew about this when it happened is just as guilty in my book. I don't care what anyone else says. They KNEW it was illegal and wrong, yet they kept their mouth shut until money became an issue.


----------



## BirdDawg350

Browtine22 said:


> Hope they are contacting everyone of his sponsors. Elite, CBE Mossy Oak, Hunter's Specialties Rage. Surprised he had so many. Guy sure acted like a tool when he posted here.


Elite doesn't have a problem with poachers 

Sent from my SM-G935R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## OxMan80

Huntinsker said:


> Uhh what? He shot a deer and left it to rot without even following the trail. That's poaching. He also, after shooting the first deer, shot a second deer and used the same tag that should have been for the first deer. That means that he shot the second deer with no tag which is also poaching. You're correct that he broke the law on camera but he broke it by poaching.


 Well generally poaching is related to land use rights. He broke the law and did some very immoral hunting related stuff I think that we can all agree on. The state just ticketed him for shooting a deer with no tag, not poaching. Which legal wise would have to involve trespassing.


----------



## dhom

BirdDawg350 said:


> Elite doesn't have a problem with poachers [emoji6]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935R4 using Tapatalk


Elite has a "don't ask don't get caught" policy. Once caught, they care.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbucks170

he fits right in with Elite ..could easily be the VP with his ethics and respect for game laws of Illinois and how they change
how they feel once busted...lifetime transferable warranty changed as well after they used it to sell lots of bows....


----------



## bowmanmt

What I don't get is, 99% of the people here can't stand the guy even before this mishap. So why do sponsors pay him, if no one likes him.


----------



## Scotty C

I met CB at the Harrisburg Outdoor show. I thought he was very personable and kind. Musta caught him in a good mood lol!!


----------



## bhutso

bowmanmt said:


> What I don't get is, 99% of the people here can't stand the guy even before this mishap. So why do sponsors pay him, if no one likes him.


AT is a small sample of the hunting community. There is a whole generation of people who actually enjoy his over the top personality and boastful attitude. I doubt many will come to his defense in this case but some still will.
He had 280,000+ followers on Facebook, most of them supporters because if you speak out against him he would kick you off immediately 
It's a social media driven world so he was largely sponsored due to this 

Even the people that don't like him bring attention to him, attention= product exposer and that is where and how he got his money 


As I've said before and someone else mentioned, he really came from nothing and made himself into a viable brand. Had he ditched the horrible attitude and the way he treated people, had he truly found a faith in Christ and made that his foundation, he could have really been an inspiration to a lot of folks who were chasing a dream that they were told was out of reach 

He chose his path and it finally backfired, it was only a matter of time


----------



## BigDeer

bowmanmt said:


> What I don't get is, 99% of the people here can't stand the guy even before this mishap. So why do sponsors pay him, if no one likes him.


Seems each year he has a new bow company, surely would have ran out before too long on that one. As far as other sponsors I think they look at the numbers and don't care about the attitude, just as long as no laws are broken or you don't smear blood on your face and act a certain way (Bowman) after a kill.

I used to follow CB on FB when I was younger. I liked AA at the time and he was just starting FNE. I had to unfriend him though, I got so sick of his FB posts asking for money, trailers, trucks, truck tires, free farms to hunt, you name it from his FB followers/friends. Then he'd post pissy comments when nobody would help him or it was to the quality he desired. Plus other accusations about him, just lost interest in him. Seems the CB loves "The CB"....


----------



## Tacticalarchery

land owner is Kevin and Rusty Marsh where this took place ..in Indiana


----------



## TauntoHawk

Its been a good year... we got Brackett and Busbice off the air

I'm not much for any outdoor TV offerings on cable so I haven't seen much bone collector either but Waddell's video was excellent about the whole thing


----------



## lunghit

BigDeer said:


> Seems each year he has a new bow company, surely would have ran out before too long on that one. As far as other sponsors I think they look at the numbers and don't care about the attitude, just as long as no laws are broken or you don't smear blood on your face and act a certain way (Bowman) after a kill.
> 
> I used to follow CB on FB when I was younger. I liked AA at the time and he was just starting FNE. I had to unfriend him though, I got so sick of his FB posts asking for money, trailers, trucks, truck tires, free farms to hunt, you name it from his FB followers/friends. Then he'd post pissy comments when nobody would help him or it was to the quality he desired. Plus other accusations about him, just lost interest in him. Seems the CB loves "The CB"....


He would actually ask people for money and places to hunt??


----------



## BigDeer

lunghit said:


> He would actually ask people for money and places to hunt??


Yes ukey: I got sick of reading it.


----------



## optimal_max

BigDeer said:


> I used to follow *CB* on *FB* when I was younger. I liked *AA* at the time and he was just starting *FNE*. .


What the HL does any of this mean?


----------



## Asells

optimal_max said:


> What the HL does any of this mean?


Cb: chris bracket, fb: Facebook, aa: arrow affliction, fne: fear no evil.


----------



## lunghit

BigDeer said:


> Yes ukey: I got sick of reading it.


WOW. The guy probably could have hunted with best guides and outfitters in this country while given the best choice of stands at the best time of the rut for little to no cost and would still ask for more. Unbelievable


----------



## BigDeer

optimal_max said:


> What the HL does any of this mean?


CB aka Chris Brackett
FB aka Facebook
AA aka Arrow Affliction
FNE aka Fear No Evil

My bad, 25 pages, I thought everyone was aware.


What is HL? Hot Lava


----------



## cschwanz

optimal_max said:


> What the HL does any of this mean?


CB= Chris Brackett, FB= Facebook AA= Arrow Afflcition FNE=Fear No Evil


----------



## BigDeer

Asells said:


> Cb: chris bracket, fb: Facebook, aa: arrow affliction, fne: fear no evil.





cschwanz said:


> CB= Chris Brackett, FB= Facebook AA= Arrow Afflcition FNE=Fear No Evil


Gracias :darkbeer:


----------



## bhutso

lunghit said:


> He would actually ask people for money and places to hunt??


Money, places to hunt, equipment, free labor. All kinds of stuff


----------



## offroadr

Has he made a statement yet?


----------



## Newhunter1

Wow...600+ posts


----------



## warrenc1

Bow Me said:


> I just heard that God will no longer sponser him.


I laughed way too hard at this.


----------



## Xlr8n

TauntoHawk said:


> Its been a good year... we got Brackett and Busbice off the air...


Dilly Dilly!


----------



## Xlr8n

offroadr said:


> Has he made a statement yet?


On Facebook yesterday. It's in this thread somewhere.


----------



## hunt1up

Xlr8n said:


> Dilly Dilly!


:darkbeer:


----------



## Browtine22

Newhunter1 said:


> Wow...600+ posts


Over 204,000 views. He is getting what he earned. 

Did they ever recover the 8 point that he shot first in the video ?


----------



## Outsider

Browtine22 said:


> Over 204,000 views. He is getting what he earned.
> 
> Did they ever recover the 8 point that he shot first in the video ?


According to the camera guy they never went to look for it. Land owner didn't even knew he shot the 8 pointer.


----------



## pchunterpa

Beat me to it ^


----------



## TRex18

warrenc1 said:


> I laughed way too hard at this.



So did I....


----------



## Browtine22

Outsider said:


> According to the camera guy they never went to look for it. Land owner didn't even knew he shot the 8 pointer.


Wow ! He let one spoil. Didn't try to recover one. Verbally assaults his camera guy. I don't even know what to say ? Asshat just doesn't seem to cover it.


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman

Had to google to see who everybody is talking about. Whats with the really stupid looking makeup he wears? 

Batman complex?


----------



## bhutso

offroadr said:


> Has he made a statement yet?


Keep in mind the camera man incident was supposedly last year 
After he met Christ


----------



## spike camp

Browtine22 said:


> Wow ! He let one spoil. Didn't try to recover one. Verbally assaults his camera guy. I don't even know what to say ? Asshat just doesn't seem to cover it.


Two...CB let both bucks spoil, is my understanding.

I recall 6-8 months ago a CB thread...I gave my honest opinion of the man.
A lowlife industry whor-e with low ethical values.
I was told I was to harsh and that CB is a good man.

Now using religion to backpedal...so typical.


----------



## Browtine22

I see he has cleaned up his Facebook page again. It must be his new full time job.


----------



## Outsider

Browtine22 said:


> Wow ! He let one spoil. Didn't try to recover one. Verbally assaults his camera guy. I don't even know what to say ? Asshat just doesn't seem to cover it.


An article here http://whackstarhunters.com/chris-brackett-accused-poaching/


----------



## KYBowhunter

Perry24 said:


> Cameraman should have reported CB the day it happened. Holding it for 4 years and then rolling it out because CB was mean to him shows his character.


I don't the cameraman in the poaching video and the one getting cussed are the same guy. Could be wrong though.


----------



## Nate W

bhutso said:


> View attachment 6301435
> 
> Keep in mind the camera man incident was supposedly last year
> After he met Christ



Don’t know about you guys but I’ve never met Christ yet eye know how to be a decent person. 

He is typical of most hard core bible thumpers, they usually have some pretty nasty skeletons in the closet.


----------



## bhutso

Nate W said:


> Don’t know about you guys but I’ve never met Christ yet eye know how to be a decent person.
> 
> He is typical of most hard core bible thumpers, they usually have some pretty nasty skeletons in the closet.


I would venture a guess most everyone does 

However the idea of finding Christ in your life is to leave your old ways behind and follow Christ. In simple terms be a good person 
That's not always the case 

But I do know plenty of Christians who are amazing people dispite the flaws we all have 

My only assumption when it comes to Christians who choose to act this way is that the belief isn't genuine


----------



## cschwanz

Browtine22 said:


> I see he has cleaned up his Facebook page again. It must be his new full time job.


His old one is pretty much trashed at this point, lol


----------



## Newhunter1

“We appreciate Chris Brackett’s honesty in his recent Facebook post. In light of the circumstances, we have decided to take Fear No Evil off of our air effective immediately.” - Jim Liberatore | President

From the Outdoor Sportsman Group.


----------



## bhutso

Newhunter1 said:


> “We appreciate Chris Brackett’s honesty in his recent Facebook post. In light of the circumstances, we have decided to take Fear No Evil off of our air effective immediately.” - Jim Liberatore | President
> 
> From the Outdoor Sportsman Group.


I love how "we appreciate the honesty" of someone who came clean only after half the world saw video evidence of his guilt

Who also the day before the honesty was threatening litigation against those sharing the evidence


----------



## Birddog-445

I hope the hunting industry in general takes a long hard look at what they are portraying to the seasoned and future hunters across the country.....


----------



## ppkaprince98

bhutso said:


> View attachment 6301435
> 
> Keep in mind the camera man incident was supposedly last year
> After he met Christ


I love the comments from people "praying for him". These people are obsessed. Of course they are his "friends" on FB so he wont delete those comments, anyone else gets the boot!!


----------



## Outsider

What is sad I'm pretty sure he is not the only one TV celebrity who brakes the hunting ethics or laws to get that good picture of nice buck. One by one they will end up getting caught. Not all of them but some.


----------



## bhutso

Outsider said:


> What is sad I'm pretty sure he is not the only one TV celebrity who brakes the hunting ethics or laws to get that good picture of nice buck. One by one they will end up getting caught. Not all of them but some.


Agree

I think Waddell had a lot of good things to say 

The culture of the outdoor industry needs to change fast or it's all gonna crash down


----------



## derwet

Pastor Jamie said:


> I do not know much about CB, or his shows. I've watched very little of him. But my .02...
> 
> I truly hope he is sorry, though I certainly understand all of the suspicion that he is only trying to cover his tracks and save his name (I share the same suspicion). Actions do speak louder than words. There is a difference between godly sorrow and worldly sorrow (2 Corinthians 7:10). In my experience, truly repentant people simply take the fall. They do not say "but..." They do not try to justify. They do not try to reclaim their "position/platform (whatever that looks like)" too quickly; they understand and accept the consequences. And they don't even try to save their reputation. They just want to come clean, and be clean. In my experience, true repentance is not something you can judge in the emotion of a moment...time will tell - over months, years, etc - if he was truly sorry for this, as he (if he) SLOWLY rebuilds a solid reputation. But he would have to understand that will take A LOT of time, and he may never be where he was, and if he is truly repentant, he will accept that reality - as hard as it is.
> 
> Though the accusations bother me greatly (especially since he openly claimed the name of Christ), I will try not to take joy in his downfall (Proverbs 24:17-18). There, but by the grace of God, go I. As a pastor, I remember when countless pastors came out and blistered Bill Clinton for his sins with Monica Lewinsky. And yet, since then, over the years, I know of some of those same men who fell into the same sin. It's ok to call a sin a sin, but there's a fine line between that and falling into pride yourself as you condemn another (Galatians 6:1-3). So I can - at least try, in my human frailty - to call what CB did as wrong, and yet not rejoice in his downfall. If I rejoice in his downfall I 1) set myself up for a fall in pride, and 2) forget that I am no better than he in God's eyes.
> 
> I give no one here any advice; I can only tell you how I'm approaching this.
> 
> And Chris, if by some chance you see this, my advice to you would be to demonstrate some real humility, go off the grid, get under the supervision/mentoring/leadership of a strong Christian brother who you will allow to speak truth to you, don't try to make any excuses, take your medicine, understand why people or so upset and just accept it, care less about your reputation or hunting career, and focus 100% of your attention on getting your life back in order with Christ, or give your life truly to Christ for the first time (whichever is appropriate).


Absolutely some of the most sound advice I've read on AT. I agree 100% with you Pastor Jamie. Very well spoken. God bless.


----------



## spike camp

bhutso said:


> Agree
> 
> I think Waddell had a lot of good things to say
> 
> The culture of the outdoor industry needs to change fast or it's all gonna crash down



I honestly hope it crashes and burns to ashes.


----------



## Huntinsker

OxMan80 said:


> Well generally poaching is related to land use rights. He broke the law and did some very immoral hunting related stuff I think that we can all agree on. The state just ticketed him for shooting a deer with no tag, not poaching. Which legal wise would have to involve trespassing.


I think you're talking about someone else. Chris Brackett was never ticketed for anything. This is the first anyone has found out about him shooting 2 bucks on one tag, one of which he left to rot in the field, in a single buck state.


----------



## vonfoust

Birddog-445 said:


> I hope the hunting industry in general takes a long hard look at what they are portraying to the seasoned and future hunters across the country.....


I agree. I don't think we have to worry about what is portrayed to the non hunters from this guy. As can be seen here, there are many within the hunting ranks that don't know who this guy is. There are not many outside of the hunting community that know who he is. 
The problem is that a douche like this can get a show in the first place, and the younger generation of hunters that is being influenced by this crap on screens.


----------



## lawyerguy1

OxMan80 said:


> Well generally poaching is related to land use rights. He broke the law and did some very immoral hunting related stuff I think that we can all agree on. The state just ticketed him for shooting a deer with no tag, not poaching. Which legal wise would have to involve trespassing.


No. JUST NO. Not generally right at all! Poaching does not equal trespassing, which is where land ownership and permission come in. Trespassing involves being where you shouldn't be. Poaching involves illegal taking of game. Poaching generally has nothing to do with where. Has everything to do with proper tags, shooting times, seasons, weapons used etc.


----------



## BigDeer

CB will be back, start out smaller potatoes, but if Spooky Spam can still prosper from that work, CB will be around too.


CB aka Chris Brackett


----------



## friedm1

It’s disconcerting to me that people reference a religion as a reason that ppl should act one way or the other. Literally since the beginning of time people have been using the cloak of religion as a catch all for what is right/wrong with a situation. This guy is a liar and the public perception of Jesus Christ has nothing to do with it. 

If steve rinella was an open satanist would that make his show bad?


----------



## pinski79

friedm1 said:


> It’s disconcerting to me that people reference a religion as a reason that ppl should act one way or the other. Literally since the beginning of time people have been using the cloak of religion as a catch all for what is right/wrong with a situation. This guy is a liar and the public perception of Jesus Christ has nothing to do with it.
> 
> If steve rinella was an open satanist would that make his show bad?


not to me. I like steve's show for what it is .


----------



## Browtine22

There are still some good hunting shows on television. Heartland Bowhunter, Primos and Meateater come to mind. These folks are humble and respectful of the process and the kill. When Brackett started Arrow Affliction, I thought it wasn't bad. Now that hunting has reached celebrity status everything has to be over the top. Add some hot young women, constant sponsor plugs, whacked this, slop knocked that and it is unbearable for me to watch. All we see anymore are canned hunts in a controlled environment. I just can't relate to having 1000's of acres and months to be in the stand. Am I jealous, maybe a little. The image of our sport continues to fall to lower levels and that saddens me. 

I'm sure there the pressure to put big deer down and on camera is HUGE. pressure caused people to do this that they ordinarily wouldn't. Fame is a double edged sword and Brackett is finding that out.


----------



## ILOVE3D

The video is still on youtube, guess it's harder to get things pulled from there. Not the best quality but there is the video there showing both deer being shot.


----------



## bhutso

lawyerguy1 said:


> No. JUST NO. Not generally right at all! Poaching does not equal trespassing, which is where land ownership and permission come in. Trespassing involves being where you shouldn't be. Poaching involves illegal taking of game. Poaching generally has nothing to do with where. Has everything to do with proper tags, shooting times, seasons, weapons used etc.


While I agree that is how we typically use the word

If you look up the actual definition of poaching the person you quoted is correct


----------



## Mohegan

Who is Spooky Spam everybody keeps referring to?


----------



## Birddog-445

It’s like the NFL as long as the average hunter falls for there BS and buys the sponsors product it will never end. Hunters across the nation need to make there voices heard now and quit throwing money at strokes like CB and the products that he and many other “Tools”in the hunting industry promote..... I personally used to love to watch the real true to life hunting shows I could relate to as a blue collar worker hunting public land. Those hunting shows have all but disappeared.I will not watch 3/4 of the shows on the sportsman’s and outdoor channel with my two young boys because of the way hunting is being portrayed......If you have not seen Micheal Waddell’s post on this issue I urge everyone on AT to look it up and give it a listen, I think he hit the nail on the head with what he had to say.


----------



## bhutso

BigDeer said:


> CB will be back, start out smaller potatoes, but if Spooky Spam can still prosper from that work, CB will be around too.
> 
> 
> CB aka Chris Brackett


I'm not sure on that 

One thing brackett has against him that spann didnt is he had already pissed off 60-70% of the industry before he messed up big


----------



## bigbucks170

Outsider said:


> What is sad I'm pretty sure he is not the only one TV celebrity who brakes the hunting ethics or laws to get that good picture of nice buck. One by one they will end up getting caught. Not all of them but some.


not all of them have to break game laws or ethics only the ones that don't have enough money do, to try to compete with the guys
way out of their league money wise ....is it me or what I have a hard time being happy for a hunter that every time he hunts shoots
Booner after Booner after Booner then tries to teach us tips on hunting...lol I like the Dury's but when they shoot you see over a 100
deer scatter at the shot in the field..I do enjoy watching hunts I could never afford and like that they share their experiences but to see the same guy that has governers tags for every state endless amount of land and resources with a crew of people scouting and 
helping him get his deer it hard to identify with him and be happy for him every time he has success...they portray them as super
hunters I can predict Lee and Mark Dury, Stan Potts will have a good year every year no matter what, it gets boring


----------



## BigDeer

bhutso said:


> I'm not sure on that
> 
> One thing brackett has against him that spann didnt is he had already pissed off 60-70% of the industry before he messed up big


Maybe so? Spam has had multiple violations, and still is out there. CB will put on the golden boy image and ask for a second chance and someone will give it to him. $$$


----------



## bhutso

BigDeer said:


> Maybe so? Spam has had multiple violations, and still is out there. CB will put on the golden boy image and ask for a second chance and someone will give it to him. $$$


Not saying your wrong, it's logical that he could be back

Don't think it would surprise me either way though 
I could see him being done and just self imploding
And I could see him putting on another front and coming back 

I will say though, spook may be back but I never see or hear anything about the guy 
Not sure how he can be making it on hunting alone 



Same for CB I believe, if he comes back he will never achieve the popularity he had just 3 short days ago
And the bridges he has burned will haunt his possible return.


----------



## jbonerage14

I can't see Waddy's Post. What did he say on the subject can anybody quote or paraphrase what Waddy said?


----------



## BigDeer

bhutso said:


> Not saying your wrong, it's logical that he could be back
> 
> Don't think it would surprise me either way though
> I could see him being done and just self imploding
> And I could see him putting on another front and coming back
> 
> I will say though, spook may be back but I never see or hear anything about the guy
> Not sure how he can be making it on hunting alone
> 
> 
> 
> Same for CB I believe, if he comes back he will never achieve the popularity he had just 3 short days ago
> And the bridges he has burned will haunt his possible return.


Completely agree with you on your stance. Just seems this day and the number of screw ups in hunting, sports, etc that were given second chances, especially in sports. Someone will believe his faith act, and help him out. Look at the worshipers on his FB page (from the pics posted). I'm sure he didn't lose very many followers. Just sad in general how you come to expect stuff like this to happen now.


----------



## bghunter7311

Waddell said 

"Bracket is a dbag to the point I've almost fought him several times but it's not my place to judge him. If the industry doesn't change we are in trouble. He loves the industry and all of us. There are some really good people but things need to change." Paraphrase


----------



## bhutso

BigDeer said:


> Completely agree with you on your stance. Just seems this day and the number of screw ups in hunting, sports, etc that were given second chances, especially in sports. Someone will believe his faith act, and help him out. Look at the worshipers on his FB page (from the pics posted). I'm sure he didn't lose very many followers. Just sad in general how you come to expect stuff like this to happen now.


No doubt, it happens all the time. If you can make someone enough money they will sure forgive you
His blind following is probably what irritates me most. He repeatedly spews twisted truth and flat out lies about hunting, target shooting, and faith. And like a bunch of lemmings they just follow along and stroke his ego.
This won't change that for those people 
But a lot of casual, common sense minded folks who really didn't mind him before will no longer care for him I'm sure


----------



## Xlr8n

Mohegan said:


> Who is Spooky Spam everybody keeps referring to?


https://www.spookspann.com/

http://www.northamericanwhitetail.com/trophy-bucks/trophybucks_wt_downndirty_1108/

https://www.fieldandstream.com/blog...-hunter-gets-jail-time-and-1-year-hunting-ban

http://www.tennessean.com/story/new...dence-showing-alleged-illegal-hunts-/5786479/


----------



## ppkaprince98

Xlr8n said:


> https://www.spookspann.com/
> 
> http://www.northamericanwhitetail.com/trophy-bucks/trophybucks_wt_downndirty_1108/
> 
> https://www.fieldandstream.com/blog...-hunter-gets-jail-time-and-1-year-hunting-ban
> 
> http://www.tennessean.com/story/new...dence-showing-alleged-illegal-hunts-/5786479/


Spoof spam is even a bigger joke with florescent white teeth. He has been busted way more, but yet is still hunting with his own show. Its pitiful.


----------



## Mohegan

Thanks Xlr8n
Had no idea who.
Gave up on those unrealistic shows many years ago, could only take a minute or two of the bone collectors video yesterday, as I remember the Booyah's from him and generally showing no respect, just like CB and the rest of them.
I've read this thread because CB is somewhat local, and I happen to like an Illinois rock n roll band that he used in his show, that's the only reason I know who he is.


----------



## BigDeer

Mohegan said:


> Thanks Xlr8n
> Had no idea who.
> Gave up on those unrealistic shows many years ago, could only take a minute or two of the bone collectors video yesterday, as I remember the Booyah's from him and generally showing no respect, just like CB and the rest of them.
> I've read this thread because CB is somewhat local, and I happen to like an Illinois rock n roll band that he used in his show, that's the only reason I know who he is.


The Pimps?


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter

bigbucks170 said:


> not all of them have to break game laws or ethics only the ones that don't have enough money do, to try to compete with the guys
> way out of their league money wise ....is it me or what I have a hard time being happy for a hunter that every time he hunts shoots
> Booner after Booner after Booner then tries to teach us tips on hunting...lol I like the Dury's but when they shoot you see over a 100
> deer scatter at the shot in the field..I do enjoy watching hunts I could never afford and like that they share their experiences but to see the same guy that has governers tags for every state endless amount of land and resources with a crew of people scouting and
> helping him get his deer it hard to identify with him and be happy for him every time he has success...they portray them as super
> hunters I can predict Lee and Mark Dury, Stan Potts will have a good year every year no matter what, it gets boring


On the positive side: this is America where anyone can do whatever they set their mind to.


----------



## Mohegan

BigDeer said:


> The Pimps?


Yep, the Goodyear Pimps. Saw them once in Springfield, and twice in Bloomington. Killer live show for a "local" band.


----------



## BigDeer

Mohegan said:


> Yep, the Goodyear Pimps. Saw them once in Springfield, and twice in Bloomington. Killer live show for a "local" band.


Never saw them live but I became a fan of that band because of AA.


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter

OxMan80 said:


> Well generally poaching is related to land use rights. He broke the law and did some very immoral hunting related stuff I think that we can all agree on. The state just ticketed him for shooting a deer with no tag, not poaching. Which legal wise would have to involve trespassing.


What?!! Poaching is illegally shooting a deer, period. Trespassing has to do with land use rights. You can trespass and poach at the same time. And, you can trespass and poach separately. I own my own land, so I wouldn't be trespassing when I hunt there. But, I could poach a deer if I didn't have a tag or shoot too many over the legal bag limits. Also, if I sneak onto my neighbors property and kill a buck and properly tag it, it is still poached if I didn't have permission to hunt there. 

It appears CB poached the second buck because you can only kill one buck per year here in Indiana. He's also guilty of our Wanton Waste Law. Killing a deer and letting it lay, wasting the meet.


----------



## bigbucks170

PutnamCountyHunter said:


> On the positive side: this is America where anyone can do whatever they set their mind to.


yeah sorry going through a lot right now ...my Dad's Cancer came back and he is in Hospice, doubt he will make it through the weekend..I need to see more positives just hard for me right now..


----------



## BigDeer

bigbucks170 said:


> yeah sorry going through a lot right now ...my Dad's Cancer came back and he is in Hospice, doubt he will make it through the weekend..I need to see more positives just hard for me right now..


Hang in there Big


----------



## MX9799

Birddog-445 said:


> It’s like the NFL as long as the average hunter falls for there BS and buys the sponsors product it will never end. Hunters across the nation need to make there voices heard now and quit throwing money at strokes like CB and the products that he and many other “Tools”in the hunting industry promote..... I personally used to love to watch the real true to life hunting shows I could relate to as a blue collar worker hunting public land. Those hunting shows have all but disappeared.I will not watch 3/4 of the shows on the sportsman’s and outdoor channel with my two young boys because of the way hunting is being portrayed......*If you have not seen Micheal Waddell’s post on this issue I urge everyone on AT to look it up and give it a listen, I think he hit the nail on the head with what he had to say*.


Can somebody put Waddell's post up on here? I don't have FB so I can't see it.


----------



## Bowhunting WI

So.....did Brackett find Jesus before or after he was trying to cover his tracks (removing videos) and starting litigation against those who posted the videos that incriminated him?

To me, his religious "awakening" seems more tied to mitigating further monetary/persona damage than actually being repentant for his actions.


----------



## warrenc1

bghunter7311 said:


> Waddell said
> 
> "Bracket is a dbag to the point I've almost fought him several times but it's not my place to judge him. If the industry doesn't change we are in trouble. He loves the industry and all of us. There are some really good people but things need to change." Paraphrase


He basically said this ^^^


----------



## pinski79

PutnamCountyHunter said:


> What?!! Poaching is illegally shooting a deer, period. .


That is how most people including myself use the term. The correct way to use it is *the illegal practice of trespassing on another's property to hunt or steal game without the landowner's permission*.


----------



## bhutso

pinski79 said:


> That is how most people including myself use the term. The correct way to use it is *the illegal practice of trespassing on another's property to hunt or steal game without the landowner's permission*.


Yep

I use it the "wrong" way as well 

Maybe we need to come up with a word even more harsh for this sort of behavior?


----------



## vonfoust

Poach (from dictionary.com) 
[pohch]
verb (used without object)
1.to trespass, especially on another's game preserve, in order to steal animals or to hunt.
2.to take game or fish illegally.

#2 says nothing about trespassing (and I'm not debating this, don't care enough, just happened to look it up to enlighten myself and I certainly wouldn't want to argue with the archery innovator of the decade :wink 

Let's get back to CB being a (insert word here). Because even without poaching and/or taking deer illegally he is poor example of a human being.


----------



## pinski79

vonfoust said:


> Poach (from dictionary.com)
> [pohch]
> verb (used without object)
> 1.to trespass, especially on another's game preserve, in order to steal animals or to hunt.
> 2.to take game or fish illegally.
> 
> #2 says nothing about trespassing (and I'm not debating this, don't care enough, just happened to look it up to enlighten myself and I certainly wouldn't want to argue with the archery innovator of the decade :wink
> 
> Let's get back to CB being a (insert word here). Because even without poaching and/or taking deer illegally he is poor example of a human being.


good so I was using it right all these years. I was looking up poaching not poach . We should say " that guy booyahed that deer" instead of poached


----------



## iceman14

https://youtu.be/_o2_j3379ec


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outsider

Maybe he can ask to get his job back


----------



## Huntinsker

pinski79 said:


> That is how most people including myself use the term. The correct way to use it is *the illegal practice of trespassing on another's property to hunt or steal game without the landowner's permission*.


If you go to the second definition of the verb "poach" it says....."to take game or fish illegally."

We're all correct.


----------



## Liveoutdoors24

Let me first start out by saying I do not support CB in any way. I think it is disgusting what he did and never liked him from the start.

After reading the email from his lawyer I have been thinking of how that crooked guy could get CB off the hook. Since the landowner did not know the 8 pt was shot there was never a recovery of it or its antlers I assume. Therefore, other than the video, there is no proof that he actually hit that deer. I know we can only see a low quality video and im sure the original is better quality, but unless they can zoom in and see evidence of hitting that deer there is no proof he hit it. That would make it legal to shoot the 10 pt. He hadnt tagged it yet so he did still have a tag in his pocket. If it goes to court then all they will look at is the facts and will not be able to use assumptions as evidence. 

Again please do not bash me for this. I DO NOT support him. You just hear all the time lawyers presenting just the facts. I would hate to see it go this way but it could be the way he is defended. I hope someone that knows more about the court of law can say that this is not the case.


----------



## Boatman71

I miss the meme's already


----------



## Billy H

Liveoutdoors24 said:


> Let me first start out by saying I do not support CB in any way. I think it is disgusting what he did and never liked him from the start.
> 
> After reading the email from his lawyer I have been thinking of how that crooked guy could get CB off the hook. Since the landowner did not know the 8 pt was shot there was never a recovery of it or its antlers I assume. Therefore, other than the video, there is no proof that he actually hit that deer. I know we can only see a low quality video and im sure the original is better quality, but unless they can zoom in and see evidence of hitting that deer there is no proof he hit it. That would make it legal to shoot the 10 pt. He hadnt tagged it yet so he did still have a tag in his pocket. If it goes to court then all they will look at is the facts and will not be able to use assumptions as evidence.
> 
> Again please do not bash me for this. I DO NOT support him. You just hear all the time lawyers presenting just the facts. I would hate to see it go this way but it could be the way he is defended. I hope someone that knows more about the court of law can say that this is not the case.


If that turns out to be the case the fly in the ointment is someone was in the blind with him and witnessed the whole thing.


----------



## lawyerguy1

the videographer can testify as to what he saw as a witness and that corroborates and probably goes a lot farther than the video does. He made no attempt to recover the 8. Didn't even look. That right there should be enough for a wanton waste or failure to tag charge. The second buck can easily be attached to the first. And we don't really know if the other deer was ever found, but the landowner may be able to testify in regards to that as well. I'm sure these guided hunting game farm type places keep a pretty close eye on things.


----------



## 3d4me

where is the lawyer letter found


----------



## Liveoutdoors24

lawyerguy1 said:


> the videographer can testify as to what he saw as a witness and that corroborates and probably goes a lot farther than the video does. He made no attempt to recover the 8. Didn't even look. That right there should be enough for a wanton waste or failure to tag charge. The second buck can easily be attached to the first. And we don't really know if the other deer was ever found, but the landowner may be able to testify in regards to that as well. I'm sure these guided hunting game farm type places keep a pretty close eye on things.


It hasnt been said but I hope the 8pt was eventsully found and maybe assumed it died of natural causes?


----------



## MI1

You have to assume he is finished in this biz


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catkinson

Oh my gosh you really gives a ****


----------



## BSmith12

Liveoutdoors24 said:


> Let me first start out by saying I do not support CB in any way. I think it is disgusting what he did and never liked him from the start.
> 
> After reading the email from his lawyer I have been thinking of how that crooked guy could get CB off the hook. Since the landowner did not know the 8 pt was shot there was never a recovery of it or its antlers I assume. Therefore, other than the video, there is no proof that he actually hit that deer. I know we can only see a low quality video and im sure the original is better quality, but unless they can zoom in and see evidence of hitting that deer there is no proof he hit it. That would make it legal to shoot the 10 pt. He hadnt tagged it yet so he did still have a tag in his pocket. If it goes to court then all they will look at is the facts and will not be able to use assumptions as evidence.
> 
> Again please do not bash me for this. I DO NOT support him. You just hear all the time lawyers presenting just the facts. I would hate to see it go this way but it could be the way he is defended. I hope someone that knows more about the court of law can say that this is not the case.


I watched the high quality version of it and you can definitely see it was hit. Ill try to post it. Does this link work?

https://drive.google.com/uc?id=16UzibR0OpgJdASkgKagRmz4wNC1AcYoO&export=download

Or try

https://doc-14-a8-docs.googleuserco...7328889&hash=0vn12kms8g3kuudaojn80pvgsm014ocf


----------



## bhutso

catkinson said:


> Oh my gosh you really gives a ****


You really does


----------



## friedm1

I it an error trying to watch t.


----------



## dhom

bhutso said:


> I will say though, spook may be back but I never see or hear anything about the guy
> Not sure how he can be making it on hunting alone.


Him and his father own I believe 1000 acres of land groomed for deer, duck and not sure what else hunting they guide on.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhutso

dhom said:


> Him and his father own I believe 1000 acres of land groomed for deer, duck and not sure what else hunting they guide on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotcha 
So he is also a guide/outfitter apart from whatever Hunting show stuff he does


----------



## dhom

bhutso said:


> Gotcha
> So he is also a guide/outfitter apart from whatever Hunting show stuff he does


It appears so. I turned on the t.v the other day and was surprised to see his show still on TV. I am not a fan of Spook but my interest was piqued due the episode was about that business and the land he owns with his father and some history on it. I didn't keep it on after that so not sure about anything else. 
I am amazed he still has a show as well as sponsors.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bghunter7311

Spook Spook spook spook nation Great Show!


----------



## Griz34

Looks like Rage removed him from their pro staff page today.


----------



## JMart294

Booyah


----------



## tackscall

Griz34 said:


> Looks like Rage removed him from their pro staff page today.


Price drop to $48.25


----------



## km04

tackscall said:


> price drop to $48.25


lol!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bambikiller

tackscall said:


> Price drop to $48.25


48.99 I think 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08

Never cared for CB even if I did like the guy he still deserves whatever he gets legally for the poaching and in the alley behind the bar for talking to his camera man the way he did. 

Also I watched the entire wadell video and he absolutely nailed it. The industry and "professionals" are what's going to bring hunting down because of the way the sport of hunting is now perceived to the general public. Everyone wants to hunt now but alot of the newcomers are doing it for the wrong reasons and alot of the t.v personalities make you believe you have to do this or that and shoot only certain caliber animals. Although I will never give up hunting I do remember being young and just hunting. That's what it was, it was none of this you have to shoot a giant it needs to score a certain number or be of certain age. And I can tell you there was a part of hunting being that way before that was a hell of alot more enjoyable than we sometimes make it to be. So yes EVERYONE that hunts or wants to needs to listen to wadells views on this situation with the DB CB


----------



## Mohegan

iceman14 said:


> https://youtu.be/_o2_j3379ec
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> Stone Cold PERFECT !


----------



## DeathFromBelow

Most of Spooks $$$ came from land development. His dad and uncle were/are great business men and pretty well had things set up before Spook came along. They were at one time one of the largest timber buyers east of the Mississippi. That?s one way they wound up with so much land. A lot of people will sell there whole place to you for less than the timber will bring. Spook developed a big tract of land into a subdivision in his/our hometown and did pretty well on that. He has his hands in on a lot of businesses and land deals around here. Movie theaters, construction, farming, you name it. He also pays to have his show on tv. Not the other way around.


----------



## ShootingABN!

So he's lost Grizzly Coolers, Fear no Evil off the air, SCENTLOK is investigating to drop him. Raining down the thunder....


----------



## NCBuckNBass

Was the place these two bucks were killed a high fence operation? I doubt wild deer normally cover hundreds of yards in daylight heading strait to a ground blind unless they heard the dinner bell and were expecting the nightly feeding.


----------



## bambikiller

NCBuckNBass said:


> Was the place these two bucks were killed a high fence operation? I doubt wild deer normally cover hundreds of yards in daylight heading strait to a ground blind unless they heard the dinner bell and were expecting the nightly feeding.


No


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lungpuncher1

bhutso said:


> Gotcha
> So he is also a guide/outfitter apart from whatever Hunting show stuff he does


That's just a list of outfitters he's associated with. Scroll on down that page. He's not an outfitter. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Newhunter1

Hower08 said:


> Never cared for CB even if I did like the guy he still deserves whatever he gets legally for the poaching and in the alley behind the bar for talking to his camera man the way he did.
> 
> Also I watched the entire wadell video and he absolutely nailed it. The industry and "professionals" are what's going to bring hunting down because of the way the sport of hunting is now perceived to the general public. Everyone wants to hunt now but alot of the newcomers are doing it for the wrong reasons and alot of the t.v personalities make you believe you have to do this or that and shoot only certain caliber animals. Although I will never give up hunting I do remember being young and just hunting. That's what it was, it was none of this you have to shoot a giant it needs to score a certain number or be of certain age. And I can tell you there was a part of hunting being that way before that was a hell of alot more enjoyable than we sometimes make it to be. So yes EVERYONE that hunts or wants to needs to listen to wadells views on this situation with the DB CB


Can you post a link to the video? I've looked but cannot find it.


----------



## pinski79

DeathFromBelow said:


> Most of Spooks $$$ came from land development. His dad and uncle were/are great business men and pretty well had things set up before Spook came along. They were at one time one of the largest timber buyers east of the Mississippi. That?s one way they wound up with so much land. A lot of people will sell there whole place to you for less than the timber will bring. Spook developed a big tract of land into a subdivision in his/our hometown and did pretty well on that. He has his hands in on a lot of businesses and land deals around here. Movie theaters, construction, farming, you name it. He also pays to have his show on tv. Not the other way around.


All these guys pay to be on TV


----------



## OhioDeer5

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Rodney is correct tag was purchased after the fact


Lee had the correct tag. He shot his buck. Went home and purchased another tag. When he checked in his buck he used the new tag instead of the tag he already had. This flagged it in the system as it should. Honest mistake of having two tags and simply grabbing the wrong one. That's why it's only $100 fine and it was not poaching. He still has that buck. It was a simple slap on the wrist.


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mlima5

tackscall said:


> The ruts over??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Someone should tell the deer around here that then because its going strong right now (please dont!)


----------



## Hower08

Newhunter1 said:


> Can you post a link to the video? I've looked but cannot find it.


https://m.facebook.com/BoogerBottom/
You do not need a Facebook account to view. I dont have one and viewed it fine


----------



## NCBuckNBass

OhioDeer5 said:


> Lee had the correct tag. He shot his buck. Went home and purchased another tag. When he checked in his buck he used the new tag instead of the tag he already had. This flagged it in the system as it should. Honest mistake of having two tags and simply grabbing the wrong one. That's why it's only $100 fine and it was not poaching. He still has that buck. It was a simple slap on the wrist.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I wouldn't be able to keep tags straight either with Tiffany in my field of vision. No harm no foul as far as I'm concerned on this matter.


----------



## df06

I wasn’t there so I can’t say what Lee did or did not do. But I have had multiple tags in my pockets many many time in my 40 years of bow hunting. I never used the wrong tag. Nor have I bought a tag alter killing a deer and accidentally used that tag to register the deer. 
And I sure am not above average intelligence.
Amazing.


----------



## bhutso

lungpuncher1 said:


> That's just a list of outfitters he's associated with. Scroll on down that page. He's not an outfitter.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


The picture of the website won't let me scroll


----------



## BeastModeHunter

Biggest fake Christian ever. 

Breaks the law by killing two bucks in a one buck state. Doesn't attempt to even recover one of them
Cusses out cameraman.
Backs out of a hunt with a veteran after he promoted it. 

How many times does this guy have to commit acts like this before we just say the guy is a straightup jack*****? Why are guys like this on tv? 

He represents hunters on television. What a great role model.



I;m sure his truck has crosses on it and bible verses. What a POS. Doesn't get any more fake that Chris....


----------



## Kletos

Birddog-445 said:


> It’s like the NFL as long as the average hunter falls for there BS and buys the sponsors product it will never end. Hunters across the nation need to make there voices heard now and quit throwing money at strokes like CB and the products that he and many other “Tools”in the hunting industry promote..... I personally used to love to watch the real true to life hunting shows I could relate to as a blue collar worker hunting public land. Those hunting shows have all but disappeared.I will not watch 3/4 of the shows on the sportsman’s and outdoor channel with my two young boys because of the way hunting is being portrayed......*If you have not seen Micheal Waddell’s post on this issue I urge everyone on AT to look it up and give it a listen,* I think he hit the nail on the head with what he had to say.


I just got done watching the video and it was well done, and he makes some good points over the 20 minutes. But I think he does a bit of a disservice in kind of indirectly distancing himself from those who are hurting the sport. We are driven as a culture toward 'bigger is better' and 'bragging rights'. Our culture is saturated by opportunities for people to get their 15 minutes of fame, and now most people want in. So what do you see every times you see Waddell and T-bone and the gang? "The Bone Collector". They license the name on all kinds of products. The sell decals for trucks that I see all over the place. What does that name along tell you? "Bigger is better!" "Bragging rights!"

It's one thing to blame the industry for the stuff that promotes poaching and the pushing of boundaries, but I think Bone Collector is at the top of the heap in that regard, even if they don't have the same aggressive personalities of people like CB.


----------



## robampton

df06 said:


> I wasn’t there so I can’t say what Lee did or did not do. But I have had multiple tags in my pockets many many time in my 40 years of bow hunting. I never used the wrong tag. Nor have I bought a tag alter killing a deer and accidentally used that tag to register the deer.
> And I sure am not above average intelligence.
> Amazing.


Whether or not you have done it, doesn't mean he didn't. The question to ask is simple......If he had the correct tag, which he did, then what would be the motivation for intentionally putting the new, and wrong, tag on the deer and getting himself in trouble? There isn't a scenario in which that benefits him. I know nothing about the guy, but there simply wasn't any motivation for him to do what he did intentionally. I don't believe there is any hunter anywhere that hasn't, at some point, technically broken some sort of game law. There is a million ways to break them.


----------



## robampton

I don't know much about this guys show because I absolutely can't stand when people say Buyah. I hate it. 

I hope he pays appropriately for whatever he did.


----------



## bojangles808

robampton said:


> I don't know much about this guys show because I absolutely can't stand when people say Buyah. I hate it.
> 
> I hope he pays appropriately for whatever he did.


Buyah


----------



## roosiebull

BeastModeHunter said:


> Biggest fake Christian ever.
> .


I wouldn't go that far, none of us are perfect or close to it, this supposedly happened a couple years ago, and life is all about bettering yourself as a person. none of us know his path, or struggles, or how much progress he has made as a person since the incident.

I hope he owns up to the situation as a man, and takes whatever punishment is given, and I hope he has become a better person since the incident. 

I imagine media could make any of us look pretty bad if that was the goal.


----------



## Archerbruce

I don't think they can get him for the poaching, because I think the Statue of limitation is 2 years.
But when he transported it across state line I believe it became a Felony.

Also I was told that he actually shot a buck a day earlier from the same stand but they were not able to find it.

I know a guy that was talking to Chris a few days ago i believe, and when this guy was getting ready to ask him about all this he said " I have to go the DNR just pulled up"


----------



## Billy H

roosiebull said:


> I wouldn't go that far, none of us are perfect or close to it, this supposedly happened a couple years ago, and life is all about bettering yourself as a person. none of us know his path, or struggles, or how much progress he has made as a person since the incident.
> 
> I hope he owns up to the situation as a man, and takes whatever punishment is given, and I hope he has become a better person since the incident.
> 
> I imagine media could make any of us look pretty bad if that was the goal.


Yeah sure. Its not the media making this guy look bad, it’s his actions. These assclowns that inject thier so called Christianity into everything they do raises a red flag for me immediately. The louder the Christian the more they have to hide. How they let Jesus guide them and help them kill animals and Jesus plan for them was to kill animals on TV to make money. What a joke! Got to hand it to the guy he found two gullible segments of people to sucker, the Christians and the guys that believe TV hunting and made a ton of money. Next card he’ll pull is being “Born Again”


----------



## BIP

Having religion is like having a penis. It’s o.k. to have one and be proud of it, but it’s not o.k. to go around and wave it in everyone’s face.


----------



## Hower08

Kletos said:


> I just got done watching the video and it was well done, and he makes some good points over the 20 minutes. But I think he does a bit of a disservice in kind of indirectly distancing himself from those who are hurting the sport. We are driven as a culture toward 'bigger is better' and 'bragging rights'. Our culture is saturated by opportunities for people to get their 15 minutes of fame, and now most people want in. So what do you see every times you see Waddell and T-bone and the gang? "The Bone Collector". They license the name on all kinds of products. The sell decals for trucks that I see all over the place. What does that name along tell you? "Bigger is better!" "Bragging rights!"
> 
> It's one thing to blame the industry for the stuff that promotes poaching and the pushing of boundaries, but I think Bone Collector is at the top of the heap in that regard, even if they don't have the same aggressive personalities of people like CB.


I 100% agree with this. I do not like the whole "branding" thing I guess you would call it but I have liked wadell since he started with realtree way back when. But we also need to understand like every one else in the country that goes to work every day that is there job to promote X brand so I try to look past all of that and try to only see the person


----------



## Hower08

BIP said:


> Having religion is like having a penis. It’s o.k. to have one and be proud of it, but it’s not o.k. to go around and wave it in everyone’s face.


Uhhh its not??? I gotta make a few phone calls


----------



## Tacticalarchery

I'm so sick of hearing how the land owner has no clue what is going on knows nothing! I know the landowner pretty darn well and his son the landowner is known as one of the biggest poachers in East Central Indiana. They spend thousands of dollars on corn and apples to bait deer in, even his family talks about how bad the landowner is a poacher. The landowner is very tight with a DNR locally actually the warden in that area that lives next door to the farm Chris Brackett was hunting. Several years ago the land owner's son had shot two of the wardens bird dogs over anger because they were messing up his deer hunting so he shot them with his archery equipment then later dumped them off on the side of the road which was seen by another neighbor long story short nobody got in trouble the warden was bought with money and meet! The landowner and his son on a meat processing facility a couple hours north of this farm that Brackett was hunting..
My honest opinion everybody knew what was going on it was a matter of time before somebody slipped up and said something


----------



## lungpuncher1

BIP said:


> Having religion is like having a penis. It’s o.k. to have one and be proud of it, but it’s not o.k. to go around and wave it in everyone’s face.


Be original. That's the oldest most worn out saying on here. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## hooiserarcher

This is from the landowner Kevin Marsh sent to me this morning. 
Take it for what it is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1

Billy H said:


> Yeah sure. Its not the media making this guy look bad, it’s his actions. These assclowns that inject thier so called Christianity into everything they do raises a red flag for me immediately. The louder the Christian the more they have to hide. How they let Jesus guide them and help them kill animals and Jesus plan for them was to kill animals on TV to make money. What a joke! Got to hand it to the guy he found two gullible segments of people to sucker, the Christians and the guys that believe TV hunting and made a ton of money. Next card he’ll pull is being “Born Again”


Right on
A lot “Christians” out there that are as fake as the day us long....not just Christians either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Women and antlers.....together, making men do dumb things since the beginning of time.


----------



## BTM

nicko said:


> Women and antlers.....together, making men do dumb things since the beginning of time.


Ain't that the truth, nicko! :wink:


----------



## tomas4891

bigbucks170 said:


> yeah sorry going through a lot right now ...my Dad's Cancer came back and he is in Hospice, doubt he will make it through the weekend..I need to see more positives just hard for me right now..


Praying for you man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## novich69

nicko said:


> Women and antlers.....together, making men do dumb things since the beginning of time.


HA! Spot on nicko!


----------



## incutrav

BSmith12 said:


> I watched the high quality version of it and you can definitely see it was hit. Ill try to post it. Does this link work?
> 
> https://drive.google.com/uc?id=16UzibR0OpgJdASkgKagRmz4wNC1AcYoO&export=download
> 
> Or try
> 
> https://doc-14-a8-docs.googleuserco...7328889&hash=0vn12kms8g3kuudaojn80pvgsm014ocf


The HQ Video eliminates any doubt that the first buck was a lethal hit. Its front leg goes out from under it, shoulder hit. Also, right after he says 'there is the big 170', sounds like he tells the guy to shut the camera off


----------



## Dextee

Tacticalarchery said:


> I'm so sick of hearing how the land owner has no clue what is going on knows nothing! I know the landowner pretty darn well and his son the landowner is known as one of the biggest poachers in East Central Indiana. They spend thousands of dollars on corn and apples to bait deer in, even his family talks about how bad the landowner is a poacher. The landowner is very tight with a DNR locally actually the warden in that area that lives next door to the farm Chris Brackett was hunting. Several years ago the land owner's son had shot two of the wardens bird dogs over anger because they were messing up his deer hunting so he shot them with his archery equipment then later dumped them off on the side of the road which was seen by another neighbor long story short nobody got in trouble the warden was bought with money and meet! The landowner and his son on a meat processing facility a couple hours north of this farm that Brackett was hunting..
> My honest opinion everybody knew what was going on it was a matter of time before somebody slipped up and said something


Interesting. I don't find this surprising. Though it doesn't change CB's actions, even if the LO would of told him to do it.


----------



## Outsider

hooiserarcher said:


> This is from the landowner Kevin Marsh sent to me this morning.
> Take it for what it is.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know what pissing me off is that on stuff like that there is a two year statue. But when my brother got a ticket for red light 11 years ago (was driving my car that was under my name) they send me a notice they will deduct the ticket from my tax return. I tried to explain to them I never knew about it and I moved twice during that period. Still they took the money with extra fees. Now this guy kills two animals which he is only allowed to kill one and there is nothing that can be done???


----------



## Outsider

incutrav said:


> The HQ Video eliminates any doubt that the first buck was a lethal hit. Its front leg goes out from under it, shoulder hit. Also, right after he says 'there is the big 170', sounds like he tells the guy to shut the camera off


Yeap. You can see clearly he was hit. And that second Texas heart shot....unbelievable. They should took his hunting license away for life.


----------



## robampton

bojangles808 said:


> Buyah


You typed it, not said it. I love it when people type it.


----------



## CarpCommander

I was sitting in my stand y-day, watching the gorgeous sunrise on the last day of my rutcation. I've hunted my ass off, and although I saw a few shooters, I never had a really good opportunity to connect. I was feeling pretty bummed out and sorry for myself to be quite honest. 8-12hrs a day in the tree for over 2wks, and no horns to show for it. Ya, I was feeling pretty blue....

Then I realized things could be worse. I could be sitting in CB's shoes. And just like that, literally, my day improved 150%. 

True story


----------



## CarpCommander

If there's really a legit limit of statutation on this the IN DNR needs to be tore up from the floor up. I'd hope in a special case like this they'd be able to make an exception. I've seen in OH a few cases where the DNR will follow poaching rings for years before they make a bust. Given the nature of how hard it is to gather evidence and build a case 2yrs is a pretty silly amount of time to limit wildlife cases to. 

Not that it really matters I guess, he's getting fried pretty good on social media anyways. I'd say what was left of his 'career' is pretty much toast. Hopefully people see through that Christian crap; if he was sorry he woulda voluntarily confessed long ago.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Tacticalarchery said:


> I'm so sick of hearing how the land owner has no clue what is going on knows nothing! I know the landowner pretty darn well and his son the landowner is known as one of the biggest poachers in East Central Indiana. They spend thousands of dollars on corn and apples to bait deer in, even his family talks about how bad the landowner is a poacher. The landowner is very tight with a DNR locally actually the warden in that area that lives next door to the farm Chris Brackett was hunting. Several years ago the land owner's son had shot two of the wardens bird dogs over anger because they were messing up his deer hunting so he shot them with his archery equipment then later dumped them off on the side of the road which was seen by another neighbor long story short nobody got in trouble the warden was bought with money and meet! The landowner and his son on a meat processing facility a couple hours north of this farm that Brackett was hunting..
> My honest opinion everybody knew what was going on it was a matter of time before somebody slipped up and said something


This all hear say,he said she said.were they ever cited were they ever convicted???? 
One things for sure the video of CB is hard to dispute.
Sounds like u have an axe to grind with the land owners or some jealousy,i will take ur post with a grain of salt unless u have facts


----------



## Newhunter1

Hower08 said:


> https://m.facebook.com/BoogerBottom/
> You do not need a Facebook account to view. I dont have one and viewed it fine


I've got to say...Waddell stated this very well.


----------



## TeamIdeal

there was a big bust early last week in IL. over 50 citations for hunting over bait by an outfitter. wonder if any big names got wrapped up in it?
https://www.facebook.com/IDNRCP/


----------



## TeamIdeal

for those without Facebook. 

Illinois Department of Natural Resources Conservation Police
Yesterday at 8:33am · 
IDNR Conservation Police Announce Results of Western Illinois Deer Hunting Enforcement Detail
BARRY, IL – Illinois Department of Natural Resources Conservation Police have issued more than 50 citations and warnings for illegal deer hunting and related offenses this month. The illegal activity was discovered during enforcement details in Pike and Adams counties on Nov. 8-9.
Conservation Police officers focused on activities on deer hunting properties managed by Hadley Creek Outfitters, based in Barry, IL, including the unlawful feeding of white-tailed deer, and allowing clients to hunt deer over a baited area.
During the enforcement detail, Conservation Police officers confirmed approximately 6,400 acres were baited and unlawful to hunt in Pike and Adams counties. Bait is defined as any material, whether liquid or solid, including food, salt, mineral, and other products that can be ingested, placed, or scattered in such a manner as to attract or lure white-tailed deer. The illegal areas were baited with trophy rocks, mineral licks, piled corn, and corn scattered among food plots.
Hadley Creek managers, guides, and clients were cited for multiple violations of feeding deer and hunting over baited areas. Officers working the detail also came across additional violations in the area which were committed by hunters who were not involved with hunting on Hadley Creek properties.
Violations discovered during the detail included: Unlawful Feeding of White-tailed Deer, Unlawfully Hunting White-tailed Deer over a Baited Area, Transportation of an Uncased Bow and Firearm, Unlawful Possession of Untagged Deer, Unlawful Possession of Another Individual’s Deer Permit, Failure to Report Deer Harvest Same Day as Kill, and Falsification of Residency to Obtain Permits. Illinois Conservation Police officers issued 46 citations and 7 written warnings during the detail.
Illinois has taken a proactive approach to prevent the further spread of Chronic Wasting Disease (CWD). It is unlawful to make available food, salt, mineral blocks or other products for ingestion by wild deer or other wildlife in areas where wild deer are present at any time. CWD is a fatal neurological disease of deer, elk, and moose. The disease is always fatal in deer and there is no treatment or cure. CWD is transmitted directly from one animal to another, and there is evidence that it also can be transmitted from contaminated places in the environment (for instance, a feeding area where saliva and excrement from an infected deer is present). CWD was first found in Illinois during the fall of 2002. The disease has been confirmed to be present in 17 northern Illinois counties.


----------



## df06

robampton said:


> Whether or not you have done it, doesn't mean he didn't. The question to ask is simple......If he had the correct tag, which he did, then what would be the motivation for intentionally putting the new, and wrong, tag on the deer and getting himself in trouble? There isn't a scenario in which that benefits him. I know nothing about the guy, but there simply wasn't any motivation for him to do what he did intentionally. I don't believe there is any hunter anywhere that hasn't, at some point, technically broken some sort of game law. There is a million ways to break them.


I presumed, he could use the wrong tag, so he could go kill another with the tag that he should have used in the first place.


----------



## BIP

lungpuncher1 said:


> Be original. That's the oldest most worn out saying on here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



Thanks, hall monitor....now scamper along and tell a Mod I called you a name....


----------



## BIP

Hower08 said:


> Uhhh its not??? I gotta make a few phone calls


You are coming in broken and unreadable.......


----------



## thirdhandman

TeamIdeal said:


> for those without Facebook.
> 
> Illinois Department of Natural Resources Conservation Police
> Yesterday at 8:33am ·
> IDNR Conservation Police Announce Results of Western Illinois Deer Hunting Enforcement Detail
> BARRY, IL – Illinois Department of Natural Resources Conservation Police have issued more than 50 citations and warnings for illegal deer hunting and related offenses this month. The illegal activity was discovered during enforcement details in Pike and Adams counties on Nov. 8-9.
> Conservation Police officers focused on activities on deer hunting properties managed by Hadley Creek Outfitters, based in Barry, IL, including the unlawful feeding of white-tailed deer, and allowing clients to hunt deer over a baited area.
> During the enforcement detail, Conservation Police officers confirmed approximately 6,400 acres were baited and unlawful to hunt in Pike and Adams counties. Bait is defined as any material, whether liquid or solid, including food, salt, mineral, and other products that can be ingested, placed, or scattered in such a manner as to attract or lure white-tailed deer. The illegal areas were baited with trophy rocks, mineral licks, piled corn, and corn scattered among food plots.
> *Hadley Creek managers,* guides, and clients were cited for multiple violations of feeding deer and hunting over baited areas. Officers working the detail also came across additional violations in the area which were committed by hunters who were not involved with hunting on Hadley Creek properties.
> Violations discovered during the detail included: Unlawful Feeding of White-tailed Deer, Unlawfully Hunting White-tailed Deer over a Baited Area, Transportation of an Uncased Bow and Firearm, Unlawful Possession of Untagged Deer, Unlawful Possession of Another Individual’s Deer Permit, Failure to Report Deer Harvest Same Day as Kill, and Falsification of Residency to Obtain Permits. Illinois Conservation Police officers issued 46 citations and 7 written warnings during the detail.
> Illinois has taken a proactive approach to prevent the further spread of Chronic Wasting Disease (CWD). It is unlawful to make available food, salt, mineral blocks or other products for ingestion by wild deer or other wildlife in areas where wild deer are present at any time. CWD is a fatal neurological disease of deer, elk, and moose. The disease is always fatal in deer and there is no treatment or cure. CWD is transmitted directly from one animal to another, and there is evidence that it also can be transmitted from contaminated places in the environment (for instance, a feeding area where saliva and excrement from an infected deer is present). CWD was first found in Illinois during the fall of 2002. The disease has been confirmed to be present in 17 northern Illinois counties.


Where have we seen this name before?


----------



## lungpuncher1

BIP said:


> Thanks, hall monitor....now scamper along and tell a Mod I called you a name....


No thanks. Hope you have a good day. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## BIP

lungpuncher1 said:


> No thanks. Hope you have a good day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


You too, you fine example of today’s America.....


----------



## Huntinsker

So watching the high quality video with my headphones in and the volume all the way up, the camera man clearly says, "He's a good buck Brackett," at the 5:43 mark. At the 6:21 he even more clearly says, "I'm gunna lose him in a second Brackett." The shot was very clearly a kill shot that appeared to shatter the near side shoulder. No way the deer survived.

After the shot the camera turns into the blind and you can see the shooter's face. It certainly looks like Chris Brackett to me but I'm not a fan of his so I don't know his face too well, it's usually covered by his butt cheeks when I see him. 

At the 7:30 mark, Brackett says, after looking out the side window at the other deer, "Let the cam look. The big 170s out here". 

He reloads and shoots the bigger buck while it is facing directly away from him and At the 11:43 mark, Brackett says, "I don't even know where the other one went". 

Never did he say to shut off the camera. He knew exactly what they were going to do when shooting the second buck. Unfortunately, the camera guy also seemed kind of excited when the big buck went down and never said a word about the first deer.


----------



## M.Magis

df06 said:


> I presumed, he could use the wrong tag, so he could go kill another with the tag that he should have used in the first place.


That makes no sense. Entering the wrong tag # triggers a problem in the automated system. It's been that way for years.


----------



## BigDeer

Has it been said if the cameraman had a tag?


----------



## Tacticalarchery

palmatedbuck04 said:


> This all hear say,he said she said.were they ever cited were they ever convicted????
> One things for sure the video of CB is hard to dispute.
> Sounds like u have an axe to grind with the land owners or some jealousy,i will take ur post with a grain of salt unless u have facts


You can take your Axe and sharpen it yourself I've known the marsh family for 25 years I have no problem with any of them but what I will say is everybody knows there's two sides to every story sure I've got text messages I can post on here just like the rest of you but it's only going to show a different side of Kevin Kevin and I have never had any differences but I believe people should not act one way in public then act another way behind closed doors.


----------



## OxMan80

Huntinsker said:


> I think you're talking about someone else. Chris Brackett was never ticketed for anything. This is the first anyone has found out about him shooting 2 bucks on one tag, one of which he left to rot in the field, in a single buck state.


I was going by a report I saw online that had a link to the video where he shoots the two deer, and it said he had been ticketed by the state for shooting a buck without a tag.


----------



## tomas4891

BigDeer said:


> Has it been said if the cameraman had a tag?


That was my question as well. A real classy move would have been to give the gun to the camera guy and take his camera and let him fill his tag. Many camera guys will get a tag and take advantage of the opportunity to hunt some of these amazing places. It would have been cool to see the camera guy get a booner! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDeer

tomas4891 said:


> That was my question as well. A real classy move would have been to give the gun to the camera guy and take his camera and let him fill his tag. Many camera guys will get a tag and take advantage of the opportunity to hunt some of these amazing places. It would have been cool to see the camera guy get a booner!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, kind of what I was thinking. If the camera dude had a tag, that would have been cool and you'd still get it on video. If he did have a tag and CB was like, tough shat, I'm filling your tag, shows the type of guy he is, and what I believe him to be.


----------



## bhutso

BigDeer said:


> Yeah, kind of what I was thinking. If the camera dude had a tag, that would have been cool and you'd still get it on video. If he did have a tag and CB was like, tough shat, I'm filling your tag, shows the type of guy he is, and what I believe him to be.


Not only did he not let the camera man shoot it, he also didn't fill the camera guys tag himself,(if he had one) he simply ignored the fact that he had just shot and most definitely killed a buck. And decided to kill another one 

That really shows who he is to me

I've seen the other senario play out before too, tv star kills a buck, camera man has a tag and another buck comes in and the camera guy gets to take it. Sometimes bowhunting using a bow that wasn't his
That too me makes for much viewing than just watching the big names shoot giant after giant.


----------



## Scotty C

I teach law, mind you its only on a high school level... But we get pretty involved in criminal law.

It all comes down to proof and reasonable doubt... A lawyer would have no problem creating reasonable doubt that the first deer was mortally wounded.. no matter what they said on video we can't really tell 100%. 
I'm not trying to say he didn't do it, looks like he absolutely did.... but nothing is a slam dunk... ie OJ Simpson 

That all said..... CB has been tried, convicted and sentenced already in the court of public opinion. He was wrong and he burnt many bridges along the way. I don't wish bad things to happen to anyone so I hope he can find a way to change and become a better person, husband, friend etc. 
All the guys on here wishing him nothing but ill will are ridiculous..


----------



## MNarrow

Drury Outdoors just posted the CB story on their Facebook page this morning........with a picture of Trent Siegle from Heartland Bowhunter with Mufasa. Unreal.


----------



## Huntinsker

OxMan80 said:


> I was going by a report I saw online that had a link to the video where he shoots the two deer, and it said he had been ticketed by the state for shooting a buck without a tag.


Oh yeah they had it wrong then. No tickets issued at the time.


----------



## Huntinsker

MNarrow said:


> Drury Outdoors just posted the CB story on their Facebook page this morning........with a picture of Trent Siegle from Heartland Bowhunter with Mufasa. Unreal.


What does that mean? Did they have the picture of the wrong guy and accidentally used this Trent Siegle's photo, whoever that is?


----------



## pinski79

MNarrow said:


> Drury Outdoors just posted the CB story on their Facebook page this morning........with a picture of Trent Siegle from Heartland Bowhunter with Mufasa. Unreal.


mufasa?


----------



## incutrav

It was spam/hack post. If you click into the Drury Outdoors FB page, that post isnt there but it shows up in your feed


----------



## Kletos

BigDeer said:


> Has it been said if the cameraman had a tag?


Wouldn't matter if CB took the shot. Party hunting is illegal in Indiana. Tag is only good for the person who purchased it.


----------



## MNarrow

incutrav said:


> It was spam/hack post. If you click into the Drury Outdoors FB page, that post isnt there but it shows up in your feed


Gotcha. Trent posted the post on his Instagram page and Drury Outdoors responded that they have been dealing with a hacker the last 24 hours posting news stories to their Facebook page.


----------



## MNarrow

pinski79 said:


> mufasa?


224" Kansas buck Trent killed last year.


----------



## jbonerage14

I will say this, I think that Brackett had he shot 2 deer yea he would have been tried in public opinion but what is worse and coming out since, he opened the flood gates for everything wrong he has ever done. I have seen numerous messages with him calling people stupid, acting better than them, cursing his "intern" camera man out I mean just his attitude straight up sucks along with the fact he did poach. I also am seeing all of his sponsors including his show pulled off the air. The damage has been done. Hopefully he just stops being an ******* to people. Not just the video of poaching or the camera man but the veteran hunt and numerous numerous messages that people have sent him asking advice and his ******* responses are what is bringing him down. I know I have sent several messages out to numerous outdoor personalities and all of them have been super helpful and nice not one have I got being a complete ass like he was to people.


----------



## pinski79

I figured it was something like that. Just find it odd that you know the name of a deer someone else shot. I guess you must be a fan


MNarrow said:


> 224" Kansas buck Trent killed last year.


----------



## MNarrow

pinski79 said:


> I figured it was something like that. Just find it odd that you know the name of a deer someone else shot. I guess you must be a fan


Lol, lame, I know, but whatever.


----------



## pinski79

MNarrow said:


> Lol, lame, I know, but whatever.


ah. no big deal


----------



## jager69

Tacticalarchery said:


> I'm so sick of hearing how the land owner has no clue what is going on knows nothing! I know the landowner pretty darn well and his son the landowner is known as one of the biggest poachers in East Central Indiana. They spend thousands of dollars on corn and apples to bait deer in, even his family talks about how bad the landowner is a poacher. The landowner is very tight with a DNR locally actually the warden in that area that lives next door to the farm Chris Brackett was hunting. Several years ago the land owner's son had shot two of the wardens bird dogs over anger because they were messing up his deer hunting so he shot them with his archery equipment then later dumped them off on the side of the road which was seen by another neighbor long story short nobody got in trouble the warden was bought with money and meet! The landowner and his son on a meat processing facility a couple hours north of this farm that Brackett was hunting..
> My honest opinion everybody knew what was going on it was a matter of time before somebody slipped up and said something


Not saying it’s not true, but he killed two of the game wardens dogs, and the game warden let it go because he got some meat?


----------



## bambikiller

jager69 said:


> Not saying it’s not true, but he killed two of the game wardens dogs, and the game warden let it go because he got some meat?


Lol .... sounds like a disgruntled friend of CB throwing shade on the land owner just saying 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbonerage14

Well I guess what the Indiana CO's should do now is go to the property that Kevin and his father hunt and by that I mean tonight right now. A buddy of mine actually knows the family really well used to work for him at the processing plant a young guy but still knows Kevin and he has offered him a job doing it again but if I were a CO knowing the " biggest poacher" monaker I would have my officers right now checking the entire property they hunt for corn salt licks anything illegal. They should probably go do that before anybody has the chance to cleanup any evidence. I live about 20 minutes from the Processing Plant and its a reputable place. I don't know them but maybe they can shed some light on this illegal activity somenoe posted earlier about the Marsh Family.


----------



## pinski79

jager69 said:


> Not saying it’s not true, but he killed two of the game wardens dogs, and the game warden let it go because he got some meat?


Someone kills my dog I'd only be satisfied feeding the meat of the offender to my other dog . Here's some summer sausage and some money wouldn't cut it


----------



## copterdoc

OhioDeer5 said:


> Lee had the correct tag. He shot his buck. Went home and purchased another tag. When he checked in his buck he used the new tag instead of the tag he already had. This flagged it in the system as it should. Honest mistake of having two tags and simply grabbing the wrong one. That's why it's only $100 fine and it was not poaching. He still has that buck. It was a simple slap on the wrist.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Are you saying that he had a valid tag in his possession, killed a buck, and rather than immediately tagging it, went out and bought *another* tag, which he then tagged the buck with?

Even if that is what happened, (which totally makes no sense), you *can't* legally do that!



> A Transportation Tag with the date
> of kill properly shown shall be visibly
> attached to the deer or turkey within
> 15 minutes of the time it is located
> after being taken or before the
> carcass is moved to be transported
> by any means, whichever occurs
> first,,,,,,


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER

copterdoc said:


> Are you saying that he had a valid tag in his possession, killed a buck, and rather than immediately tagging it, went out and bought *another* tag, which he then tagged the buck with?
> 
> Even if that is what happened, (which totally makes no sense), you *can't* legally do that!


I don't get it. How anyone can't simply read a tag. I'm sure Lee knows how to read.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

pinski79 said:


> Someone kills my dog I'd only be satisfied feeding the meat of the offender to my other dog . Here's some summer sausage and some money wouldn't cut it


I wonder if that dude realizes how stupid he sounds to make a comment like he did


----------



## robampton

TAIL~~CHASER said:


> I don't get it. How anyone can't simply read a tag. I'm sure Lee knows how to read.


Again, there would be not benefit to intentionally using the wrong tag, so why would he do it? No reason to invent things to be upset about.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

jbonerage14 said:


> Well I guess what the Indiana CO's should do now is go to the property that Kevin and his father hunt and by that I mean tonight right now. A buddy of mine actually knows the family really well used to work for him at the processing plant a young guy but still knows Kevin and he has offered him a job doing it again but if I were a CO knowing the " biggest poacher" monaker I would have my officers right now checking the entire property they hunt for corn salt licks anything illegal. They should probably go do that before anybody has the chance to cleanup any evidence. I live about 20 minutes from the Processing Plant and its a reputable place. I don't know them but maybe they can shed some light on this illegal activity somenoe posted earlier about the Marsh Family.


Ur something else geez....


----------



## Nate W

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I wonder if that dude realizes how stupid he sounds to make a comment like he did


Nope I️ agree with him. You kill my dog there will be serious problems for you.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Nate W said:


> Nope I️ agree with him. You kill my dog there will be serious problems for you.


U need to go back and reread the original comment


----------



## bhutso

Nate W said:


> Nope I️ agree with him. You kill my dog there will be serious problems for you.


The crazy dog >people crap can be it's own thread 

Save it


----------



## palmatedbuck04

bhutso said:


> The crazy dog >people crap can be it's own thread
> 
> Save it


Amen


----------



## NCBuckNBass

I used to believe the official capitol of white trash America was North Carolina but this event has me thinking Indiana is the true king and will rule for ages.


----------



## dhom

NCBuckNBass said:


> I used to believe the official capitol of white trash America was North Carolina but this event has me thinking Indiana is the true king and will rule for ages.


I always thought it was Florida.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull

jager69 said:


> Not saying it’s not true, but he killed two of the game wardens dogs, and the game warden let it go because he got some meat?


I will say it, BS story.....


----------



## Whaack

In for this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copterdoc

robampton said:


> Again, there would be not benefit to intentionally using the wrong tag, so why would he do it? No reason to invent things to be upset about.


I read your last post that you made before this one, and I'd say that you still haven't really thought this out.


----------



## crankn101

dhom said:


> I always thought it was Florida.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 It is


----------



## Whaack

KYBowhunter said:


> You can chew someones butt without being a complete jerk in the way you do it. Especially if you are going to throw your religion around every chance you get. If I screw up and my boss wants to get on me fine but he isn't going to cuss me.


Exactly. And he’s “a professional” so he is held to a higher standard by his sponsors and the public. Just is what it is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamnss

bigbucks170 said:


> yeah sorry going through a lot right now ...my Dad's Cancer came back and he is in Hospice, doubt he will make it through the weekend..I need to see more positives just hard for me right now..


Prayers on the way for you and your family.


----------



## Outsider

If anyone know Chris let him know they looking to hire Holiday season part time package handlers at UPS. He can file application online too.


----------



## BigDeer

Outsider said:


> If anyone know Chris let him know they looking to hire Holiday season part time package handlers at UPS. He can file application online too.


Supposedly he did work for the post office in his area.


----------



## NYyotekiller

One of my good friends is a postmaster for the USPS, and from some of the stories he tells me about the terrible employees they hire, I figure he’d be a perfect candidate to deliver mail. Just think of all the poaching he could do along the shoulder of the road while on the clock delivering mail.


----------



## NYyotekiller

One of my good friends is a postmaster for the USPS, and from some of the stories he tells me about the terrible employees that they hire, I would think he would be a perfect candidate for the job. Just think of all the poaching he could do along the shoulder of the road while on the clock delivering mail.


----------



## norsemen

NYyotekiller said:


> One of my good friends is a postmaster for the USPS, and from some of the stories he tells me about the terrible employees that they hire, *I would think he would be a perfect candidate for the job.* Just think of all the poaching he could do along the shoulder of the road while on the clock delivering mail.


Doubtful.......I would probably still get my neighbor's mail, and the house two blocks away would still get mine. Then he would chew me out for not having my house two blocks away.


----------



## bhutso

norsemen said:


> Doubtful.......I would probably still get my neighbor's mail, and the house two blocks away would still get mine. Then he would chew me out for not having my house two blocks away.


Lol


----------



## bghunter7311

NYyotekiller said:


> One of my good friends is a postmaster for the USPS, and from some of the stories he tells me about the terrible employees they hire, I figure he’d be a perfect candidate to deliver mail. Just think of all the poaching he could do along the shoulder of the road while on the clock delivering mail.


I suggest gas well tender. I know many of these guys drive around with loaded rifles during hunting season on property they don't own.


----------



## ravensgait

copterdoc said:


> I read your last post that you made before this one, and I'd say that you still haven't really thought this out.


If ya really want to know look up the thread about what happened... From what I remember his story here is pretty much how it happened, simple mistake.


----------



## robampton

copterdoc said:


> I read your last post that you made before this one, and I'd say that you still haven't really thought this out.


What is it that I have not thought out? Please explain it to me. If someone is saying he bought a tag and used it on a deer he shot that day, so he could use his old tag on a new deer, then why couldn't he have used the old tag on the deer, he shot that day, and used his new tag on another deer? If I am understanding this correctly, if he used the first tag on this deer, then he would still have the new tag for another deer and had no issues. So please explain where my thinking is incorrect.

It isn't like he tried using a Doe tag so he could kill another buck. In Iowa, from what I understand, he can kill three bucks. He had not killed three bucks. Again, no motive to use the wrong tag. It didn't allow him to do anything additional. The using the new tag so he could use the old tag on another deer makes zero sense. He could use the old tag on the deer and perfectly legally kill another buck and put the new tag on it. Give a specific scenario in which you think doing this on purpose would have benefited him.

Also, if you don't have a specific scenario to educate me on, we can just move on. This thread wasn't about Lakosky anyway and if we keep going I am going to start looking like a quivre sniffer for Lakosky, a guy I don't even know anything about. I only commented the first time because I saw no motive for him to use the wrong tag.


----------



## OhioDeer5

Lee had the correct tag in his pocket. After his kill he purchased another tag. He now has a two tags. One previously purchased and one newly purchased. He tagged the wrong tag on the buck. The new tag purchased after the time of harvest. When checking in the deer the time of harvest was now before the time of purchase throwing a red flag. He didn't even realize it was the wrong tag until the game warden showed up. Simply used a wrong tag. Had both correct tags in his pocket. No illegal hunting, just a simple tagging mistake. An honest mistake anyone can make. He had nothing to gain off of this. Simple grabbed the wrong tag and paid his $100 fine. Those are the facts. Now can we move on

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Tacticalarchery and jonerage14,Kevin Marsh the landowner has your posts on his FB page and he would like to talk to both of you about your factlass hear say allegations.one of you said you have known him for 25 years hed really love to talk to you.he has been messaging me on FB and would like to know who u both are,so heres your chance to man up and straighten your allegations out.you can find him on FB id rather not throw his phone number out there.


----------



## AntlerInsane83

OhioDeer5 said:


> Lee had the correct tag in his pocket. After his kill he purchased another tag. He now has a two tags. One previously purchased and one newly purchased. He tagged the wrong tag on the buck. The new tag purchased after the time of harvest. When checking in the deer the time of harvest was now before the time of purchase throwing a red flag. He didn't even realize it was the wrong tag until the game warden showed up. Simply used a wrong tag. Had both correct tags in his pocket. No illegal hunting, just a simple tagging mistake. An honest mistake anyone can make. He had nothing to gain off of this. Simple grabbed the wrong tag and paid his $100 fine. Those are the facts. Now can we move on
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I have no dog in this fight and really don’t care but your explanation of these events doesn’t make sense. So he was hunting, shot a deer, already had a tag in his pocket. Instead went to town, bought another tag. Went back to the deer he had shot and used the new tag he had bought and accidentally tagged the buck with that tag? Aren’t you supposed to immediately tag a deer upon killing/finding it? Why would you need to go buy a second tag? 
Is there something I’m not understanding about the explanation?


----------



## gritsnfishin1

crankn101 said:


> it is


lol


----------



## I like Meat

I thought this thread was about the supposed poacher known as Chris Brackett and not Lakosky >> .....anyways, as I stated earlier, our DNR/Law Enforcement officers (CO's) are looking into the allegations and supposed poaching by Brackett....


----------



## copterdoc

OhioDeer5 said:


> Lee had the correct tag in his pocket. After his kill he purchased another tag. He now has a two tags. One previously purchased and one newly purchased. He tagged the wrong tag on the buck.....


 That scenario, simply isn't possible.

You have to affix a tag to any deer that you kill, within 15 minutes of finding it.


----------



## copterdoc

AntlerInsane83 said:


> I have no dog in this fight and really don’t care but your explanation of these events doesn’t make sense. So he was hunting, shot a deer, already had a tag in his pocket. Instead went to town, bought another tag. Went back to the deer he had shot and used the new tag he had bought and accidentally tagged the buck with that tag? Aren’t you supposed to immediately tag a deer upon killing/finding it? Why would you need to go buy a second tag?...


 That's my point exactly.

There is no possibly legitimate reason for buying a tag, that you then attach to a deer that you killed *before* buying said tag.

None, zero, zilch.
It's not even possible.


----------



## JMart294

Booyah!!!!!!


----------



## bhutso

copterdoc said:


> That scenario, simply isn't possible.
> 
> You have to affix a tag to any deer that you kill, within 15 minutes of finding it.


First- What if the nearest tag vendor is 6 minutes away?
12 minutes there and Back. 2 minutes to purchase a tag, 1 minute to spare 

Second- how did this become all about lee?

Third- did no one notice the landowner in all this has called out the guy or guys here saying he was a poacher?


But noooooo everyone wants to talk about lee......


----------



## bigbucks170

Oh the tangled webs weaved .....


----------



## copterdoc

bhutso said:


> First- What if the nearest tag vendor is 6 minutes away?
> 12 minutes there and Back. 2 minutes to purchase a tag, 1 minute to spare ......


 If you actually have a valid either-sex tag in your possession, you would tag the deer with that valid either-sex tag.

Period.

There is no legitimate reason that you could possibly have, for going out and getting a new tag, before using the tag that you already have.

None.
Again, such a scenario is so absurd, that it isn't even possible.


----------



## bhutso

copterdoc said:


> If you actually have a valid either-sex tag in your possession, you would tag the deer with that valid either-sex tag.
> 
> Period.
> 
> There is no legitimate reason that you could possibly have, for going out and getting a new tag, before using the tag that you already have.
> 
> None.
> Again, such a scenario is so absurd, that it isn't even possible.


What if he thought he lost the tag, went 6 minutes to the nearest tag vendor to have it reprinted 
As he pulls out his wallet to give the vendor his ID the tag he thought he lost falls out of his pocket.

"Oh there's my tag" he says out loud. (Had the tag on him the whole time so was not guilty of hunting without it) Well while I'm here I'll go ahead and buy another tag so I can keep hunting 

Back to tag the buck under the 15 minute window and grabs the wrong tag?


----------



## OhioDeer5

Let me explain again. Lee has valid tag. Lee shoots valid deer. Lee goes home. Lee purchases another tag since he now is tagless. Lee finds deer. Lee tags deer. Lee reports deer online. Lee used wrong tag number to report (new tag). Purchase time is after harvest time. Odnr flags. Lee realizes what happened. Lee pleads guilty because it was a mistake. Lee pays 195 dollar fine. Lee still has deer. Lee still has hunting rights. Lee did not poach. Lee had nothing to gain by doing this. Lee made mistake. Lee is human. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bhutso

OhioDeer5 said:


> Let me explain again. Lee has valid tag. Lee shoots valid deer. Lee goes home. Lee purchases another tag since he now is tagless. Lee finds deer. Lee tags deer. Lee reports deer online. Lee used wrong tag number to report (new tag). Purchase time is after harvest time. Odnr flags. Lee realizes what happened. Lee pleads guilty because it was a mistake. Lee pays 195 dollar fine. Lee still has deer. Lee still has hunting rights. Lee did not poach. Lee had nothing to gain by doing this. Lee made mistake. Lee is human.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yes!!! Either this or what I said 

Now back on track


----------



## OhioDeer5

Exactly this thread is to be roasting on a real poacher Chris Brackett. Back to bashing Chris Booooooyahhhhh









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bhutso




----------



## copterdoc

bhutso said:


> Yes!!! Either this or what I said
> 
> Now back on track


Neither one of those scenarios, are remotely possible.

(1.) It is against the law to shoot a buck, unless you already *know* that you currently possess a valid either-sex tag.
(2.) It is against the law to transport, or leave a dead deer in the field, while you go out and obtain a valid tag.

The *only* reason(s) you could possibly have for violating either law, (even if "accidentally") are certainly nefarious.

It doesn't matter how close you live to the license vendor. 
It doesn't matter if you *already possess* a valid tag!

That is utterly irrelevant.


----------



## bhutso

copterdoc said:


> Neither one of those scenarios, are remotely possible.
> 
> It is against the law to shoot a buck, unless you *know* that you possess a valid either-sex tag.
> It is against the law to leave a dead deer in the field, while you go obtain a valid tag.
> 
> The *only* possible reason(s) you could have for doing either, are certainly nefarious.
> 
> It doesn't matter how close you live to the license vendor.
> That is utterly irrelevant.


Dude did you even read what Ohiodeer5 said? I may be just messing with you but he spelled it out for you 

He had a valid tag 

He shot a legal buck 

He went home and bought another tag BEFORE tracking the buck he shot 

You have no choice but to concede this is absolutely legal and plausible 

You don't gotta tag it till you find it

Then he put the wrong tag on it after finding- illegal, but not intentional and certainly not nefarious


----------



## rcmjr

copterdoc said:


> Neither one of those scenarios, are remotely possible.
> 
> are certainly nefarious.
> 
> It doesn't matter how close you live to the license vendor.
> It doesn't matter if you *already possess* a valid tag!
> 
> That is utterly irrelevant.


 Love the word "nefarious"


----------



## survivalistd

rcmjr said:


> Love the word "nefarious"


Just because all these words matter :grin:









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## copterdoc

bhutso said:


> ....He went home and bought another tag BEFORE tracking the buck he shot......


That is not legally possible.
There is no possible scenario, where a person can put themselves into that situation.

You aren't thinking this entire process all the way through.


----------



## bhutso

I could care less about lee 

But what Ohiodeer5 spelled out makes complete sense 
No reason to even question it unless you have a persons issue with the guy 
Especially in a thread that isn't even about him


----------



## bhutso

copterdoc said:


> That is not legally possible.
> There is no possible scenario, where a person can put themselves into that situation.
> 
> You aren't thinking this entire process all the way through.


You can't leave a deer you just shot in the woods and give it time to die Before you track it?

You can't buy another tag while you are waiting to track your buck in a state that allowes you to kill multiple bucks?

You're making my head hurt and I don't even care about this 
But you are the one who isn't thinking about the process


----------



## Shoofly09

Im typically a pretty cynical guy, but what Ohiodeer laid out is plausible. Why is it not legally possible Copterdoc? What am I missing....


----------



## copterdoc

bhutso said:


> ....But what Ohiodeer5 spelled out makes complete sense....


 No it doesn't.

It doesn't make *any* sense whatsoever.

And I don't care at all about Lee, or any other celebrity hunter.
I do care about things making sense though.


----------



## bhutso

I can buy tags on my phone in my deer stand anytime I want so I just don't get it


----------



## bhutso

copterdoc said:


> No it doesn't.
> 
> It doesn't make *any* sense whatsoever.
> 
> And I don't care at all about Lee, or any other celebrity hunter.
> I do care about things making sense though.


What doesn't make sense about it 

He hadn't found the deer yet when he bought the other tag..... mystery solved


----------



## copterdoc

bhutso said:


> You can't leave a deer you just shot in the woods and give it time to die Before you track it?


 Of course you can.

But you can't shoot it, without knowing that you already have a tag for it.

If you already have a tag for it, you *don't ever* leave, and go get the proper tag, before you come back and start tracking it.


----------



## bhutso

copterdoc said:


> Of course you can.
> 
> But you can't shoot it, without knowing that you already have a tag for it.
> 
> If you already have a tag for it, you *don't ever* leave, and go get the proper tag, before you come back and start tracking it.


That's not what was spelled out for you 


He had the proper tag 

Shot the deer 

Left it without tracking it 

Bought another tag 

Found the deer and used the second tag instead of the first 

I don't know how Iowa tags work but I have the ability to shoot a deer, use that tag, be completely out of tags, buy another tag while in my stand and continue hunting

Maybe he bought another tag incase he saw something to kill while tracking 

I don't know or care but it's not impossible


----------



## OhioDeer5

Anddddddd back to the man of the hour. CHRIS BRACKETT BOOOOOOYAHHHHHHHHH

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER

OhioDeer5 said:


> Anddddddd back to the man of the hour. CHRIS BRACKETT BOOOOOOYAHHHHHHHHH
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Ok... Back on topic.


----------



## jace

Im fixing to say something, so tune in later and find out


----------



## 78Staff

tpriest said:


> He has spoke of this on his FB page now...for what it's worth...
> View attachment 6300541












Whoa, Did Jimmy Swaggert help CB pen that response lol....


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER

But... A moraLEE Hunter could of had a marginal shot. A moral Hunter in that situation would have gone back to the house or camp for a few hours then return to the woods to track the deer. A unmoraLEE Hunter goes to the store and buys another tag. That's the difference.


----------



## bhutso

TAIL~~CHASER said:


> But... A moraLEE Hunter could of had a marginal shot. A moral Hunter in that situation would have gone back to the house or camp for a few hours then return to the woods to track the deer. A unmoraLEE Hunter goes to the store and buys another tag. That's the difference.


Regardless 

It's possible

I have a very hard time believing that someone who knows the laws and how the check in system works would check a deer in improperly, causing a red flag in the computer system without making an honest 
Mistake


----------



## bowtech8401

TAIL~~CHASER said:


> But... A moraLEE Hunter could of had a marginal shot. A moral Hunter in that situation would have gone back to the house or camp for a few hours then return to the woods to track the deer. A unmoraLEE Hunter goes to the store and buys another tag. That's the difference.


What?

Maybe he had a couple hours to "kill" and thought while that buck dies I'm going to go into town and get those tampons tiffany has been wanting. While standing at the counter he thought........ Upon recovery I'm out of tags and I don't want to be done hunting (his career is hunting) so I better get another tag quick. Buys the tag and puts it in his pocket. Recovers buck and puts the tag on it........whoops. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER

bhutso said:


> Regardless
> 
> It's possible
> 
> I have a very hard time believing that someone who knows the laws and how the check in system works would check a deer in improperly, causing a red flag in the computer system without making an honest
> Mistake


True... Very true


----------



## bhutso

TAIL~~CHASER said:


> True... Very true


Lee is 6'2" and 200 lbs 

Damn I'm fat for my hieght


----------



## RidgeNinja91

So the CB thread is now a Lakosky thread? Duly noted.


----------



## Juneauhunt

Truthfully, I don't at all understand why anyone would go buy another tag BEFORE they found the first deer. How would you know if the first deer was even dead or recoverable if you hadn't found it yet? And if you were so sure that it WAS dead, why not go get it before going to town to buy another tag? Makes zero sense.


----------



## bhutso

In order for me to believe he shot the deer without a tag 
I have to believe that although he had 2 buck tags available to purchase he chose not to spend the money on one.

Then after shooting a buck he had no tag for, he tried to trick the call in system by calling the tag in that he just purchased and voluntarily told the system he shot it before he bought the tag 

This seems infinitely more far fetched than his story


----------



## Hower08

bhutso said:


> Lee is 6'2" and 200 lbs
> 
> Damn I'm fat for my hieght


I'm just glad we got his address now. Let's all go trick or treating at the lakoskys next october


----------



## bhutso

Juneauhunt said:


> Truthfully, I don't at all understand why anyone would go buy another tag BEFORE they found the first deer. How would you know if the first deer was even dead or recoverable if you hadn't found it yet? And if you were so sure that it WAS dead, why not go get it before going to town to buy another tag? Makes zero sense.


Because he smoked him booyah!!!


----------



## bigbucks170

$35 surcharge ......lol to make sure we charge you enough ..lol


----------



## jbsoonerfan

78Staff said:


> View attachment 6303967
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa, Did Jimmy Swaggert help CB pen that response lol....


Are you kidding me????

Do something wrong and start talking about Jesus and God. Never been a better cop out.


----------



## ManODeer

jbsoonerfan said:


> Are you kidding me????
> 
> Do something wrong and start talking about Jesus and God. Never been a better cop out.


Yeah. This rings hollow with me. He feels bad that he got caught, not because of what he did. 

You can’t get the white out of milk. As easy as it was for him to do it, it clearly wasn’t his first dance with the devil. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Liveoutdoors24

I really didnt want to add to the lee arguement but here I am. Can you only buy one tag at a time in Iowa? If not, I dont understand why a man that hunts for a living is buying another tag while during the middle of the season. Its a tax write off for him so why wouldnt he buy all tags at the beginning. Im guessing the answer is that you can only buy one at a time.


----------



## bhutso

Liveoutdoors24 said:


> I really didnt want to add to the lee arguement but here I am. Can you only buy one tag at a time in Iowa? If not, I dont understand why a man that hunts for a living is buying another tag while during the middle of the season. Its a tax write off for him so why wouldnt he buy all tags at the beginning. Im guessing the answer is that you can only buy one at a time.


If you did something illegal on purpose, knew it was illegal would you get caught because you checked it in in a way that revealed to the DNR that you had done something illegal?

Me neither 

Why in the he11 would lee?

Either his story is true or he one of the dumbest criminals in the world


I know a guy who got ticketed for killing 2 Deer with a muzzleloader when it wasn't muzzleloader season 
Every year the season extended through the weekend and ended on a Tuesday 
Then one year they changed the season dates to end on the weekend and he didn't realize it 

You know how he got caught? He checked the deer in with his firearm tag.
You know why he checked it in with his firearm tag? Because he thought it was still muzzleloader season 

Had he known he was wrong you know what he could have done? Called them in on his archery tag.

Poachers don't get caught because they told on themselves to a computer system 
People who make mistake do


----------



## mattawamkeag

Some of you people have a rare talent; this thread is almost as much fun as arguing about god, guns, and sex, down in the basement.


----------



## Juneauhunt

mattawamkeag said:


> Some of you people have a rare talent; this thread is almost as much fun as arguing about god, guns, and sex, down in the basement.


Just bringing some bottom-dweller fun up to terra firma. Lol


----------



## bigbucks170

if you were a professional TV hunter would you air that shot he put on the ten pointer ? made me sick to see that
good or bad I know all the shows takes lots of hard work to make ..but to me that footage would be worthless to
the show I would never air it ..shouldn't the professionals be professional enough to promote good ethical shots
at least while being paid on TV? showing new hunter how to wait for the shot?


----------



## Liveoutdoors24

bhutso said:


> If you did something illegal on purpose, knew it was illegal would you get caught because you checked it in in a way that revealed to the DNR that you had done something illegal?
> 
> Me neither
> 
> Why in the he11 would lee?
> 
> Either his story is true or he one of the dumbest criminals in the world
> 
> 
> I know a guy who got ticketed for killing 2 Deer with a muzzleloader when it wasn't muzzleloader season
> Every year the season extended through the weekend and ended on a Tuesday
> Then one year they changed the season dates to end on the weekend and he didn't realize it
> 
> You know how he got caught? He checked the deer in with his firearm tag.
> You know why he checked it in with his firearm tag? Because he thought it was still muzzleloader season
> 
> Had he known he was wrong you know what he could have done? Called them in on his archery tag.
> 
> Poachers don't get caught because they told on themselves to a computer system
> People who make mistake do


Im not saying he didnt make a mistake. Im not saying that I think he is trying to hide something. I just dont understand why a professional hunter doesnt buy all his tags at once. I don't know what Lee is worth but Im sure its pocket change for him. Why would he not have both tags in his pocket during the hunt. If I hunted Iowa I would have them in my pocket, especially if I was on the land he hunts. I buy two tags here in Vt every year. i have never filled both, but I dont want to be in a situation where I could but only have one tag.


----------



## bhutso

It's all sickening 
But I would like to see the episode, just to see what kind of lies he told in the story of that buck 
And hear what excuse he had for taking that shot 
I may even vaguely remember that episode but tv hunters take bad shots all the time so I'm not 100%


----------



## bhutso

Liveoutdoors24 said:


> Im not saying he didnt make a mistake. Im not saying that I think he is trying to hide something. I just dont understand why a professional hunter doesnt buy all his tags at once. I don't know what Lee is worth but Im sure its pocket change for him. Why would he not have both tags in his pocket during the hunt. If I hunted Iowa I would have them in my pocket, especially if I was on the land he hunts. I buy two tags here in Vt every year. i have never filled both, but I dont want to be in a situation where I could but only have one tag.


Maybe you can only kill one a day? Maybe he is frugal? The tags are almost $30 each. Maybe you can't buy them all at once?
He mentioned in his apology that he has only killed 3 bucks a few times in all the years he has hunted Iowa. Maybe he got tired of wasting a tag?

Either way his story checks out with me more than any of the conspiracy theories I've heard 

When you say he's rich and can afford to buy all 3 tags at once you aren't realizing your are saying you think he hunted and killed a buck without even buying the one he needed for that 
That to me doesn't add up


----------



## sharptrenton

bigbucks170 said:


> if you were a professional TV hunter would you air that shot he put on the ten pointer ? made me sick to see that
> good or bad I know all the shows takes lots of hard work to make ..but to me that footage would be worthless to
> the show I would never air it ..shouldn't the professionals be professional enough to promote good ethical shots
> at least while being paid on TV? showing new hunter how to wait for the shot?


I don't think its the first time he has took a less than ethical shot and put it on his show. He doesn't care about taking ethical shots. It is all about the kill for him.


----------



## dhom

Pretty sure there is a Lee thread already out there where all your questions have already been hashed out. Search it up and bring it back from the grave. Can't find it? Start a new one where you can continue your Lee infatuation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravensgait

Liveoutdoors24 said:


> Im not saying he didnt make a mistake. Im not saying that I think he is trying to hide something. I just dont understand why a professional hunter doesnt buy all his tags at once. I don't know what Lee is worth but Im sure its pocket change for him. Why would he not have both tags in his pocket during the hunt. If I hunted Iowa I would have them in my pocket, especially if I was on the land he hunts. I buy two tags here in Vt every year. i have never filled both, but I dont want to be in a situation where I could but only have one tag.


How about looking in the thread about him so you can get all the answers you need


----------



## Liveoutdoors24

bhutso said:


> Maybe you can only kill one a day? Maybe he is frugal? The tags are almost $30 each. Maybe you can't buy them all at once?
> He mentioned in his apology that he has only killed 3 bucks a few times in all the years he has hunted Iowa. Maybe he got tired of wasting a tag?
> 
> Either way his story checks out with me more than any of the conspiracy theories I've heard
> 
> When you say he's rich and can afford to buy all 3 tags at once you aren't realizing your are saying you think he hunted and killed a buck without even buying the one he needed for that
> That to me doesn't add up


My first post asked those questions and nobody answered them. I never said he killed a deer without buying a tag. Everything I said was in reguards to the second tag. I am not arguing here, Im just trying to understand why a professional hunter had to go back and buy a second tag. Thats all. Not implying he did something wrong. Maybe you can only shoot one deer a day. I dont know and dont care to look it up. I figured someone on here new these answers and could post them quickly.


----------



## bhutso

Liveoutdoors24 said:


> My first post asked those questions and nobody answered them. I never said he killed a deer without buying a tag. Everything I said was in reguards to the second tag. I am not arguing here, Im just trying to understand why a professional hunter had to go back and buy a second tag. Thats all. Not implying he did something wrong. Maybe you can only shoot one deer a day. I dont know and dont care to look it up. I figured someone on here new these answers and could post them quickly.


Gotcha 

Yeah I don't have those answers

Back to CB!!!


----------



## Liveoutdoors24

dhom said:


> Pretty sure there is a Lee thread already out there where all your questions have already been hashed out. Search it up and bring it back from the grave. Can't find it? Start a new one where you can continue your Lee infatuation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really dont care that much. I am on this site many times a day reading. I dont post much as you can see. I asked a few simple questions about what people were talking about in the thread. Two many guys put words in peoples mouths by implying they meant something else. I will leave this topic alone now. Go back to bashing CB


----------



## pinski79

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Tacticalarchery and jonerage14,Kevin Marsh the landowner has your posts on his FB page and he would like to talk to both of you about your factlass hear say allegations.one of you said you have known him for 25 years hed really love to talk to you.he has been messaging me on FB and would like to know who u both are,so heres your chance to man up and straighten your allegations out.you can find him on FB id rather not throw his phone number out there.


Ha .


----------



## dac

pinski79 said:


> Ha .


Now this has some potential entertainment value. :nod:


----------



## palmatedbuck04

pinski79 said:


> Ha .


He really wants a piece of tacticalarchery's azz!


----------



## I like Meat

mattawamkeag said:


> Some of you people have a rare talent; this thread is almost as much fun as arguing about god, guns, and sex, down in the basement.


why keep all the fun in the basement with those behind the staircase ...


----------



## Jason Balazs

I posted the video to my outdoorproductreview fabebook page and it disappeared. His lawyer must be working overtime.


----------



## bhutso

Jason Balazs said:


> I posted the video to my outdoorproductreview fabebook page and it disappeared. His lawyer must be working overtime.


I'm surprised he hasn't made this thread disappear 
The lakosky detour must have saved it


----------



## mlima5

copterdoc said:


> That is not legally possible.
> There is no possible scenario, where a person can put themselves into that situation.
> 
> You aren't thinking this entire process all the way through.


How is that not legally possible... He had one tag when he shot it regardless so hes clean there. Youve never let a deer sit overnight or for a few hours? 6-8 hours on a marginal shot, or just to be safe, gives you PLENTY of time to go run some errands. Like, i dont know, purchasing another tag because you knew you were about to be tagged out? And this is how you make a living so you need that extra tag?

Didnt wanna feed the lee discussion but it annoyed me that you genuinely cant think of any way this could be legally possible (not even trying to say its not practical, saying its not legally possible)

Now can we go back to bashing Chris Booyah?


----------



## NCBuckNBass

Puttin' on my tin foil hat but seriously why are we talkin' 'bout Lee when when we got a real tv hunter pullin' the biggest BS shoot ever? it's akin to Hillary ignoring Bill and talking about Trump checking out the hot ladies...............CB has a really good PR firm, lawyers, and those that are paid to post to AT. BU-YA


----------



## County Hunter

Found this, http://www.wideopenspaces.com/chris-brackett-facing-poaching-allegations-footage-leaks/


----------



## TimmyZ7




----------



## NoDeerInIowa

We should let this thread die. Like CB's tv hunting career.

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1

NoDeerInIowa said:


> We should let this thread die. Like CB's tv hunting career.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


I would have to think it's over....
No way he comes out of this.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoosierArcher88

MI1 said:


> I would have to think it's over....
> No way he comes out of this.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


I would have said the same thing about spookie span too lol.


----------



## rodney482

You are incorrect 




OhioDeer5 said:


> Lee had the correct tag in his pocket. After his kill he purchased another tag. He now has a two tags. One previously purchased and one newly purchased. He tagged the wrong tag on the buck. The new tag purchased after the time of harvest. When checking in the deer the time of harvest was now before the time of purchase throwing a red flag. He didn't even realize it was the wrong tag until the game warden showed up. Simply used a wrong tag. Had both correct tags in his pocket. No illegal hunting, just a simple tagging mistake. An honest mistake anyone can make. He had nothing to gain off of this. Simple grabbed the wrong tag and paid his $100 fine. Those are the facts. Now can we move on
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bghunter7311

Is elite still sticking with their boy?


----------



## Boatman71

bghunter7311 said:


> Is elite still sticking with their boy?


Nope


----------



## Boatman71

bghunter7311 said:


> Is elite still sticking with their boy?


Nope, they moved on.


----------



## MI1

Boatman71 said:


> Nope, they moved on.


He is going into priesthood

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## cjsportsman

He is posting on Instgram as fearnoevil!!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ohbowhunter815

rodney482 said:


> You are incorrect


According to IDNR they dont issue press releases for this type of thing only POACHING, habitual offenders, etc but given his status they did. It was a citation for using the wrong tag. Do you have info that will shed light on this matter, bc you've stated he 100% did not have a tag before he shot the buck.

So IDNR let him slide for a $100.00 and allowed him to keep the deer you say he poached? Because shooting a deer without a valid tag in your possession is poaching.

Kind of sounds silly when you put it that way, don't it?


----------



## Scotty C

palmatedbuck04 said:


> He really wants a piece of tacticalarchery's azz!


I can't believe this thread is dying with this going on!!! 
Kevin Marsh has all the right to be fired up about those allegations. 
Those two idiots probably got caught trespassing on his land and got booted off and this is what they do to get revenge..


----------



## MI1

Scotty C said:


> I can't believe this thread is dying with this going on!!!
> Kevin Marsh has all the right to be fired up about those allegations.
> Those two idiots probably got caught trespassing on his land and got booted off and this is what they do to get revenge..


He was framed
Totally innocent

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Outsider

On instagram he says the whole story isn't out yet. We will see.


----------



## Scotty C

Outsider said:


> On instagram he says the whole story isn't out yet. We will see.


Maybe he killed 3 bucks:mg:


----------



## Browtine22

Outsider said:


> On instagram he says the whole story isn't out yet. We will see.


I think the video was pretty clear.


----------



## MI1

Outsider said:


> On instagram he says the whole story isn't out yet. We will see.


Likely it will make him look worse

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1

Outsider said:


> On instagram he says the whole story isn't out yet. We will see.


The guy brings drama and ethical questions with everything he is involved in

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Outsider

I'm pretty sure he is working with his lawyers or whatever to make the story looks like he didn't do nothing wrong


----------



## Juneauhunt

Outsider said:


> I'm pretty sure he is working with his lawyers or whatever to make the story looks like he didn't do nothing wrong


Except that he already admitted it and apologized.


----------



## BigDeer

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Tacticalarchery and jonerage14,Kevin Marsh the landowner has your posts on his FB page and he would like to talk to both of you about your factlass hear say allegations.one of you said you have known him for 25 years hed really love to talk to you.he has been messaging me on FB and would like to know who u both are,so heres your chance to man up and straighten your allegations out.you can find him on FB id rather not throw his phone number out there.


Heel...arious! Nice PB


----------



## pchunterpa

BigDeer said:


> Heel...arious! Nice PB


 ^^^^^^!!!

I know, this going to be good. Wanna see some screens shots from landowners text msg


----------



## palmatedbuck04

BigDeer said:


> Heel...arious! Nice PB


I sent tacticalarchery a pm a couple days ago when i made that post so there is no chance of him missing them both.maybe he has stones then again maybe not.


----------



## Outsider

Juneauhunt said:


> Except that he already admitted it and apologized.


If you talking about the post on facebook that he removed but someone was able to take a screenshot , then in it he never admitted he shot two deer. He only said that he was wrong about the way he treated that camera guy.


----------



## Huntinsker

HoosierArcher88 said:


> I would have said the same thing about spookie span too lol.


Biggest difference between Ol' Spooky and CB is the second video. Spook didn't have one come out where he's being a huge a-hole to what apparently is a kid cameraman. Spook may be a poacher, which is enough reason for me that he should be out of the industry, but so far, we don't know for certain that he's a poacher AND a huge a-hole like we know CB is.


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter




----------



## M.Magis

Huntinsker said:


> Biggest difference between Ol' Spooky and CB is the second video. Spook didn't have one come out where he's being a huge a-hole to what apparently is a kid cameraman. Spook may be a poacher, which is enough reason for me that he should be out of the industry, but so far, we don't know for certain that he's a poacher AND a huge a-hole like we know CB is.


I thought the only thing Spann got in trouble for was having the wrong tag for a deer he killed? Maybe there was something else?


----------



## Juneauhunt

Outsider said:


> Juneauhunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except that he already admitted it and apologized.
> 
> 
> 
> If you talking about the post on facebook that he removed but someone was able to take a screenshot , then in it he never admitted he shot two deer. He only said that he was wrong about the way he treated that camera guy.
Click to expand...

Gotcha. I assumed that the 6,000 threads and posts about him and the immediate loss of sponsors and shows was more because of poaching, not for being a jerk. But, I see how unclear his FB post is.

You'd think that someone being railed on for poaching AND cursing out a cameraman would indicate in his post that he was wrong for his treatment of others (which he did) and, at the same time, denounce any poaching allegations.


----------



## TRex18

Wait.....if that is a ticket of Lee's a few pages back.....is he really 51 years old ? and just had a kid? 

It doesnt matter to me....I just thought the guy was like late 30s......and I thought he was bigger than 6'2 200......haha....


----------



## Huntinsker

M.Magis said:


> I thought the only thing Spann got in trouble for was having the wrong tag for a deer he killed? Maybe there was something else?


Not exactly. He did kill the deer with the wrong tag but he did it with a landowner tag on land that he didn't own or lease which is illegal and he knew it. It got worse for him when he transported it across state lines making it a federal offence. Then he violated his parole by turkey hunting that next spring and on top of that, he was illegally baiting the turkey.

http://www.kansas.com/news/article1120027.html


----------



## Dextee

Huntinsker said:


> Not exactly. He did kill the deer with the wrong tag but he did it with a landowner tag on land that he didn't own or lease which is illegal and he knew it. It got worse for him when he transported it across state lines making it a federal offence. Then he violated his parole by turkey hunting that next spring and on top of that, he was illegally baiting the turkey.
> 
> http://www.kansas.com/news/article1120027.html


Got to give him props for not giving up! LOL. Maybe he should be a motivational speaker!


----------



## dougell

I don't know how anyone can watch his show after listening to his stupid song saying how great he his.I have little doubt that narcasistic clown has mirrors all over his house.He probably uses a deerview mirror in the stand just to look at himself.


----------



## bghunter7311

Dextee said:


> Got to give him props for not giving up! LOL. Maybe he should be a motivational speaker!


I really enjoyed watching spook shoot that 200 inch fair chase buck out of the ground blind on a recent episode. Inspiring to watch the best of the best at anything.


----------



## iceman14

Moral of all of these stories: life is best without a camera


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KYBowhunter

Huntinsker said:


> Not exactly. He did kill the deer with the wrong tag but he did it with a landowner tag on land that he didn't own or lease which is illegal and he knew it. It got worse for him when he transported it across state lines making it a federal offence. Then he violated his parole by turkey hunting that next spring and on top of that, he was illegally baiting the turkey.
> 
> http://www.kansas.com/news/article1120027.html


 Look, I get it, Spook screwed up when he shot the deer in Kansas. But aside from the baiting part the charges in Tennessee seem stupid. He was didn't have a gun but was deemed to be hunting because he was calling. Get the crap out of here. So know I have to have a hunting licenses to call to turkey's? Or carry one a friend shot?


----------



## palmatedbuck04

KYBowhunter said:


> Look, I get it, Spook screwed up when he shot the deer in Kansas. But aside from the baiting part the charges in Tennessee seem stupid. He was didn't have a gun but was deemed to be hunting because he was calling. Get the crap out of here. So know I have to have a hunting licenses to call to turkey's? Or carry one a friend shot?


If he was outfitting that turkey hunt and getting paid,which i think i heard that then it could be an issue


----------



## bhutso

Outsider said:


> On instagram he says the whole story isn't out yet. We will see.


He said that to Greg Poole on bowjunkys FB they day after it came out 

Greg offered him a spot on his podcast to clear his name immediately 
Nothing but crickets after that 

It doesn't really matter to me how it turns out from here. He didnt have far to fall when it comes to my opinion of him.
But "the rest of the story" apparently didn't matter to most of his sponsors at this point anyway 
If I had these accusations against me I would be pretty darn quick to get the rest of the story out there......unless I was still busy making the rest of it up.
The video doesn't lie 

Dude can spin it anyway he wants 
But he is either a poacher who is also an A-hole 
Or an A-hole who is also a poacher


----------



## Huntinsker

KYBowhunter said:


> Look, I get it, Spook screwed up when he shot the deer in Kansas. But aside from the baiting part the charges in Tennessee seem stupid. He was didn't have a gun but was deemed to be hunting because he was calling. Get the crap out of here. So know I have to have a hunting licenses to call to turkey's? Or carry one a friend shot?


I didn't make the rules or deal out his punishment so you'll have to take your questions up with the judge in the case.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

bhutso said:


> He said that to Greg Poole on bowjunkys FB they day after it came out
> 
> Greg offered him a spot on his podcast to clear his name immediately
> Nothing but crickets after that
> 
> It doesn't really matter to me how it turns out from here. He didnt have far to fall when it comes to my opinion of him.
> But "the rest of the story" apparently didn't matter to most of his sponsors at this point anyway
> If I had these accusations against me I would be pretty darn quick to get the rest of the story out there......unless I was still busy making the rest of it up.
> The video doesn't lie
> 
> Dude can spin it anyway he wants
> But he is either a poacher who is also an A-hole
> Or an A-hole who is also a poacher


Perfect

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoytFlinger

I had a steak for lunch:darkbeer:


----------



## spike camp

bhutso said:


> He said that to Greg Poole on bowjunkys FB they day after it came out
> 
> Greg offered him a spot on his podcast to clear his name immediately
> Nothing but crickets after that
> 
> It doesn't really matter to me how it turns out from here. He didnt have far to fall when it comes to my opinion of him.
> But "the rest of the story" apparently didn't matter to most of his sponsors at this point anyway
> If I had these accusations against me I would be pretty darn quick to get the rest of the story out there......unless I was still busy making the rest of it up.
> The video doesn't lie
> 
> Dude can spin it anyway he wants
> But he is either a poacher who is also an A-hole
> Or an A-hole who is also a poacher



I love it!
I’m glad this guys career in the tv ‘hunting’ industry is in shambles...
Bracket epitomizes everything sad and despicable that has become of hunting .


----------



## Xlr8n

TRex18 said:


> Wait.....if that is a ticket of Lee's a few pages back.....is he really 51 years old ? and just had a kid?
> 
> It doesnt matter to me....I just thought the guy was like late 30s......and I thought he was bigger than 6'2 200......haha....


Yep. born in '66


----------



## JMart294

booyah?


----------



## MI1

I would like to see what kind of home he was raised in.... that will tell me alot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastModeHunter

BOOYAH! God is an awesome God! CB is a sinner, but he has been forgiven. He is going to be back and better than ever! Boooooyah! F*$$(@*$ M$#@%@$# cameraman is FIRED!


----------



## Juneauhunt

MI1 said:


> I would like to see what kind of home he was raised in.... that will tell me alot
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A boo-yootiful one, I'm guessing.


----------



## Fulldraw1972

Just another turd swirling around in the white porcelain punch bowl of outdoor tv stardom.


----------



## weekender7

Fulldraw1972 said:


> Just another turd swirling around in the white porcelain punch bowl of outdoor tv stardom.


sad but true


----------



## Whaack

TRex18 said:


> Wait.....if that is a ticket of Lee's a few pages back.....is he really 51 years old ? and just had a kid?
> 
> It doesnt matter to me....I just thought the guy was like late 30s......and I thought he was bigger than 6'2 200......haha....


Ya Lee has aged well. No ****. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffme

dougell said:


> I don't know how anyone can watch his show after listening to his stupid song saying how great he his.I have little doubt that narcasistic clown has mirrors all over his house.He probably uses a deerview mirror in the stand just to look at himself.


best post on the whole thread! LOL


----------



## bhutso

It's a little known fact that CB was "saved" during the dinner scene in talladega nights 
















BeastModeHunter said:


> BOOYAH! God is an awesome God! CB is a sinner, but he has been forgiven. He is going to be back and better than ever! Boooooyah! F*$$(@*$ M$#@%@$# cameraman is FIRED!


----------



## noklok

bhutso said:


> It's a little known fact that CB was "saved" during the dinner scene in talladega nights
> 
> 
> View attachment 6307281
> View attachment 6307283


Nice work.


----------



## NCBuckNBass

I think CB's next career will involve that age old question: Do you want paper or plastic?


----------



## ccwilder3

Some said earlier in this thread that disliking Brackett is driven by jealousy of him and other TV hunters. That we were celebrating his downfall because we are jealous. In my case this is certainly not true.

I am celebrating his downfall because he encouraged people to gut shoot deer. I do not care about his TV show. I do not care about his mea culpa. I do not care about how sorry he is now or later. I do not care if he crawls a mile through sand spurs to kiss the Pope's feet.

He told people to gut shoot deer. Screw him!


----------



## sprmario

ccwilder3 said:


> Some said earlier in this thread that disliking Brackett is driven by jealousy of him and other TV hunters. That we were celebrating his downfall because we are jealous. In my case this is certainly not true.
> 
> I am celebrating his downfall because he encouraged people to gut shoot deer. I do not care about his TV show. I do not care about his mea culpa. I do not care about how sorry he is now or later. I do not care if he crawls a mile through sand spurs to kiss the Pope's feet.
> 
> He told people to gut shoot deer. Screw him!


Where did he say to do that?I don't watch but am curious to see the circumstances. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## spike camp

sprmario said:


> Where did he say to do that?I don't watch but am curious to see the circumstances.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Years ago when he was promoting Rage I believe...as disgusting and disrespectful a comment anyone could make.


----------



## ccwilder3

Ohbowhunter815 said:


> According to IDNR they dont issue press releases for this type of thing only POACHING, habitual offenders, etc but given his status they did. It was a citation for using the wrong tag. Do you have info that will shed light on this matter, bc you've stated he 100% did not have a tag before he shot the buck.
> 
> So IDNR let him slide for a $100.00 and allowed him to keep the deer you say he poached? Because shooting a deer without a valid tag in your possession is poaching.
> 
> Kind of sounds silly when you put it that way, don't it?


He was allowed to keep the deer because he did not poach it. He was party hunting and another member of the party had a buck tag. He did not have a buck tag. Instead of making his companion burn his buck tag, he went and purchased a buck tag and immediately checked the deer in. This caused the computer system to flag it because the tag was used immediately after purchase. 

It was a violation and he knew what he was doing was not legal.

And that, boys and girls, is how you can kill a deer without having the right tag and not be poaching. 

This is how it was explained to me.


----------



## ccwilder3

sprmario said:


> Where did he say to do that?I don't watch but am curious to see the circumstances.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


He said it here on AT. When people took exception to it he started threatening people, which is what got him banned here.


----------



## bucco921

Sadly he's not the only gut shot advocate on TV...


----------



## spike camp

ccwilder3 said:


> He said it here on AT. When people took exception to it he started threatening people, which is what got him banned here.


I thought I saw him promote gut shooting on a video...could be wrong, though.
Damn, what a disgrace.


----------



## ccwilder3

spike camp said:


> I thought I saw him promote gut shooting on a video...could be wrong, though.
> Damn, what a disgrace.


You are right. He also did it here.


----------



## bigbucks170

bucco921 said:


> Sadly he's not the only gut shot advocate on TV...


I bet you won't here Dan Perez say center punch on TV again ....


----------



## bucco921

bigbucks170 said:


> I bet you won't here Dan Perez say center punch on TV again ....


Yea.. hopefully.


----------



## OhioDeer5

ccwilder3 said:


> He was allowed to keep the deer because he did not poach it. He was party hunting and another member of the party had a buck tag. He did not have a buck tag. Instead of making his companion burn his buck tag, he went and purchased a buck tag and immediately checked the deer in. This caused the computer system to flag it because the tag was used immediately after purchase.
> 
> It was a violation and he knew what he was doing was not legal.
> 
> And that, boys and girls, is how you can kill a deer without having the right tag and not be poaching.
> 
> This is how it was explained to me.


Wrong. Had the correct tag. Tagged it wrong. Do you really think Lee was out hunting without a tag... Come on now. I've explained what happen multiple times now. So let's move on. He shot two bucks that year and he's allowed three. Why would he party hunt?? Why would he not have a tag... Back to Brackett

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ccwilder3

OhioDeer5 said:


> Wrong. Had the correct tag. Tagged it wrong. Do you really think Lee was out hunting without a tag... Come on now. I've explained what happen multiple times now. So let's move on. He shot two bucks that year and he's allowed three. Why would he party hunt?? Why would he not have a tag... Back to Brackett
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


He had an antlerless tag. He did not have a buck tag. He could have used his companions buck tag. Instead he went and bought a buck tag. That is why he was flagged.
The deer was killed legally. He did not poach. He did tag it illegally. That is why he was fined.


----------



## grfox

spike camp said:


> I thought I saw him promote gut shooting on a video...could be wrong, though.
> Damn, what a disgrace.


He definetly said it on video too...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulldraw1972

ccwilder3 said:


> He had an antlerless tag. He did not have a buck tag. He could have used his companions buck tag. Instead he went and bought a buck tag. That is why he was flagged.
> The deer was killed legally. He did not poach. He did tag it illegally. That is why he was fined.


Was he shotgun hunting? Sorry I haven’t really paid any attention to Lee’s ticket. Reason I ask is from what I have read it’s only legal to party hunt in Iowa during first and second shotgun seasons.


----------



## ccwilder3

Fulldraw1972 said:


> Was he shotgun hunting? Sorry I haven’t really paid any attention to Lee’s ticket. Reason I ask is from what I have read it’s only legal to party hunt in Iowa during first and second shotgun seasons.


I honestly don't remember if it was the first or second shotgun season. All this came out a while back. I would be willing to bet it is a mistake he will never repeat.

I wish Lakosky had not been mentioned in this thread. What he did was a minor infraction and I've never heard him tell people to gut shoot deer.


----------



## Ohbowhunter815

spike camp said:


> I thought I saw him promote gut shooting on a video...could be wrong, though.
> Damn, what a disgrace.


If I recall correctly he said something to the effect that if a deer is standing behind a tree and the only shot he had was the guts he trusted the Rage to take that shot and the deer would lay down and die. Thats how I remember hearing it.

That's just a bad look all around, any gut shot is lethal with any broadhead, but nobody I know would do it. Most experienced hunters know better but I have a feeling Brackett's demographic is a little younger and greener in real life hunting.


----------



## BigDeer

Ohbowhunter815 said:


> If I recall correctly he said something to the effect that if a deer is standing behind a tree and the only shot he had was the guts he trusted the Rage to take that shot and the deer would lay down and die. Thats how I remember hearing it.
> 
> That's just a bad look all around, any gut shot is lethal with any broadhead, but nobody I know would do it. Most experienced hunters know better but I have a feeling Brackett's demographic is a little younger and greener in real life hunting.


He said it on Arrow Affliction, I remember it very clearly as well.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

ccwilder3 said:


> He was allowed to keep the deer because he did not poach it. He was party hunting and another member of the party had a buck tag. He did not have a buck tag. Instead of making his companion burn his buck tag, he went and purchased a buck tag and immediately checked the deer in. This caused the computer system to flag it because the tag was used immediately after purchase.
> 
> It was a violation and he knew what he was doing was not legal.
> 
> And that, boys and girls, is how you can kill a deer without having the right tag and not be poaching.
> 
> This is how it was explained to me.


Whoever told you that is full of crap.

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## km04

Surprised this thread died down so quickly...


----------



## pchunterpa

I know... nothing for days
No more memes 
It’s too bad something like this couldn’t happen to Jackie bushman and that buckmasters call scam bull crap


----------



## MI1

pchunterpa said:


> I know... nothing for days
> No more memes
> It’s too bad something like this couldn’t happen to Jackie bushman and that buckmasters call scam bull crap


Let's face it.....there's a few scum bags in the professional, but there's a few more were not aware of.....to be continued !

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## pinwheeled

ccwilder3 said:


> Some said earlier in this thread that disliking Brackett is driven by jealousy of him and other TV hunters. That we were celebrating his downfall because we are jealous. In my case this is certainly not true.
> 
> I am celebrating his downfall because he encouraged people to gut shoot deer. I do not care about his TV show. I do not care about his mea culpa. I do not care about hSow sorry he is now or later. I do not care if he crawls a mile through sand spurs to kiss the Pope's feet.
> 
> He told people to gut shoot deer. Screw him!


I have heard of a tracking dog handler say to gut shoot deer.


----------



## frog gigger

NCBuckNBass said:


> I think CB's next career will involve that age old question: Do you want paper or plastic?


Why even ask today, most are bi-sacksual.


----------



## 6x5BC

As long as Hillary Clinton is walking the streets and the abortionists are murdering babies in this country, I don't pay a lot of attention to guys who break game laws. Violators are caught, fined, and serve their punishment. I see no reason to banish them for life. Some of you guys act like game law violators are child abusers and serial killers. Once they're punished, I'm for letting it go. That's just my view. To each his own.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 17ghk

What he said. I don't worry about this type of stuff.


----------



## da white shoe

6x5BC said:


> As long as Hillary Clinton is walking the streets and the abortionists are murdering babies in this country, I don't pay a lot of attention to guys who break game laws. Violators are caught, fined, and serve their punishment. I see no reason to banish them for life. Some of you guys act like game law violators are child abusers and serial killers. Once they're punished, I'm for letting it go. That's just my view. To each his own.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I equate poaching with stealing.
An average citizen that does it is simply a thief.
When someone that hunts for a living poaches, he's doing it for self-advancement... monetary gain.
That makes it something more, to my way of thinking.
Like a policeman taking bribes for preferential treatment.


----------



## JMart294

Booyah.


----------



## Gruder

And he doesn't follow the Golden Rule


----------



## 6x5BC

Gruder said:


> And he doesn't follow the Golden Rule


How does that Golden Rule go?...."do unto others BEFORE they do unto you"? 
No, that doesn't sound quite right....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pinski79

When is his new show coming out ?


----------



## ozzz

The hide behind God act is nauseating. 

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1

ozzz said:


> The hide behind God act is nauseating.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


Truly a poor cover for him 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger3bn

A perfect alternative to fill his slot:


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCubQp7PzYsUKV5K4J-f9mig


----------



## Juneauhunt

JMart294 said:


> Booyah.


Pure genius.


----------



## pinski79

Let's start a go fund me account so he can back on the air


----------



## NYS Archer

ozzz said:


> The hide behind God act is nauseating.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


Yeah, it's not a good look with a crucifix dangling from a chain on your neck, not a good look at all.


----------



## gritsnfishin1

JMart294 said:


> booyah?


I keep laughing every time!


----------



## Gruder

6x5BC said:


> How does that Golden Rule go?...."do unto others BEFORE they do unto you"?
> No, that doesn't sound quite right
> 
> Do unto others as you would have them do unto you.
> 
> I was just saying I doubt very much he would like other people to talk to him like he talks to others. Sad really


----------



## MI1

ozzz said:


> The hide behind God act is nauseating.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


Sooooo many fakes out there !!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LiteSpeed1

First Class idiot!


----------



## km04

pchunterpa said:


> I know... nothing for days
> No more memes
> It’s too bad something like this couldn’t happen to Jackie bushman and that buckmasters call scam bull crap


I would *LOVE* for this to happen. My grandfather always said not to take delight at others misfortune, but I would have to disappoint him on this one.


----------



## NCBuckNBass

Ranger3bn said:


> A perfect alternative to fill his slot:
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCubQp7PzYsUKV5K4J-f9mig


Thanks.........watching Day 2 now........awesome stuff!


----------



## I like Meat

40 pages, come on 40 pages !!


----------



## Nevada-Smith

DeathFromBelow said:


> Check out his Wikipedia page.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chris_Brackett


----------



## RangerJ

:embara::wink:


----------



## Dleigh31

nevada-smith said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/chris_brackett


lol


----------



## t-tomshooter

what a mess! he needs a checkup from the neckup


----------



## ridgerunner1

40 right here


----------



## ridgerunner1

Nope..here


----------



## grfox

Nevada-Smith said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chris_Brackett


That is FANTASTIC.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunter08

I found the video yesterday, just google Chris Bracket, the guy is a piece of ****, the way he treats the camera man in the second video is uncalled for, kudos to mossy oak for pulling their sponsorship, and outdoor channel for dropping his shows


----------



## ChuckA84

grfox said:


> That is FANTASTIC.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


LMAO at that hahah


----------



## friedm1

best thing i ever saw.


----------



## BigDeer

That wiki page is hilarious


----------



## MI1

BigDeer said:


> That wiki page is hilarious


Key and Peele are writing a skit as we speak


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## km04

That wiki page made my just laugh out REAL LOUD. My coworkers all looked over and asked 'what's so funny"? I said, "nothing", looked around real suspicious like, then sat back down.


----------



## OxMan80

Oh man that wiki was definitely the laugh o' the day for me.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Nevada-Smith said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chris_Brackett


What is "pegging"?

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## nrlombar

Don't search it on your work computer...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ravensgait

Nevada-Smith said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chris_Brackett


LMAo , I wonder who did that lol will be gone when they notice but until then that is just Classic !!


----------



## I like Meat

Who ever wrote that Wiki deserves a Pulitzer ...lol ....


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

nrlombar said:


> Don't search it on your work computer...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I guess I probably don't need to know then.

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Before wiki takes it down...


----------



## JMart294

NoDeerInIowa said:


> What is "pegging"?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


google it... booyah!


----------



## seiowabow

NoDeerInIowa said:


> What is "pegging"?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


Like you don't know!

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

seiowabow said:


> Like you don't know!
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Now that you've told me what you and your gf do... Wierdo

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## ravensgait

Making it bigger hopefully a cut and past from Wikipedia . ""

Learn more 


Chris Brackett
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Jump to: navigation, search 
Chris Brackett
Residence
Bartonville, Illinois
Nationality
American
Known*for
Bow expert, host of Arrow Affliction
Chris Brackett is a professional archer, bow expert, former host of Arrow Affliction and host of Fear no evil'.'
Brackett is from Bartonville, Illinois. He is the founder of Brackett Outdoors, which organizes several outdoor activities including bowfishing.
In 2008, Brackett hosted the show Arrow Affliction on Sportsman Channel.[1] After that, he has served as a trainer in History Channel's Top Shot and has started other projects like Outdoor Channel's Fear No Evil, with Zac Brown.[2]
In early 2016 Brackett achieved notoriety in social media and the outdoor press resulting from a Pittsburgh Post-Gazette article[3] in which he was quoted claiming Chronic Wasting Disease is not fatal. (“There has never been an animal die of CWD,” Brackett said. “Never, never, never.”) He also attributed the source of CWD as being "...from nuclear testing out West," These claims were widely debunked.[4]
Some of his most memorable TV moments include throwing his bow at a fatally wounded pheasant, cursing out a cameraman while wearing a crucifix, poaching deer in Indiana, and admitting to secretly have been the first recipient of "pegging". He is known for his catchphrases "BOOYAH" and "I'm Chris Bracket, a huge piece of ****."
References[edit]
Jump up 
^ Exclusive Interview With Chris Brackett: Why He Left Arrow Affliction and What’s Next! on WiredToHunt (February 1, 2010)
Jump up 
^ Zac Brown and Chris Brackett Fear No Evil on Outdoor Channel (April 4, 2011)
Jump up 
^ "Outdoor TV star Chris Brackett bucks conventional wisdom on fatal deer disease". Retrieved 2016-09-11.
Jump up 
^ "Chris Brackett Has it Wrong on CWD". Retrieved 2016-09-11. ""


NoDeer , it uh has to do with a woman doing a man lol I admit I had to look it up lolol


----------



## Outsider

NoDeerInIowa said:


> What is "pegging"?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


If you google search it don't click on "Images" tab. Especially on your work computer. :BangHead::jaw:


----------



## applejacks87

this made me laugh so much lol


----------



## applejacks87

Outsider said:


> If you google search it don't click on "Images" tab. Especially on your work computer. :BangHead::jaw:


hahahahahahahahahaha thats awesome


----------



## I like Meat

nrlombar said:


> Don't search it on your work computer...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


ROFLMAO... wait .. what ?? ...... I just looked ...... LOL ...... no further comments .... :mg:  :zip:


----------



## sharptrenton

pchunterpa said:


> I know... nothing for days
> No more memes
> It’s too bad something like this couldn’t happen to Jackie bushman and that buckmasters call scam bull crap


This gives me an idea. They should punish Chris Brackett by giving his phone# and all his info to Jackie Bushman and Buckmasters


----------



## Outdoorsman63

Looks like this thread is only going to make it to 40 pages.


----------



## Outdoorsman63

Ok, maybe 41


----------



## ravensgait

sharptrenton said:


> This gives me an idea. They should punish Chris Brackett by giving his phone# and all his info to Jackie Bushman and Buckmasters


LOLOL that is so very very wrong lolol


----------



## da white shoe

Someone should make this thread a sticky.... he's bound to do some more stupid stuff.


----------



## frog gigger

^^^Could very well be in PA now. 
Thread in general section: found a dead deer, been Texas heart shot, left to lay.


----------



## Outsider

:bump:


----------



## sprmario

He posted a new pic on Facebook. Look like he's sticking to the "saved" strategy. Let's see how he explains that this experience has strengthened his resolve to ethical hunting and it was the devil and liberals that caused him to stray from the path.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dafis

is that the 10 pointer he shot after the 8 pointer? If so, is a 145 inch deer worth your reputation??


----------



## crawdad

Yes, always use a hero shot with a giant buck to show the world how contrite and saved you are.


----------



## joffutt1

Yeah I'm all about forgiving for making mistakes but when your first move is to throw bible verses all over the place when you've been exposed I'm not buying it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER

So his cameraman wears a rock climbing harness?


----------



## pchunterpa

sharptrenton said:


> This gives me an idea. They should punish Chris Brackett by giving his phone# and all his info to Jackie Bushman and Buckmasters


That would be awesome


----------



## cowboyup_again

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1Gz09TGeec


----------



## thirdhandman

joffutt1 said:


> Yeah I'm all about forgiving for making mistakes but when your first move is to throw bible verses all over the place when you've been exposed I'm not buying it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


x2. He does this religiously. SMH


----------



## 7thgenmt

Nugent has been busted poaching on multiple occasions,apparently the "industry" doesnt give a damn about poachers selling their products.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

7thgenmt said:


> Nugent has been busted poaching on multiple occasions,apparently the "industry" doesnt give a damn about poachers selling their products.


Im not a Nugent fan,but what he did aint even in the same zip code as what this clown did


----------



## 7thgenmt

Really?
http://www.cnn.com/2012/04/21/justice/alaska-nugent-bear-hunting/index.html
https://www.change.org/p/discovery-...ust-for-guns-and-killing-is-not-entertainment
http://www.mcclatchydc.com/news/crime/article24590587.html
https://www.adn.com/uncategorized/a...gent-spin-his-illegal-alaska-hunt/2012/04/28/
and thats just the more recent cases where he was caught,his bs goes back to the early 80's


----------



## Ebard22

That's literally 4 articles about the same 2 incidents with the most recent being 8 years ago......


----------



## 78Staff

And, both could be considered somewhat "accidental" violations as well... Was he wrong yes, was it malicious...maybe not. Not a huge Nugent fan, but those are parking tickets compared to Brackett/Busbice imo.


----------



## bghunter7311

Cnn was all I needed to see. Uncle ted does more for our sport than 99.999% of the AT social justice warriors.


----------



## 17ghk

cnn what a bunch of liberal turds. If Trump doesn't run again uncle Ted should.


----------



## roosiebull

joffutt1 said:


> Yeah I'm all about forgiving for making mistakes but when your first move is to throw bible verses all over the place when you've been exposed I'm not buying it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's kind of a contradictory statement...fyi


----------



## Theresa1

6x5BC said:


> As long as Hillary Clinton is walking the streets and the abortionists are murdering babies in this country, I don't pay a lot of attention to guys who break game laws. Violators are caught, fined, and serve their punishment. I see no reason to banish them for life. Some of you guys act like game law violators are child abusers and serial killers. Once they're punished, I'm for letting it go. That's just my view. To each his own.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Poaching is why many animals are extinct or going extinct. Do you enjoy hunting? If so, you should care about poaching. Many of these people don't just do it once, they are repeat offenders. Because they don't care about the animals they kill, they care about the trophy. While one poacher may not damage the deer population, many poachers, and repeat offenders. can.

 Sent from my SM-G920V using Archery Talk forum


----------



## Outsider

Dafis said:


> is that the 10 pointer he shot after the 8 pointer? If so, is a 145 inch deer worth your reputation??


Probably not since he is holding his bow not the muzzleloader.


----------



## grfox

Theresa1 said:


> Poaching is why many animals are extinct or going extinct. Do you enjoy hunting? If so, you should care about poaching. Many of these people don't just do it once, they are repeat offenders. Because they don't care about the animals they kill, they care about the trophy. While one poacher may not damage the deer population, many poachers, and repeat offenders. can.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Archery Talk forum


Market Hunting is why so many animals are extinct, and that was legal at the time.

Deer are in no danger of going extinct, in this century, on this continent.

I think the major crime here is that CB represents all hunters as a sponsored TV celeb, and 90 % of North American hunters don't engage in disgraceful acts like he did....

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 7thgenmt

Ebard22 said:


> That's literally 4 articles about the same 2 incidents with the most recent being 8 years ago......


So everything he did just in the last eight years is forgiven?Those are just the ones that made the news,when people pull this kind of garbage what percentage of it actually gets found out?If any of you are OK with any of this kind of behavior Im sure its because you are the same kind of "hunter".If you dont have a problem with it your a pathetic sob.


----------



## sprmario

17ghk said:


> cnn what a bunch of liberal turds. If Trump doesn't run again uncle Ted should.


Ted "crapped my pants and wore a dress to dodge the draft" nuget? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## spike camp

Ted is as much, if not a bigger douche than Brackett...just a different flavor of douche.


----------



## sprmario

6x5BC said:


> As long as Hillary Clinton is walking the streets and the abortionists are murdering babies in this country, I don't pay a lot of attention to guys who break game laws. Violators are caught, fined, and serve their punishment. I see no reason to banish them for life. Some of you guys act like game law violators are child abusers and serial killers. Once they're punished, I'm for letting it go. That's just my view. To each his own.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Any excuse to bring Hillary into a conversation lol.


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## joffutt1

spike camp said:


> Ted is as much, if not a bigger douche than Brackett...just a different flavor of douche.


Yep. Guy is fit for a straight jacket. 

"I love the spirit of the wild while hunting over 450 lbs of sweet delicious succulent shelled corn!"


----------



## sprmario

spike camp said:


> Ted is as much, if not a bigger douche than Brackett...just a different flavor of douche.


Think Roy Moore and Ted swap strategies on landing the young ladies?


----------



## Theresa1

grfox said:


> Market Hunting is why so many animals are extinct, and that was legal at the time.
> 
> Deer are in no danger of going extinct, in this century, on this continent.
> 
> I think the major crime here is that CB represents all hunters as a sponsored TV celeb, and 90 % of North American hunters don't engage in disgraceful acts like he did....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Agree to disagree regarding poaching, but I do agree about market hunting being a huge factor too. Poaching is what continues the decline for many animals.

Unless they get CWD under control, I wouldn't be too certain about the future of deer.

I totally agree with your last statement.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Archery Talk forum


----------



## spike camp

Theresa1 said:


> Agree to disagree regarding poaching, but I do agree about market hunting being a huge factor too. Poaching is what continues the decline for many animals.
> 
> Unless they get CWD under control, I wouldn't be too certain about the future of deer.
> 
> I totally agree with your last statement.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Archery Talk forum



I can’t think of a current North American land animal in decline or threatened due to poaching....or are you referring to animals in Africa?


----------



## I like Meat

sprmario said:


> Think Roy Moore and Ted swap strategies on landing the young ladies?


pretty asinine statement IMO ....show the PROOF with Judge Moore.... where is the PROOF.... allegations mean nothing.... every human walking has had allegations made against them that wasnt true at one time or another.... innocent until proven guilty... lib or conservative.. innocent until PROVEN guilty

but this should be discussed down in the basement in the A&E, not up here


----------



## Theresa1

spike camp said:


> I can’t think of a current North American land animal in decline or threatened due to poaching....or are you referring to animals in Africa?


Ok, I guess I should be more clear. Over hunting more specifically, at the time I'm sure it was legal, but still greatly reduced many animal populations. There are plenty of animals in NA that are either gone or greatly declined due to over hunting. There used to be wild elk and moose in WI, but are no more, as an example. I was referring to animals in general all over the world, so yes, Africa included. So mainly what I meant was, people over hunt, animal populations decline, then poachers continue to over hunt due to demand. I'm not saying the deer are going to be gone anytime soon and if or when they are it will be due to poaching, I'm just saying it could be a contributing factor especially if we all start dismissing it as unimportant or irrelevant. When animal breeds disappear it is generally due to over hunting (poaching included) whether it be that animal or another it relies on for food. It's a vicious cycle. I didn't mean to start a big debate, I do understand that some things are more important to some people than other people, but I don't think it's something that should be taken lightly. It may just be an animal, but it's still a life.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Archery Talk forum


----------



## ravensgait

Theresa1 said:


> Ok, I guess I should be more clear. Over hunting more specifically, at the time I'm sure it was legal, but still greatly reduced many animal populations. There are plenty of animals in NA that are either gone or greatly declined due to over hunting. There used to be wild elk and moose in WI, but are no more, as an example. I was referring to animals in general all over the world, so yes, Africa included. So mainly what I meant was, people over hunt, animal populations decline, then poachers continue to over hunt due to demand. I'm not saying the deer are going to be gone anytime soon and if or when they are it will be due to poaching, I'm just saying it could be a contributing factor especially if we all start dismissing it as unimportant or irrelevant. When animal breeds disappear it is generally due to over hunting (poaching included) whether it be that animal or another it relies on for food. It's a vicious cycle. I didn't mean to start a big debate, I do understand that some things are more important to some people than other people, but I don't think it's something that should be taken lightly. It may just be an animal, but it's still a life.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Archery Talk forum


Kind of a inaccurate view ,,,, Rather a huge difference between Market Hunting and Hunting . IE they were slaughtering animals as many as they could possibly get to be sold for others to eat .
You are aware that Moose Elk Etc. could be re established in most places they lived historically heck we have wild Turkeys, Ruffed grouse etc etc living in places they could never have gotten to without our help . The thing is are the citizens of that area/Country willing to pay to re establish them and put up with them lol Or is the area so poor that people will see them as food and kill them all again .


----------



## robampton

7thgenmt said:


> So everything he did just in the last eight years is forgiven?Those are just the ones that made the news,when people pull this kind of garbage what percentage of it actually gets found out?If any of you are OK with any of this kind of behavior Im sure its because you are the same kind of "hunter".If you dont have a problem with it your a pathetic sob.


Just because someone recognizes a very real difference between two situations, doesn't mean they condone either one.


----------



## Theresa1

ravensgait said:


> Kind of a inaccurate view ,,,, Rather a huge difference between Market Hunting and Hunting . IE they were slaughtering animals as many as they could possibly get to be sold for others to eat .
> You are aware that Moose Elk Etc. could be re established in most places they lived historically heck we have wild Turkeys, Ruffed grouse etc etc living in places they could never have gotten to without our help . The thing is are the citizens of that area/Country willing to pay to re establish them and put up with them lol Or is the area so poor that people will see them as food and kill them all again .


It's actually not inaccurate, the populations declined due to over hunting, or as you put it "market hunting". I'm not against hunting or managing herds, I hunt myself as does most of my family. I do know that herds can be reestablished, they are working on reestablishing elk in WI. I think it's really strange that all I was saying in my initial comment is that poaching is wrong and can cause a decline in population (of any type of animal... you're killing them, that declines numbers) and it's something we should all be concerned about. This is my opinion and I don't expect anyone to agree with it. Maybe I didn't explain myself or what I meant well in my comments, so I will respectfully stop posting on this thread and defending my opinions.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Archery Talk forum


----------



## jace

I like Meat said:


> pretty asinine statement IMO ....show the PROOF with Judge Moore.... where is the PROOF.... allegations mean nothing.... every human walking has had allegations made against them that wasnt true at one time or another.... innocent until proven guilty... lib or conservative.. innocent until PROVEN guilty
> 
> but this should be discussed down in the basement in the A&E, not up here


good post, sprmarion is a ******* I bet


----------



## Bullhound

I like Meat said:


> pretty asinine statement IMO ....show the PROOF with Judge Moore.... where is the PROOF.... allegations mean nothing.... every human walking has had allegations made against them that wasnt true at one time or another.... innocent until proven guilty... lib or conservative.. innocent until PROVEN guilty
> 
> but this should be discussed down in the basement in the A&E, not up here


absolutely Agreed!!! keep this BS out of here.


----------



## Bullhound

sprmario said:


> Can you honestly say that all those accusations and the yearbook and the graduation card don't come off as red flags? These women have nothing to gain by speaking out, they all have gotten threats by angry people because they said something. The world is not a huge liberal conspiracy, Infowars is theatre.


take your crap and get out.


----------



## sprmario

Bullhound said:


> take your crap and get out.


Noted and removed.


----------



## ravensgait

Theresa1 said:


> It's actually not inaccurate, the populations declined due to over hunting, or as you put it "market hunting". I'm not against hunting or managing herds, I hunt myself as does most of my family. I do know that herds can be reestablished, they are working on reestablishing elk in WI. I think it's really strange that all I was saying in my initial comment is that poaching is wrong and can cause a decline in population (of any type of animal... you're killing them, that declines numbers) and it's something we should all be concerned about. This is my opinion and I don't expect anyone to agree with it. Maybe I didn't explain myself or what I meant well in my comments, so I will respectfully stop posting on this thread and defending my opinions.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Archery Talk forum


You're right poaching is bad and does reduce populations . No reason to stop posting, jump in say what you think but don't get upset when some disagree as it is going to happen even if all you say is Have a nice day lol someone will take that the wrong way lol.


----------



## Thefloppydingus

I like Meat said:


> pretty asinine statement IMO ....show the PROOF with Judge Moore.... where is the PROOF.... allegations mean nothing.... every human walking has had allegations made against them that wasnt true at one time or another.... innocent until proven guilty... lib or conservative.. innocent until PROVEN guilty
> 
> but this should be discussed down in the basement in the A&E, not up here


Hurp Derp I believe him. Anything else is fake news. Hurp Derp better a pedophile than a libterd.


----------



## Thefloppydingus

jace said:


> good post, sprmarion is a wonderful being that I admire. I voted trump because I am afraid of the browns.


Hurp Derp,


----------



## Thefloppydingus

sprmario said:


> Think Roy Moore and Ted swap strategies on landing the young ladies?


Hurp Derp, I am a liberal who cant see that obama was not a saint and he was a peice of crap.


----------



## Outsider

Any updates on this?


----------



## BigDeer

This thread took a U turn lol


----------



## Outsider

I don't see any sponsors listed on his www.fearnoevil.com website. Did you lost them all?


----------



## Uncle Bucky

Very sad... but I never saw the excitement over his show anyway... But to each their own.. just don't like seeing 23minutes of messing around then 2 minutes of actual hunting. 

I guess people do all kind of things to become famous, not just in hunting world. I have a very good friend, brother by another mother, he is a very well known R&B singer.. early in his career he had an opportunity to open up and go on tour with a very well known Rap group, but he turned them down because of their explicit lyrics and actions as they did and still do go against his belief system. He told me " could you imagine Mama coming to see me perform and see this crap" 

Most people, well human nature, would not do the same because , especially in todays society , we are conditioned to succeed in anyway possible, just succeed. Not changing the subject but sporting teams caught red handed cheating, nothing done, football players convicted of felons but allowed to play football again while other criminals never can obtain a decent job. 

I personally do not know Chris, nor ever met him.. so I have only the actions I see on videos to make an assumption of character. 

My Mom always taught us " you make your own beds (messes) that you must lay in" this is true both good and bad.... 

But the industry has built itself around what I believe a false facade .. there are not too many true " outdoorsmen" left... more like beards, butts and boobs to sell products. 

Just my opinion...


----------



## TripleJ

Uncle Bucky said:


> Very sad... but I never saw the excitement over his show anyway... But to each their own.. just don't like seeing 23minutes of messing around then 2 minutes of actual hunting.
> 
> I guess people do all kind of things to become famous, not just in hunting world. I have a very good friend, brother by another mother, he is a very well known R&B singer.. early in his career he had an opportunity to open up and go on tour with a very well known Rap group, but he turned them down because of their explicit lyrics and actions as they did and still do go against his belief system. He told me " could you imagine Mama coming to see me perform and see this crap"
> 
> Most people, well human nature, would not do the same because , especially in todays society , we are conditioned to succeed in anyway possible, just succeed. Not changing the subject but sporting teams caught red handed cheating, nothing done, football players convicted of felons but allowed to play football again while other criminals never can obtain a decent job.
> 
> I personally do not know Chris, nor ever met him.. so I have only the actions I see on videos to make an assumption of character.
> 
> My Mom always taught us " you make your own beds (messes) that you must lay in" this is true both good and bad....
> 
> But the industry has built itself around what I believe a false facade .. there are not too many true " outdoorsmen" left... more like beards, butts and boobs to sell products.
> 
> Just my opinion...




Very well said "Uncle Bucky"...


----------



## hunts one

uncle bucky said:


> very sad... But i never saw the excitement over his show anyway... But to each their own.. Just don't like seeing 23minutes of messing around then 2 minutes of actual hunting.
> 
> I guess people do all kind of things to become famous, not just in hunting world. I have a very good friend, brother by another mother, he is a very well known r&b singer.. Early in his career he had an opportunity to open up and go on tour with a very well known rap group, but he turned them down because of their explicit lyrics and actions as they did and still do go against his belief system. He told me " could you imagine mama coming to see me perform and see this crap"
> 
> most people, well human nature, would not do the same because , especially in todays society , we are conditioned to succeed in anyway possible, just succeed. Not changing the subject but sporting teams caught red handed cheating, nothing done, football players convicted of felons but allowed to play football again while other criminals never can obtain a decent job.
> 
> I personally do not know chris, nor ever met him.. So i have only the actions i see on videos to make an assumption of character.
> 
> My mom always taught us " you make your own beds (messes) that you must lay in" this is true both good and bad....
> 
> But the industry has built itself around what i believe a false facade .. There are not too many true " outdoorsmen" left... More like beards, butts and boobs to sell products.
> 
> Just my opinion...


well said


----------



## bghunter7311

Uncle Bucky said:


> Very sad... but I never saw the excitement over his show anyway... But to each their own.. just don't like seeing 23minutes of messing around then 2 minutes of actual hunting.
> 
> I guess people do all kind of things to become famous, not just in hunting world. I have a very good friend, brother by another mother, he is a very well known R&B singer.. early in his career he had an opportunity to open up and go on tour with a very well known Rap group, but he turned them down because of their explicit lyrics and actions as they did and still do go against his belief system. He told me " could you imagine Mama coming to see me perform and see this crap"
> 
> Most people, well human nature, would not do the same because , especially in todays society , we are conditioned to succeed in anyway possible, just succeed. Not changing the subject but sporting teams caught red handed cheating, nothing done, football players convicted of felons but allowed to play football again while other criminals never can obtain a decent job.
> 
> I personally do not know Chris, nor ever met him.. so I have only the actions I see on videos to make an assumption of character.
> 
> My Mom always taught us " you make your own beds (messes) that you must lay in" this is true both good and bad....
> 
> But the industry has built itself around what I believe a false facade .. there are not too many true " outdoorsmen" left... more like beards, butts and boobs to sell products.
> 
> Just my opinion...


This is sad but the truth


----------



## bigbucks170

Pork chop sideburns sells products to who? ?


----------



## MosquitoCoast

Uncle Bucky said:


> there are not too many true " outdoorsmen" left... more like beards, butts and boobs to sell products.
> 
> Just my opinion...


Don't forget face paint!


----------



## Uncle Bucky

MosquitoCoast said:


> Don't forget face paint!



now I use face paint a lot because I have a sensory condition.. which means I have problems when things touch areas like my cheeks is one sensory spot... it irritates me and I go "rain man" to put it bluntly.... also my arms where my forearm meets my bicep and my knees .... I know its crazy but it has gotten worse as I get older.....


----------



## Uncle Bucky

bigbucks170 said:


> Pork chop sideburns sells products to who? ?



I agree, I never got the craze over him... but then I make crappy homemade videos that are not very popular so what would I know.. but I do know I treat people nicely, love God, treat the outdoors with respect including animals....


----------



## Outsider

Uncle Bucky said:


> butts and boobs to sell products.


I do see this a lot lately.


----------



## Uncle Bucky

Outsider said:


> I do see this a lot lately.


cute chick built well can buy a bow, shoot it a day.. put a pic on Instagram with her shooting it showing her from the back side.. BAM... a dozen product endorsements and 25K followers.. LOL... human nature....

I guess I want to see the industry go back to real outdoorsmen type shows... 

There are some good ones.. Meat Eater is one I really like... and others .. its TV after all


----------



## Theresa1

Uncle Bucky said:


> Outsider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do see this a lot lately.
> 
> 
> 
> cute chick built well can buy a bow, shoot it a day.. put a pic on Instagram with her shooting it showing her from the back side.. BAM... a dozen product endorsements and 25K followers.. LOL... human nature....
> 
> I guess I want to see the industry go back to real outdoorsmen type shows...
> 
> There are some good ones.. Meat Eater is one I really like... and others .. its TV after all
Click to expand...

Well said. I'm going to confidently say this annoys no one more than (most) women. I was going to say women who are serious archers or bow hunters, but I was annoyed by things like that prior to shooting or hunting. Women are objectified, just the nature of the world, like you said. I'd love to "just get used to it", but it makes me angry to often not be taken seriously because of my gender... partly because of stuff like that. And the women who do that, I want to punch them in the face. Lol!  I love meat eater and wish there were more shows like it too.


----------



## IllinoisRed

Lol well fellas looks like you can hire him now and he will show you how to kill and grow big ones. I thought he only leased ground from outfitters and hunted with outfitters. To my knowledge he doesn't own any ground so I don't know how much land managing experience he has besides planting food plots on leased ground . maybe he can also show you the ole two for one trick if you hire him?. Since the sponsors dropped him he must be hurting for some cash. Why would anyone hire this clown?


----------



## Outsider

IllinoisRed said:


> Lol well fellas looks like you can hire him now and he will show you how to kill and grow big ones. I thought he only leased ground from outfitters and hunted with outfitters. To my knowledge he doesn't own any ground so I don't know how much land managing experience he has besides planting food plots on leased ground . maybe he can also show you the ole two for one trick if you hire him?. Since the sponsors dropped him he must be hurting for some cash. Why would anyone hire this clown?


WOW!!!What a opportunity!!! I wonder how much he charge?


----------



## roosiebull

43 pages and counting?!!!

they say all publicity is good publicity. prior to this thread, I didn't know he was still in the industry. last time I saw him was several years ago on "arrow affliction" I think was the name of it.


----------



## mainehunt

Uncle Bucky said:


> cute chick built well can buy a bow, shoot it a day.. put a pic on Instagram with her shooting it showing her from the back side.. BAM... a dozen product endorsements and 25K followers.. LOL... human nature....
> 
> I guess I want to see the industry go back to real outdoorsmen type shows...
> 
> There are some good ones.. Meat Eater is one I really like... and others .. its TV after all


MeatEater is the best hunting show out there in my opinion.


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter

I think he means... "No land TOO big or TOO small TO get it right". 

I tend not to hire folks that don't have a command of the English language, use proper grammar, punctuation, etc. That's just me.


----------



## MI1

PutnamCountyHunter said:


> I think he means... "No land TOO big or TOO small TO get it right".
> 
> I tend not to hire folks that don't have a command of the English language, use proper grammar, punctuation, etc. That's just me.


Lol...the run on sentence 

I would rather hire the Kardashian’s 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boatman71

Once a tool, always a tool.


----------



## bghunter7311

Outsider said:


> WOW!!!What a opportunity!!! I wonder how much he charge?


The guy has to make a living not defending him but he is probably S##### himself with how he is going to pay the bills.


----------



## jmclfrsh

Yea, you can see he’s not the sharpest tool in the shed.

As much of an asshat he was on that video, I hope it humbles him big-time, because let’s face it, the guy was a jerk.

Some friends were at an industry archery show a couple of years back and said he wouldn’t talk to them or anyone else, he appeared as if it was beneath him.


----------



## Outsider

bghunter7311 said:


> The guy has to make a living not defending him but he is probably S##### himself with how he is going to pay the bills.


I understand that. But I think it's time to let it go and find some other industry. He is done in hunting.


----------



## Billy H

Bottom line,, TV hunters are running our sport into the ground. Doesn’t matter how good you think some of these shows are, they are a hunters worst enemy.


----------



## frog gigger

Wonder how much autographs and selfies will be going for at the ATA?


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER

Chris Brackett!
His official Google search.


----------



## 17ghk

I'd like to go back to the 80's and 90's before archery became cool. I don't care about making the sport popular. That's why i got into archery in the first place. Tv has ruined the sport.


----------



## gritsnfishin1

Where are you jmart?


----------



## ruffme

Outsider said:


> WOW!!!What a opportunity!!! I wonder how much he charge?


He charges two bucks!:embara:


----------



## weekender7

redruff said:


> He charges two bucks!:embara:


Now that's funny!!


----------



## MI1

He won’t do well with his new venture.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tdp51

Wonder why Indiana hasn't brought charges on this clown yet?


----------



## bhutso

tdp51 said:


> Wonder why Indiana hasn't brought charges on this clown yet?


It was too long ago

Life as he knew it is over

I'm not sure a couple tickets would make things any worse for him anyway


----------



## KYBowhunter

Guess he can go back to shooting fish.


----------



## KYBowhunter

MI1 said:


> He won’t do well with his new venture.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No doubt. Who in their right mind would hire this clown to do anything.


----------



## bhutso

KYBowhunter said:


> No doubt. Who in their right mind would hire this clown to do anything.


I imagine after putting his Email out there he has received a lot of hate mail 
But not a lot of prospective "customers"


----------



## Browtine22

Once thing about his new venture. He won't need to buy fertilizer. He has an endless supply.


----------



## Uncle Bucky

bhutso said:


> It was too long ago
> 
> Life as he knew it is over
> 
> I'm not sure a couple tickets would make things any worse for him anyway


what year was it ? but in Indiana he would lose hunting privileges for I think 5 years minimum... but if you don't obey rules anyway what difference does that make ? 

I remember reading a case where a couple guys were jacking deer at night.. no license ... the judge suspended their hunting privileges for ten years... like that matters to them ? LOL...


----------



## 7thgenmt

Billy H said:


> Bottom line,, TV hunters are running our sport into the ground. Doesn’t matter how good you think some of these shows are, they are a hunters worst enemy.


AGREED,the shows and the asshats portraying themselves as hunters.


----------



## dtrkyman

How would they prove he shot 2 bucks, doubt Indiana will waste any time on it.


----------



## bhutso

Uncle Bucky said:


> what year was it ? but in Indiana he would lose hunting privileges for I think 5 years minimum... but if you don't obey rules anyway what difference does that make ?
> 
> I remember reading a case where a couple guys were jacking deer at night.. no license ... the judge suspended their hunting privileges for ten years... like that matters to them ? LOL...


2014 I believe

They have a 2 year statute of limitations


----------



## Uncle Bucky

bhutso said:


> 2014 I believe
> 
> They have a 2 year statute of limitations


well I'd agree a couple tickets are not the worst of his trouble at this point... I can shoot two bucks here in Indiana... but because I qualified in our "deer reduction zone" ( used to be urban) by shooting a doe... only a couple times I've killed 2. Actually had a chance one year to kill 3 bucks legally in Indiana... Shot one with gun, then one at a special park reduction hunt, then I was after a big 9 with my bow in my Urban... could have whacked a small buck a few times but was after this one dude...


----------



## JMart294

gritsnfishin1 said:


> Where are you jmart?


As the thread dies a slow death. The booyahs are becoming faint.


----------



## gritsnfishin1

JMart294 said:


> As the thread dies a slow death. The booyahs are becoming faint.


The booyahs have made this thread hilarious to me.


----------



## ravensgait

You people should be ashamed ! has this man been adjudged guilty in any court of Law? no he hasn't . Besides is it not the season ! Should we not show an attitude towards others that we would like them to show us !!!
I say BOOYAH on all you haters BOOYAH Forever !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bhutso

Oh, somewhere in this favoured land the sun is shining bright,
The band is playing somewhere, and somewhere hearts are light;
And somewhere men are laughing, and somewhere children
shout,
But there are no booyahs brackettville, mighty CB has tagged out


----------



## MI1

ravensgait said:


> You people should be ashamed ! has this man been adjudged guilty in any court of Law? no he hasn't . Besides is it not the season ! Should we not show an attitude towards others that we would like them to show us !!!
> I say BOOYAH on all you haters BOOYAH Forever !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I’ve heard it all now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frog gigger

ravensgait said:


> You people should be ashamed ! has this man been adjudged guilty in any court of Law? no he hasn't . Besides is it not the season ! Should we not show an attitude towards others that we would like them to show us !!!
> I say BOOYAH on all you haters BOOYAH Forever !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Agree. Time for the Christmas spirit.

Away with your cursing, oh Chris calm your head
Your camera man exposed you, now your career is dead 

The deer they were roaming, just picking along
then came the poaching, therefore this song!


----------



## ravensgait

frog gigger said:


> Agree. Time for the Christmas spirit.
> 
> Away with your cursing, oh Chris calm your head
> Your camera man exposed you, now your career is dead
> 
> The deer they were roaming, just picking along
> then came the poaching, therefore this song!


OK you win yours is funnier , need a couple more verses to that song though and a booyah or 2


----------



## bhutso

Decked my halls with big poached booners 
Booyah yah yah yah, yah yah yah yah 

everyone knows I'm a waste of space loser 
Booyah yah yah yah, yah yah yah 

Sponsors left me with no money 
Booyah yah, booyah yah, yah yah yah 

Archerytalk just thinks it's funny 
Booyah yah yah yah, yah yah......yah yahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## 7thgenmt

Another wanna b clown gets whats coming
Booyah yah yah yah yah yah yah


----------



## ppkaprince98

bhutso said:


> Decked my halls with big poached booners
> Booyah yah yah yah, yah yah yah yah
> 
> everyone knows I'm a waste of space loser
> Booyah yah yah yah, yah yah yah
> 
> Sponsors left me with no money
> Booyah yah, booyah yah, yah yah yah
> 
> Archerytalk just thinks it's funny
> Booyah yah yah yah, yah yah......yah yahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


LoL. Awesome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ppkaprince98

frog gigger said:


> Wonder how much autographs and selfies will be going for at the ATA?


Hahaha. There is no way he could show his face at ATA. I would be pissed if i was there supporting the industry and he showed up!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravensgait

ppkaprince98 said:


> Hahaha. There is no way he could show his face at ATA. I would be pissed if i was there supporting the industry and he showed up!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


weirder things have happened but not this year but in the future who knows


----------



## bghunter7311

Still find his wiki funny 

Chris Brackett is a professional archer, bow expert, former host of Arrow Affliction host of Fear no evil' and creator of "poaching-Indiana style'.'
Some of his most memorable TV moments include throwing his bow at a fatally wounded pheasant, cursing out a cameraman while wearing a crucifix, and poaching deer in Indiana.


----------



## buckeyelongbeards

He'll be back, he's waiting for all the heat to die down. I bet he comes out with a big public apology and use his religious approach to do it. Heck hes already active on social media again and has support.


----------



## highwaynorth

If he was as a Democrat he wouldn’t have anything to worry about.


----------



## buckeyelongbeards

highwaynorth said:


> If he was as a Democrat he wouldn’t have anything to worry about.


Lol


----------



## bhutso

highwaynorth said:


> If he was as a Democrat he wouldn’t have anything to worry about.


Ha ha


----------



## DoubleRR

Yeah....the three Poachers Deluxe will be at the ATA Show strutting around hand in hand... Brackett/Busbice/Spann


----------



## MI1

Next he’ll be a youth counselor at a church


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PreacherMan76

MI1 said:


> Next he’ll be a youth counselor at a church
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As a youth pastor myself i take slight offense to that comment!! LOL


----------



## MI1

PreacherMan76 said:


> As a youth pastor myself i take slight offense to that comment!! LOL


My point was that he’s such a hypocrite it wouldn’t surprise me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fearedbydeer

The one show he had the moto for the show is hunt everything and then he's literally in the back yard shooting that butterflies.mama mia!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## highwaynorth

MI1 said:


> Next he’ll be a youth counselor at a church
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Or running to be a Senator for Illinois.


----------



## MI1

highwaynorth said:


> Or running to be a Senator for Illinois.


Has a legit chance
He’s like the others ahead of him....crooked


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fearedbydeer

ravensgait said:


> You people should be ashamed ! has this man been adjudged guilty in any court of Law? no he hasn't . Besides is it not the season ! Should we not show an attitude towards others that we would like them to show us !!!
> I say BOOYAH on all you haters BOOYAH Forever !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


law ?who cares about a court of law?a court of law is so flawed who cares what they decide. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## 7thgenmt

He wont be charged with any of his crimes so he ought to be the new Dem candidate for prez.


----------



## MI1

7thgenmt said:


> He wont be charged with any of his crimes so he ought to be the new Dem candidate for prez.


Related to Hilary 

If you really look at Chris.... reminds me of a bearded lady from the state or country fairs.
Well the plus side to that is he atleast can fall back on that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fearedbydeer

I was just on his Facebook page. he's filming his own hunts. I'm sure it'll take a little while before he trusts another cameraman . on the one video clearly he hates cameramen. He must really hate them now after that cameraman spilled the beans. I read the comments he's claiming that there's going to be future episodes that will touch on Land Management and growing big bucks. Land Management is his new business venture. There's some Christians out there with big money they can't wait to forgive people. I'm sure they will hire him to manage the property.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## dublelung1

Heck yea he poached, just as sure as Chad Lutz poached!


----------



## fxdwgkd

dublelung1 said:


> Heck yea he poached, just as sure as Chad Lutz poached!


Who is Chad Lutz?


----------



## MI1

fearedbydeer said:


> I was just on his Facebook page. he's filming his own hunts. I'm sure it'll take a little while before he trusts another cameraman . on the one video clearly he hates cameramen. He must really hate them now after that cameraman spilled the beans. I read the comments he's claiming that there's going to be future episodes that will touch on Land Management and growing big bucks. Land Management is his new business venture. There's some Christians out there with big money they can't wait to forgive people. I'm sure they will hire him to manage the property.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I hope he doesn’t copy bill wenke


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob H in NH

"filming his own hunts" ??? After that video, would you want to be his cameraman?


----------



## dublelung1

fxdwgkd said:


> Who is Chad Lutz?


He's a poacher from Ohio, not as well known as Chris Brackett but a poacher just the same. 

Brackett would have to wear a wig and a dress if he went to ATA this year. Then again.......


----------



## fearedbydeer

Bob H in NH said:


> "filming his own hunts" ??? After that video, would you want to be his cameraman?


me. I'd love to film his hunts. All the shenanigans past and present I'd be entertained by all of it. He tried any b******* with me I'd outsmart him so bad his head would spin he be scared to death of me. I'd be his worst nightmare. I doubt there's anything he could do to get me emotional.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## msvet06

Bob H in NH said:


> "filming his own hunts" ??? After that video, would you want to be his cameraman?



Heck yea I would and give him the ass whipping he deserves on camera just to post it. Booyah right in the ass


----------



## SonofButch

He's on his facebook page acting like nothing happened


----------



## Boatman71

MI1 said:


> Related to Hilary
> 
> If you really look at Chris.... reminds me of a bearded lady from the state or country fairs.
> Well the plus side to that is he atleast can fall back on that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



LOL! Side Show Chris


----------



## friedm1

msvet06 said:


> Heck yea I would and give him the ass whipping he deserves on camera just to post it. Booyah right in the ass


according to his wikipedia page he would really be into that.


----------



## Tim/OH

DoubleRR said:


> Yeah....the three Poachers Deluxe will be at the ATA Show strutting around hand in hand... Brackett/Busbice/Spann


 Lol....



Tim


----------



## VABowKill

People still talking about this?


----------



## Tim/OH

bghunter7311 said:


> Still find his wiki funny
> 
> Chris Brackett is a professional archer, bow expert, former host of Arrow Affliction host of Fear no evil' and creator of "poaching-Indiana style'.'
> Some of his most memorable TV moments include throwing his bow at a fatally wounded pheasant, cursing out a cameraman while wearing a crucifix, and poaching deer in Indiana.


 It really does say that too lmaoooo



Tim


----------



## fearedbydeer

I tried to find the episode where they were in Indiana Muzzleloader hunting it's not on YouTube .i can't find it anywhere. I really want to see the edited version. I want to see how chip edited the whole thing. I watched some of his other episodes. I'm going to miss the show it was good especially with chip City producing it. I hope chip continues on the Outdoor Channel.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## tazman7

MI1 said:


> My point was that he’s such a hypocrite it wouldn’t surprise me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some of the biggest hypocrites are found in churches.


----------



## MI1

tazman7 said:


> Some of the biggest hypocrites are found in churches.


Lol....I’m with you on that !!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sprmario

7thgenmt said:


> He wont be charged with any of his crimes so he ought to be the new Dem candidate for prez.


Or run in Alabama and lose.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ravensgait

Tim/OH said:


> It really does say that too lmaoooo
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


If you look back in this thread you might find the person who wrote that


----------



## dublelung1

Tim/OH said:


> DoubleRR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....the three Poachers Deluxe will be at the ATA Show strutting around hand in hand... Brackett/Busbice/Spann
> 
> 
> 
> Lol....
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
Click to expand...

And your poacher poster boy Lutz skipping along behind them sniffing farts and begging for autographs.


----------



## Liveoutdoors24

dublelung1 said:


> And your poacher poster boy Lutz skipping along behind them sniffing farts and begging for autographs.


Wow man give it up, your pathetic. The guy made a mistake and your the only one that keeps bringing it up and you dont even know him. Looks like you have some very deep personal issues to keep bashing a guy you dont even know on an internet forum. Righ now you are no better than him.


----------



## Tim/OH

dublelung1 said:


> And your poacher poster boy Lutz skipping along behind them sniffing farts and begging for autographs.


 Cool story bro....is that all you can come up with

You sound like you have a thing for lutz since you keep having his name in your mouth hahaha



Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Liveoutdoors24 said:


> Wow man give it up, your pathetic. The guy made a mistake and your the only one that keeps bringing it up and you dont even know him. Looks like you have some very deep personal issues to keep bashing a guy you dont even know on an internet forum. Righ now you are no better than him.


 I think he has a personal issue with lutz because he has a thing for him lol.



Tim


----------



## fearedbydeer

Who is this Infamous Lutz guy from Ohio

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

fearedbydeer said:


> Who is this Infamous Lutz guy from Ohio
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


 Someone that dublelung1 has a thing for


Tim


----------



## scottiwad4

He’s a member on AT that posted in the Ohio rut thread bragging about seeing a coyote in a trap in PA , driving home, which is in Ohio , getting his bow and going back and shooting it. He got three citations for poaching and trespassing violations. Now some people are trying to shame dublelung1 for calling him out as a poacher.


----------



## mrbirdog

VABowKill said:


> People still talking about this?


Yes they are and I'm glad to see it..I hope it stays up for a long time to help keep the Bozo from getting another TV show like Spooky. Anything for almighty buck in TV and Business.....Some things never change......


----------



## Xlr8n

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DlQ0WpZCsms


----------



## mrbirdog

Xlr8n said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DlQ0WpZCsms


that is sickening....And he got a show ????????


----------



## fearedbydeer

its almost like full circle. on his facebook page hes self filming and the title of the clip is Big Buck out in the field but I'm not going to shoot .well when he was in Indiana if he wouldn't have shot or was sell filming he would have got away with all of it. He must really hate cameramen now.
I hope he really does see the light and gets back on track and fixes all that he did wrong and gets another show.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## 1975powerking

theres plenty of young upcoming law abiding hunters id rather see on the outdoor channel then recycle brackett


----------



## scottiwad4

Liveoutdoors24 said:


> Wow man give it up, your pathetic. The guy made a mistake and your the only one that keeps bringing it up and you dont even know him. Looks like you have some very deep personal issues to keep bashing a guy you dont even know on an internet forum. Righ now you are no better than him.


I must have missed Lutz’s post where he said he made a mistake. I also missed any post where he said he was sorry for what he had done (and not for just getting caught) or any show of remorse. What I did see were posts where he defended what he did and bragged about someone else paying his fines and the PA officer being light on him. Maybe if he were to do that , other members would go easier on him. Right now , I imagine he’s sitting back watching , letting you and a couple of others do the dirty work of defending him, while he lays low , showing no indication that he feels like what he did was a mistake.


----------

